# MEDION ERAZER X6819 (MD 97908) PCGH-Edition



## PCGH-Redaktion (4. Oktober 2011)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Zweites noch schnelleres PCGH-Notebook mit mattem Display, Geforce GTX 570M und Core i7-2670QM sowie SSD zum Top-Preis [Anzeige] gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Zweites noch schnelleres PCGH-Notebook mit mattem Display, Geforce GTX 570M und Core i7-2670QM sowie SSD zum Top-Preis [Anzeige]


----------



## -<I am weasel>- (4. Oktober 2011)

*Zweites noch schnelleres PCGH-Notebook mit mattem Display, Geforce GTX 570M und Core i7-2670QM sowie SSD zum Top-Preis [Anzeige]*

ok, leistungsdaten sind net schlecht bei dem preis. nur beisst sich jeder in den arsch der sich vor 3 monaten das erste gekauft hat. :p


----------



## lenne0815 (4. Oktober 2011)

*Zweites noch schnelleres PCGH-Notebook mit mattem Display, Geforce GTX 570M und Core i7-2670QM sowie SSD zum Top-Preis [Anzeige]*

Ihr habts geschafft, endlich ein entspiegeltes Display, daumen hoch


----------



## NocternalPredator (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Zweites noch schnelleres PCGH-Notebook mit mattem Display, Geforce GTX 570M und Core i7-2670QM sowie SSD zum Top-Preis [Anzeige]*

Hab mir erst letztens mein Dell XPS 15 bestellt, welches heute ankommt. Wär euer Laptop eher erscheinen, wär ich vermutlich schwach geworden^^
Schon das matte Display ist ja quasi ein Alleinstellungsmerkmal für einen 15" mit dieser Leistung.


----------



## hotfirefox (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Zweites noch schnelleres PCGH-Notebook mit mattem Display, Geforce GTX 570M und Core i7-2670QM sowie SSD zum Top-Preis [Anzeige]*

Gefällt, nur die SSD hätte ruhig 120 GB haben können. Davon abgesehen, geht der Bestelllink nicht sondern führt immer wider auf PCGH zurück.


----------



## brechstange (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Zweites noch schnelleres PCGH-Notebook mit mattem Display, Geforce GTX 570M und Core i7-2670QM sowie SSD zum Top-Preis [Anzeige]*



hotfirefox schrieb:


> Gefällt, nur die SSD hätte ruhig 120 GB haben können. Davon abgesehen, geht der Bestelllink nicht sondern führt immer wider auf PCGH zurück.


 
                                                                Moin
yep! nichts bestellen,was soll das ?

auf der medion seite steht auch nichts, nur den alten schrott kann man da bestellen,naja hauptsache werbung und viele klicks!gibt welche die sowas unerlaubte werbung oder vortäuchung falscher tatsachen nennen.

ich bitte darum solche sachen erst zu veröffentlichen wenn man das teil auch bestellen kann.

gruss
brechstange


----------



## pibels94 (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Zweites noch schnelleres PCGH-Notebook mit mattem Display, Geforce GTX 570M und Core i7-2670QM sowie SSD zum Top-Preis [Anzeige]*

sieht ganz hübsch aus, aber der Preis


----------



## Punkfreak1991 (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Zweites noch schnelleres PCGH-Notebook mit mattem Display, Geforce GTX 570M und Core i7-2670QM sowie SSD zum Top-Preis [Anzeige]*

Moin!

Seit gestern fieber ich auch diesem "Monster" entgegen und nun kann man noch immer nicht bestellen. Hoffe das ändert sich im Laufe des Tages!
Was mich etwas stutzig macht sind die 29 Millisekunden des Displays! Weiß jemand ob das der vom Hersteller angegebene Wert ist oder die tatsächlich gemessene Reaktionszeit!? Normalerweise lese ich ja immer "nur 2ms Reaktionszeit", was natürlich in der Praxis nie zutrifft. Ich würde nun gern wissen ob das Display wirklich sehr gut zum gamen geeignet ist!

Mfg


----------



## lenne0815 (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Zweites noch schnelleres PCGH-Notebook mit mattem Display, Geforce GTX 570M und Core i7-2670QM sowie SSD zum Top-Preis [Anzeige]*



pibels94 schrieb:


> sieht ganz hübsch aus, aber der Preis



Ach, der geht voellig i.o., wenn man bedenkt das nen freund von mir fuer schlechtere Hardware innem Alu unibody gehaeuse grade 1200 Euro mehr ausgegeben hat 

Koenntet ihr den laptop gleich mal in aktuellen games benchen ? 

z.b. ob bf3 nativ ueberhaupt moeglich ist wuerde mich sehr intressieren !


----------



## pibels94 (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Zweites noch schnelleres PCGH-Notebook mit mattem Display, Geforce GTX 570M und Core i7-2670QM sowie SSD zum Top-Preis [Anzeige]*



lenne0815 schrieb:


> Ach, der geht voellig i.o., wenn man bedenkt das nen freund von mir fuer schlechtere Hardware innem Alu unibody gehaeuse grade 1200 Euro mehr ausgegeben hat


 
Apple? 

und Benches wären echt nett


----------



## facehugger (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Zweites noch schnelleres PCGH-Notebook mit mattem Display, Geforce GTX 570M und Core i7-2670QM sowie SSD zum Top-Preis [Anzeige]*

Schließe mich den anderen an, bestellen sollte man das Teil schon können PCGH... Euer Link funzt nicht

Gruß


----------



## Punkfreak1991 (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Zweites noch schnelleres PCGH-Notebook mit mattem Display, Geforce GTX 570M und Core i7-2670QM sowie SSD zum Top-Preis [Anzeige]*

Wieso ist die Seite plötzlich nicht mehr erreichbar mit dem Medion Erazer x6819? :S

Mfg


----------



## lenne0815 (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Zweites noch schnelleres PCGH-Notebook mit mattem Display, Geforce GTX 570M und Core i7-2670QM sowie SSD zum Top-Preis [Anzeige]*

Beim betrachten der Bilder ist mir noch etwas aufgefallen, wird es einen kleinen "docking" adapter geben ? die Anordnung der Stecker auf der Rueckseite waere ja ideal dafuer !


----------



## brechstange (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Zweites noch schnelleres PCGH-Notebook mit mattem Display, Geforce GTX 570M und Core i7-2670QM sowie SSD zum Top-Preis [Anzeige]*

Moin

das teil kann man jetzt bei medion vormerken aber nicht bestellen das wird erfahrungsgemäß noch dauern,üble sowas.

hier MEDIONshop Deutschland: MEDION® ERAZER® X6819 PCGH-Edition (MD97908)

gruss
brechstange


----------



## Rakyr (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Zweites noch schnelleres PCGH-Notebook mit mattem Display, Geforce GTX 570M und Core i7-2670QM sowie SSD zum Top-Preis [Anzeige]*

Find ich garnicht so schlecht. Aber ich mag mir aus Prinzip kein Medion kaufen... ich mag es einfach nicht.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Zweites noch schnelleres PCGH-Notebook mit mattem Display, Geforce GTX 570M und Core i7-2670QM sowie SSD zum Top-Preis [Anzeige]*

Welche Erfahrungen Du auch immer meinst, aber das Ding wird laut Aussage von Medion auch morgen wirklich bestellbar sein. Es gab eine kleine Lieferverzögerung durch den Logistikpartner, aber morgen geht es los.

Sorry an alle Ungeduldigen, die sich zu Recht beschwert haben.  Und danke für eure Geduld.


----------



## DaStash (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Zweites noch schnelleres PCGH-Notebook mit mattem Display, Geforce GTX 570M und Core i7-2670QM sowie SSD zum Top-Preis [Anzeige]*

Hardwaretechnisch wirklich gut. Mich interessiert jedoch gerade bei einem Laptop die Verarbeitung. Ist es zu vorverurteilend wenn ich dem Medion-Laptop eine solide und robuste Verarbeitung abspreche? 

MfG


----------



## brechstange (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Zweites noch schnelleres PCGH-Notebook mit mattem Display, Geforce GTX 570M und Core i7-2670QM sowie SSD zum Top-Preis [Anzeige]*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Welche Erfahrungen Du auch immer meinst, aber das Ding wird laut Aussage von Medion auch morgen wirklich bestellbar sein. Es gab eine kleine Lieferverzögerung durch den Logistikpartner, aber morgen geht es los.
> 
> Sorry an alle Ungeduldigen, die sich zu Recht beschwert haben.  Und danke für eure Geduld.



                                                            Moin

meine erfahrungen mit ankündigungen wie die hier:"es kommt ,es kommt nicht...usw."! 

egal,jetzt ist das eine klare ansage und wenn das ding morgen lieferbar ist ,bestell ich mir das teil.

gruss
brechstange


----------



## mojoxy (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Zweites noch schnelleres PCGH-Notebook mit mattem Display, Geforce GTX 570M und Core i7-2670QM sowie SSD zum Top-Preis [Anzeige]*

Zum Thema Verarbeitung empfehle ich einen Blick in die Testberichte der Modelle X6813 und X6817, die dem X6819 zumindest in diesem Punkt sehr ähnlich sein dürften:

Test Medion Erazer X6813 Notebook

Test Medion Erazer X6817 Notebook


----------



## Punkfreak1991 (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Zweites noch schnelleres PCGH-Notebook mit mattem Display, Geforce GTX 570M und Core i7-2670QM sowie SSD zum Top-Preis [Anzeige]*

Ich hoffe ich frage hier an richtiger Stelle, aber kann man schon etwas über das Display sagen? Wurde es extra für ein "PC-Gaming"-Notebook eingebaut oder ist es ein Standardpanel?

Leider hat man ja schlechte Erfahrungen bezüglich Display von Medion! Auch das neue X6817-Display soll laut Test nicht das gelbe vom Ei sein!

Kann man hier schon sagen, ob beim X6819 ein passables Panel zum Gamen bezüglich Reaktionszeit, Blickwinkel, Schwarzwert und Kontrast verbaut wurde?

Mfg


----------



## DaStash (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Zweites noch schnelleres PCGH-Notebook mit mattem Display, Geforce GTX 570M und Core i7-2670QM sowie SSD zum Top-Preis [Anzeige]*



mojoxy schrieb:


> Zum Thema Verarbeitung empfehle ich einen Blick in die Testberichte der Modelle X6813 und X6817, die dem X6819 zumindest in diesem Punkt sehr ähnlich sein dürften:
> 
> Test Medion Erazer X6813 Notebook
> 
> Test Medion Erazer X6817 Notebook


Danke für die Links. Display scheint ja sehr bescheiden zu sein. Leider bin ich bezüglich der Verarbeitung immer noch nicht schlauer.

MfG


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Zweites noch schnelleres PCGH-Notebook mit mattem Display, Geforce GTX 570M und Core i7-2670QM sowie SSD zum Top-Preis [Anzeige]*

So das Gerät ist ab sofort bei Medion lieferbar: www.medion.com/PCGH


----------



## Fragnail (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Zweites noch schnelleres PCGH-Notebook mit mattem Display, Geforce GTX 570M und Core i7-2670QM sowie SSD zum Top-Preis [Anzeige]*

Nix ist lieferbar - hab den ganzen morgen versucht eins zu bestellen und nach 4 Telefonaten mit der Hotline war die Aussage, das schon alle weg wären. Wie viele hatten die denn bei Medio vorrätig? 2 Stück - wobei das mit dem Gutscheincode.. war dann wohl auch nix...
Wasn Kram eh!!!


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Zweites noch schnelleres PCGH-Notebook mit mattem Display, Geforce GTX 570M und Core i7-2670QM sowie SSD zum Top-Preis [Anzeige]*

Ich glaube, Du verwechselt das mit Notebook Nummer 1. Die Nummer 2 ist ganz normal verfügbar.

MEDIONshop Deutschland: MEDION® ERAZER® X6819 PCGH-Edition (MD97908)


----------



## Otep (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Zweites noch schnelleres PCGH-Notebook mit mattem Display, Geforce GTX 570M und Core i7-2670QM sowie SSD zum Top-Preis [Anzeige]*

Schade das es kein BR-LW hat... sonst würde ich es sofort nehmen  ... suche grad ein neues, aber mit BR-LW


----------



## stretch4u (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Zweites noch schnelleres PCGH-Notebook mit mattem Display, Geforce GTX 570M und Core i7-2670QM sowie SSD zum Top-Preis [Anzeige]*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Ich glaube, Du verwechselt das mit Notebook Nummer 1. Die Nummer 2 ist ganz normal verfügbar.
> 
> MEDIONshop Deutschland: MEDION® ERAZER® X6819 PCGH-Edition (MD97908)



Nein, das stimmt leider. Im Shop wird es zwar als "auf Lager" dargestellt, legt man es dann aber in den Warenkorb und will es bezahlen kommt folgende Meldung:

"Hinweis! *Das Produkt MEDION® ERAZER® X6819 PCGH-Edition (MD97908) ist leider nicht mehr verfügbar!"*

Also das ist schon wirklich sehr ärgerlich. Vielleicht könnt ihr von PCGH ja herausfinden was da los ist. Schließlich schmückt sich das Produkt auch mit eurem Namen und das dürfte euch auch nicht wirklich gefallen, oder?


----------



## DrKlenk (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Zweites noch schnelleres PCGH-Notebook mit mattem Display, Geforce GTX 570M und Core i7-2670QM sowie SSD zum Top-Preis [Anzeige]*

Warum eigentlich ein 15" Notebook? Gerade für ein Gaming-Notebook wünsche ich mir doch einen vergleichsweise großen Bildschirm. Der Vorgänger, das X6817, hatte noch ein 17" Pendant (das X7813), hier scheint dies leider nicht der Fall zu sein. 

Und ein BR-Laufwerk hätte drin sein müssen, da stimme ich Otep zu.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Zweites noch schnelleres PCGH-Notebook mit mattem Display, Geforce GTX 570M und Core i7-2670QM sowie SSD zum Top-Preis [Anzeige]*



stretch4u schrieb:


> Nein, das stimmt leider. Im Shop wird es zwar als "auf Lager" dargestellt, legt man es dann aber in den Warenkorb und will es bezahlen kommt folgende Meldung:
> 
> "Hinweis! *Das Produkt MEDION® ERAZER® X6819 PCGH-Edition (MD97908) ist leider nicht mehr verfügbar!"*
> 
> Also das ist schon wirklich sehr ärgerlich. Vielleicht könnt ihr von PCGH ja herausfinden was da los ist. Schließlich schmückt sich das Produkt auch mit eurem Namen und das dürfte euch auch nicht wirklich gefallen, oder?


 
Hast Du es jetzt probiert? Laut Medion war es ein zeitlich begrenztes Problem und die Bestellung geht jetzt einwandfrei. Danke für Deine Gelduld.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Zweites noch schnelleres PCGH-Notebook mit mattem Display, Geforce GTX 570M und Core i7-2670QM sowie SSD zum Top-Preis [Anzeige]*



DrKlenk schrieb:


> Warum eigentlich ein 15" Notebook? Gerade für ein Gaming-Notebook wünsche ich mir doch einen vergleichsweise großen Bildschirm. Der Vorgänger, das X6817, hatte noch ein 17" Pendant (das X7813), hier scheint dies leider nicht der Fall zu sein.
> 
> Und ein BR-Laufwerk hätte drin sein müssen, da stimme ich Otep zu.



Wir haben uns sowohl beim ersten als auch beim zweiten PCGH-Medion-Notebook für 15,6 Zoll + Full-HD-Auflösung entschieden, weil damit eine sehr hohe Pixeldichte erreicht wird. Da fällt mangelnde Kantenglättung nicht so stark ins Gewicht. Apropos: Außerdem sind derartige Geräte leichter als 17-Zöller und damit portabler. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## stretch4u (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Zweites noch schnelleres PCGH-Notebook mit mattem Display, Geforce GTX 570M und Core i7-2670QM sowie SSD zum Top-Preis [Anzeige]*

jep, jetzt hat es funktioniert. Komisch denn vor einer Stunde ging gar nichts.

Einen Haken gibt es aber trotzdem. Der Kauf mit Kreditkarte geht nicht. Die Meldung von Medion ist, dass die Kartengesellschaft die Zahlung abgewiesen hat. Was nicht stimmt. Nach kurzem Anruf im Visa Servicecenter bekam ich die Auskunft, dass von Medion überhaupt keine Anfrage in ihr System kam. Als liegts doch wieder bei Medion. Naja, gibt ja noch andere Zahlungsmöglichkeiten.


----------



## Fragnail (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Zweites noch schnelleres PCGH-Notebook mit mattem Display, Geforce GTX 570M und Core i7-2670QM sowie SSD zum Top-Preis [Anzeige]*

Jau bei mir auch... Warum dat nette Mädel an der Leitung mir aber jetzt so ein Unfug erzählt hat ... vielleicht bekommen ja nur die lieben PCGH-Mitarbieter wahrheitgemäße Auskünfte


----------



## gandalix (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Zweites noch schnelleres PCGH-Notebook mit mattem Display, Geforce GTX 570M und Core i7-2670QM sowie SSD zum Top-Preis [Anzeige]*

Sind in der GTX-570M DDR3 speicher verbaut oder GDDR5?

kann das leider nirgends eindeutig rauslesen..

Edit:

Das die Grundausstattung GDDR5 ist weiß wohl jeder, und das dies in den Technischendaten von hier auch so auftaucht auch, nur interessiert mich ob das dann auch wirklich drin steckt, da viele die diese Grafikkarte so günstig anbieten leider nur DDR3 verbauen, mit wirklichen GDDR5 wäre der Preis unschlagbar!


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Zweites noch schnelleres PCGH-Notebook mit mattem Display, Geforce GTX 570M und Core i7-2670QM sowie SSD zum Top-Preis [Anzeige]*

Man muss sich zwar sehr strecken, um drauf zu kommen, aber hast du eventuell mal in der PCGH-Meldung zu diesem Thema nachgesehen?
Jetzt verfügbar + Rabatt für die ersten Besteller: Das brandneue PCGH-Notebook mit mattem Display, Geforce GTX 570M, Core i7-2670QM plus SSD zum Top-Preis [Anzeige] - notebook, pcgh


----------



## gandalix (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Zweites noch schnelleres PCGH-Notebook mit mattem Display, Geforce GTX 570M und Core i7-2670QM sowie SSD zum Top-Preis [Anzeige]*

natürlich habe ich das, nur wie gesagt heisst so ein Datenblatt noch lange nicht das ein Händler nicht in versuchung gerät eben doch DDR3 anstatt die GDDR5 zuverbauen, deswegen ja die Frage! 

Aber wenns nicht so ist um so besser, mal schauen, es ist auf jeden fall schon mal in meiner engeren Wahl, wobei es ja nicht mal viele alternativen gibt...


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Zweites noch schnelleres PCGH-Notebook mit mattem Display, Geforce GTX 570M und Core i7-2670QM sowie SSD zum Top-Preis [Anzeige]*

Naja, es ist hier ja nicht Teil einer unverbindlichen Spec, sondern Teil der Produktbeschreibung, ergo Vertragsbestandteil. Das würde ich dann schon als verbindlich ansehen.

Hier mal ein Shot, gerade eben frisch von unserem Muster in der Redaktion.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


GPU-z liest natürlich die Command-Clock aus. Die Write-Clocks liegen bei 1.500 MHz, was in den gezeigten 72,0 GByte/sek. resultiert. Disclaimer: Zumindest, wenn GPU-z hier keinen Mist baut.


----------



## DrKlenk (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Zweites noch schnelleres PCGH-Notebook mit mattem Display, Geforce GTX 570M und Core i7-2670QM sowie SSD zum Top-Preis [Anzeige]*

Verwendet das X6819 PCGH die Optimus-Technologie von Nvidia?

Und der Medion-Shop ist leider seit einiger Zeit nicht wirklich erreichbar (unendliche Ladezeiten).


----------



## Ares-06 (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Zweites noch schnelleres PCGH-Notebook mit mattem Display, Geforce GTX 570M und Core i7-2670QM sowie SSD zum Top-Preis [Anzeige]*

Was mache ich wenn ich es von Österreich aus nicht bestellen kann? Auf der Österreichischen Medion seite gibts den nicht. Kommt der irgendwan? Hätte großes interesse an dem Gerät.


----------



## Punkfreak1991 (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Zweites noch schnelleres PCGH-Notebook mit mattem Display, Geforce GTX 570M und Core i7-2670QM sowie SSD zum Top-Preis [Anzeige]*

Ich schließe mich hier Ares-06 an, ich würde auch gerne wissen, ob ich auch aus Österreich irgendwann in den Genuss dieses Gaming-Notebooks komme! 

Das 1.PCGH-Notebook ist ja schließlich nun auch in Österreich verfügbar (weiß aber nicht wie lange das bei dem Modell gedauert hat)!

Ich hoffe Ihr von PCGH könnt uns hier etwas Hoffnung machen. 

Gruß


----------



## gandalix (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Zweites noch schnelleres PCGH-Notebook mit mattem Display, Geforce GTX 570M und Core i7-2670QM sowie SSD zum Top-Preis [Anzeige]*



PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Naja, es ist hier ja nicht Teil einer unverbindlichen Spec, sondern Teil der Produktbeschreibung, ergo Vertragsbestandteil. Das würde ich dann schon als verbindlich ansehen.
> 
> Hier mal ein Shot, gerade eben frisch von unserem Muster in der Redaktion.
> 
> ...


 

Danke für deine Mühe 

sieht ja doch sehr gut aus was CPU-Z da anzeigt


Edit:

noch was anders: was für ein RAM Riegel ist denn verbaut (Marke) bzw welche TYPEN (Marken) werden denn unterstütz? Denn wenn will ich mir gleich noch mal 2 GB davon nach kaufen, weil 8 GB muss finde ich für so ein Gerät schon sein 

Optional hole ich mir vielleicht noch einen Externen Blu ray brenner dazu, dann ist wirklich alles dabei was geht


----------



## DimensionFX (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Zweites noch schnelleres PCGH-Notebook mit mattem Display, Geforce GTX 570M und Core i7-2670QM sowie SSD zum Top-Preis [Anzeige]*

kann man das Laufwerk wechseln oder ist es komplett verbaut? würde gern einen Bluray brenner oder jedenfalls ein bluray lw reinhauen...

und noch die frage ob optimus unterstützt wird? Frage wurde auch schon gestellt, aber noch nirgends beantwortet.


----------



## Chris965BE (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Zweites noch schnelleres PCGH-Notebook mit mattem Display, Geforce GTX 570M und Core i7-2670QM sowie SSD zum Top-Preis [Anzeige]*

Kein schlechter PC,aber guckt ma hier: DevilTech - High Performance Systems - _Devil 5700 #   >> würde ich mir ehrlich gesagt eher holen.Das Gehäuse macht nen guten Eindruck,besser als das Mediongehäuse,find ich.


----------



## Daniel_0815 (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Zweites noch schnelleres PCGH-Notebook mit mattem Display, Geforce GTX 570M und Core i7-2670QM sowie SSD zum Top-Preis [Anzeige]*



> "Das MEDION Erazer X6819 in der exklusiven PCGH-Edition arbeitet mit Top-Komponenten und ist trotzdem sehr preiswert - auf Leserwunsch nun mit mattem Display."


 
Als Leserwunsch wäre es mal interessant brauchbar Fakten zu diesem Gerät lesen zu können.
Bisher liest es sich einzig als Lobhudelei.

Klatsch 270 Candel

Wo ? links unten in einer Ecke ?

"Mit 1,0 im Leerlauf und bis zu 2,6 Sone in Spielen bleibt das Erazer X6819 PCGH Edition angenehm leise"

X6813:
"„... Die Geräuschentwicklung fällt unter Last mit 1,2 Sone nicht allzu nervig aus, 0,7 Sone im Windows-Betrieb ist aber zu hoch."

Wie nun ? Testen hier unterschiedle Massstäbe ?

Und von der Tastatur, die noch beim 6813 bemängelt wurde list man auch nichts Neues.


Selbst der 25 Euro-Gutschein-Code für die erste 50 Kunden geht noch ... darf man daraus
schließen, dass dieses Gerät nicht der Renner ist oder stimmt das man mit der 50 Nicht ?

btw, Medion hat aktuell einen 30€ Gutschein am Start, falls jemand nochmal 5 Euro mehr
sparen möchte.


Hier wäre dann wohl abzuwarten, ob noch ein brauchbarer Test auftaucht oder gar das
angekündigte X781x?  als 17" und mit mattem Display ohne PCGH Kastration.


----------



## stretch4u (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Zweites noch schnelleres PCGH-Notebook mit mattem Display, Geforce GTX 570M und Core i7-2670QM sowie SSD zum Top-Preis [Anzeige]*



Chris965BE schrieb:


> Kein schlechter PC,aber guckt ma hier: DevilTech - High Performance Systems*-*_Devil 5700 # >> würde ich mir ehrlich gesagt eher holen.Das Gehäuse macht nen guten Eindruck,besser als das Mediongehäuse,find ich.


 
Dir ist schon klar, dass das dasselbe MSI Gehäuse wie beim Medion Notebook ist, oder? 
Zudem bau die gleichen Komponenten in den Deviltech ein und du fährst ein Stück teurer.


----------



## gandalix (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Zweites noch schnelleres PCGH-Notebook mit mattem Display, Geforce GTX 570M und Core i7-2670QM sowie SSD zum Top-Preis [Anzeige]*



Chris965BE schrieb:


> Kein schlechter PC,aber guckt ma hier: DevilTech - High Performance Systems*-*_Devil 5700 #   >> würde ich mir ehrlich gesagt eher holen.Das Gehäuse macht nen guten Eindruck,besser als das Mediongehäuse,find ich.


 

Vorsicht DDR3 gefahr 

beim Devil werden anstatt GDDR5, DDR3 als Grafikkartenspeicher verbaut, und dieser DDR3 verschluckt sich dann bei intensiver nutzung der Grafikkarte, darunter leitet dann die Leistung der Grafikkarten deutlich, somit haste dann zwar laut beschreibung ein tolles Gerät, aber wirklich Leistungstark ist das nicht, dann kannste dir gleich ein MSI mit GTX 555M kaufen und bist damit Leistungs mäßig besser aufgestellt


----------



## stretch4u (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Zweites noch schnelleres PCGH-Notebook mit mattem Display, Geforce GTX 570M und Core i7-2670QM sowie SSD zum Top-Preis [Anzeige]*



gandalix schrieb:


> Vorsicht DDR3 gefahr
> 
> beim Devil werden anstatt GDDR5, DDR3 als Grafikkartenspeicher verbaut,...



Bist du dir sicher? In der Konfiguration steht GDDR5.


----------



## gandalix (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Zweites noch schnelleres PCGH-Notebook mit mattem Display, Geforce GTX 570M und Core i7-2670QM sowie SSD zum Top-Preis [Anzeige]*



stretch4u schrieb:


> Bist du dir sicher? In der Konfiguration steht GDDR5.



Jo, bin mir sehr sehr sicher!

du musst bei Technischendaten schauen, da geht dir ein Licht auf.. 


Also auf den Link, klicken dann nicht auf konfi, sondern etwas weiter unten wo Beschreibung, Bildergalerie, und eben Technische Daten steht, da dann drauf klicken....


----------



## stretch4u (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Zweites noch schnelleres PCGH-Notebook mit mattem Display, Geforce GTX 570M und Core i7-2670QM sowie SSD zum Top-Preis [Anzeige]*

Stimmt! Hab ich nicht gesehen. Komisch ist nur wenn du auf "Konfigurieren" klickst, unter dem Punkt Grafikkarte gibts nur eine Karte auszuwählen und dort steht GDDR5. Hmmm... die wissen wahrscheinlich nicht mal selbst was die da jetzt genau verbauen.


----------



## gandalix (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Zweites noch schnelleres PCGH-Notebook mit mattem Display, Geforce GTX 570M und Core i7-2670QM sowie SSD zum Top-Preis [Anzeige]*



stretch4u schrieb:


> Stimmt! Hab ich nicht gesehen. Komisch ist nur wenn du auf "Konfigurieren" klickst, unter dem Punkt Grafikkarte gibts nur eine Karte auszuwählen und dort steht GDDR5. Hmmm... die wissen wahrscheinlich nicht mal selbst was die da jetzt genau verbauen.


 

Ging mir nicht anders, bis mich jemand aufgeklärt hat, nuja ist wohl einfach Bauernfängerei, würde ich mal behaupten


----------



## loop (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Zweites noch schnelleres PCGH-Notebook mit mattem Display, Geforce GTX 570M und Core i7-2670QM sowie SSD zum Top-Preis [Anzeige]*

Man könnte sich bei solchen Ungereimtheiten auch einfach mal informieren, bevor man etwas schreibt, dass so nicht stimmt. Die GTX 570M von Nvidia supportet *only* GDDR5 Ram. Und nein, Deviltech bekommt keine Extrawürste, da es sich hier um ein Whitebook von MSI handelt, sind dort auch die Bauteile alle gleich.
GeForce GTX 570M

Außerdem steht in den Merkmalen des größeren Bruders auch DDR3 VRam und getestet wurde eine GTX 570M mit GDDR5 Ram. Nachzulesen bei Notebookcheck.
Hier das relevante Bild:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sirrave (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Zweites noch schnelleres PCGH-Notebook mit mattem Display, Geforce GTX 570M und Core i7-2670QM sowie SSD zum Top-Preis [Anzeige]*

Hier ein Paar Benchmarks vom lappi

PcMark7              : Generic VGA video card benchmark result - Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-2670QM CPU @ 2.20GHz,MEDION X681X score: 3988 PCMarks
PcMark Vantage   : Generic VGA video card benchmark result - Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-2670QM CPU @ 2.20GHz,MEDION X681X score: 14277 PCMarks
3dMark11           : Generic VGA video card benchmark result - Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-2670QM CPU @ 2.20GHz,MEDION X681X score: P2547 3DMarks
3dMark06           : Generic VGA video card benchmark result - Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-2670QM CPU @ 2.20GHz,MEDION X681X score: 17665 3DMarks
3dMark Vantage :  Generic VGA video card benchmark result - Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-2670QM CPU @ 2.20GHz,MEDION X681X score: P11352 3DMarks


----------



## gandalix (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Zweites noch schnelleres PCGH-Notebook mit mattem Display, Geforce GTX 570M und Core i7-2670QM sowie SSD zum Top-Preis [Anzeige]*



loop schrieb:


> Man könnte sich bei solchen Ungereimtheiten auch einfach mal informieren, bevor man etwas schreibt, dass so nicht stimmt. Die GTX 570M von Nvidia supportet *only* GDDR5 Ram. Und nein, Deviltech bekommt keine Extrawürste, da es sich hier um ein Whitebook von MSI handelt, sind dort auch die Bauteile alle gleich.
> GeForce GTX 570M
> 
> Außerdem steht in den Merkmalen des größeren Bruders auch DDR3 VRam und getestet wurde eine GTX 570M mit GDDR5 Ram. Nachzulesen bei Notebookcheck.
> ...



HABE ICH! 

den Rest kannste dir selber denken, oder auch nicht, Thema erledigt!


----------



## loop (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Zweites noch schnelleres PCGH-Notebook mit mattem Display, Geforce GTX 570M und Core i7-2670QM sowie SSD zum Top-Preis [Anzeige]*

Dann kläre mich darüber auf, was du eben mehr weißt als ich, denn Datenblätter/Merkmale könnten auch einmal fehlerhaft sein. Da vertraue ich persönlich wesentlich mehr den Herstellerseiten, als den Händlern selber.


----------



## DrKlenk (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Zweites noch schnelleres PCGH-Notebook mit mattem Display, Geforce GTX 570M und Core i7-2670QM sowie SSD zum Top-Preis [Anzeige]*

Kleine Info: Seit gestern gibts im Medion-Shop auf alles 10% Rabatt, einfach den Gutscheincode "10PROZENT" im dafür vorgesehenen Feld im Warenkorb eingeben und auf "aktualisieren" klicken (angeblich ist der Code noch bis 15.10.11 gültig). So kostet das X6819 PCGH derzeit nur noch 1080€.


----------



## gandalix (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Zweites noch schnelleres PCGH-Notebook mit mattem Display, Geforce GTX 570M und Core i7-2670QM sowie SSD zum Top-Preis [Anzeige]*



loop schrieb:


> Dann kläre mich darüber auf, was du eben mehr weißt als ich, denn Datenblätter/Merkmale könnten auch einmal fehlerhaft sein. Da vertraue ich persönlich wesentlich mehr den Herstellerseiten, als den Händlern selber.


 

Gerade ein Fachhändler sollte wissen, das es ein rießen Qualitätsunterschied zwischen DDR3 und GDDR5 gibt, das wäre ja so als würde ein Fernsehrhändler in den Technischendaten, Röhrenfernsehr mit rießigen Stromverbrauch schreiben, wobei es einer der neusten LED Fernsehr ist!

Edit:

Ansonsten habe ich meinen zu erst, geschrieben Beitrag gelöscht, finde es gehört einfach nicht hier her, und zweitens kann auch jeder selbst entscheiden was er nun glaub oder nicht, oder bei Deviltech anrufen, oder hinschreiben oder weiß der Herr was nicht alles, mich nervt das Thema einfach nur noch, und nein habe keine Belege weswegen ich mich jetzt schämen müsste, habe einfach nur keine Lust mehr auf das Thema, ich suche selbst einfach nur ein Laptop welcher für mich am besten erscheint, alles andere ist mir jetzt auch egal!


----------



## Daniel_0815 (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Zweites noch schnelleres PCGH-Notebook mit mattem Display, Geforce GTX 570M und Core i7-2670QM sowie SSD zum Top-Preis [Anzeige]*



DrKlenk schrieb:


> Kleine Info: Seit gestern gibts im Medion-Shop auf alles 10% Rabatt, einfach den Gutscheincode "10PROZENT" im dafür vorgesehenen Feld im Warenkorb eingeben und auf "aktualisieren" klicken (angeblich ist der Code noch bis 15.10.11 gültig). So kostet das X6819 PCGH derzeit nur noch 1080€.


 
Schon recht verlockend. Dennoch, 1499€ für das Selbe als 17" und wir kommen ins Geschäft


----------



## Fragnail (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Zweites noch schnelleres PCGH-Notebook mit mattem Display, Geforce GTX 570M und Core i7-2670QM sowie SSD zum Top-Preis [Anzeige]*

Meinst du wirklich, das die 300 Euro mehr für die 17ner Variante nehmen? fänd ich schon recht happig... die 15 reicht mir aber auch zu genüge  
ach irgendwer hatte hier noch nach Speicher gefragt - der eingebaute Speicher ist auf jeden Fall irgendwo anders als die Bänke zum nachrüsten - hab jetzt noch ein 8GB Kit Corsair ddr3 1333 reingehaun - läuft prima und ist mal kein Aufwand.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Zweites noch schnelleres PCGH-Notebook mit mattem Display, Geforce GTX 570M und Core i7-2670QM sowie SSD zum Top-Preis [Anzeige]*



Ares-06 schrieb:


> Was mache ich wenn ich es von Österreich aus nicht bestellen kann? Auf der Österreichischen Medion seite gibts den nicht. Kommt der irgendwan? Hätte großes interesse an dem Gerät.





Punkfreak1991 schrieb:


> Ich schließe mich hier Ares-06 an, ich  würde auch gerne wissen, ob ich auch aus Österreich irgendwann in den  Genuss dieses Gaming-Notebooks komme!
> 
> Das 1.PCGH-Notebook ist ja schließlich nun auch in Österreich verfügbar  (weiß aber nicht wie lange das bei dem Modell gedauert hat)!
> 
> ...


 

 Schaut doch bitte noch einmal nach, mir wurde gesagt, das Teil gibt es nun auch in Österreich.


----------



## stretch4u (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Zweites noch schnelleres PCGH-Notebook mit mattem Display, Geforce GTX 570M und Core i7-2670QM sowie SSD zum Top-Preis [Anzeige]*



DrKlenk schrieb:


> Kleine Info: Seit gestern gibts im Medion-Shop auf alles 10% Rabatt, einfach den Gutscheincode "10PROZENT" im dafür vorgesehenen Feld im Warenkorb eingeben und auf "aktualisieren" klicken (angeblich ist der Code noch bis 15.10.11 gültig). So kostet das X6819 PCGH derzeit nur noch 1080€.


 

AHHH!  5 Tage zu früh bestellt. 
Und jetz gibts den auch noch in Österreich zu bestellen. Da hätte ich nicht den Umweg über den deutschen Shop, der ja eine deutsche Adresse voraussetzt, gehen müssen. Na toll, die Dame bei der Ö-Hotline sagte nämlich, dass das Notebook nicht in Österreich angeboten werden wird und nur in Duetschland zu bestellen ist. Was die da immer für einen Blödsinn erzählen bei solchen Hotlines.


----------



## Fragnail (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Zweites noch schnelleres PCGH-Notebook mit mattem Display, Geforce GTX 570M und Core i7-2670QM sowie SSD zum Top-Preis [Anzeige]*

Ja die Hotline hat mir auch nur ******** erzählt - find ich auch schon ganz schön gemien - gehen für die ersten besteller 25 Euro und wenn das weg ist geben sie 10 Prozent... sonderlich freundlich ist das nicht.. sollte man Medion auchmal mitteilen. Aber es gibt ja Idioten wie moi, die denken sie könnten was sparen und es sich mit dem Gutschen für die ersten Besteller holen... ich fühl mich da echt um 95 Euro beschissen...


----------



## muckel (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Zweites noch schnelleres PCGH-Notebook mit mattem Display, Geforce GTX 570M und Core i7-2670QM sowie SSD zum Top-Preis [Anzeige]*

Hallo,

2 Fragen:

1.)

Ist die Reaktionszeit von 29ms nicht sehr hoch? Ist das Display somit überhaupt zum spielen geeignet?

2.)

Gibt es schon irgendwo einen Testbericht von dem Notebook?

3.)

Kann der 10% Gutschein von Medion überhaupt benutzt werden? Man kann das Notebook bis November doch nur vormerken und nicht über den Warenkorb kaufen...

Viele Grüße


----------



## DimensionFX (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Zweites noch schnelleres PCGH-Notebook mit mattem Display, Geforce GTX 570M und Core i7-2670QM sowie SSD zum Top-Preis [Anzeige]*

also ich hab meins seit gestern... jetzt habe ich mich heute mal hingesetzt und es ein bisschen auseinander genommen... 2 ramplätze sind unter der tastatur die ist zwar leicht zu entfernen... aber die klavierlack abdeckung ist nach entfernen fast nicht mehr fest zu bekommen... Die Corsair-Riegel stammen von mir 4x4GB

Es sind netterweise bie CPU und Graka Kühler keine Warranty void aufkleber drauf! Kann man also ruhig mal drunterschauen... Auf der GPU habe ich auch keinen gesehen... 

wlan und bluetooth sind nicht direkt zugänglich falls das mal verreckt a bissle umpraktisch zu tauschen! (Ich hab sie jetzt auf jedenfall nicht gesehen)

Laufwerkstausch (Slotin-Fan) ist auch sehr einfach eigentlich zwei schrauben lösen und von oben (Tastaturseite) ein bisschen schieben und draussen ist es.

Was sehr nett ist, dass die Schrauben für die Tastatur gekennzeichnet sind aber die muss man sowieso aufmachen um die hintere Klappe zu lösen. (Diese geht verdammt schwer runter)

Testen werde ich es erst wenn mein slotin bluray sony lw da ist... vorher baue ich das teil nicht mehr zusammen





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tomas (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Zweites noch schnelleres PCGH-Notebook mit mattem Display, Geforce GTX 570M und Core i7-2670QM sowie SSD zum Top-Preis [Anzeige]*

also ich hab meins heute bekommen,
ok um paar eur beschi.... aber egal,das teil ist optisch echt nice,mein altes MSI GX600 extreme war schon nobel aber das hier ...echt klasse
Gehäuse ,endlich (auch wenn hübsch) kein klavierlack mehr,war nur am putzen.
und Grafik echt der hammer...
nur eine Frage,meins wird bei WoT...an die 75-80°C warm,also hat ganz schön zu pusten ( speedfan).ist das normal?
der desktopchip 570 darf lt. nvidia 92°c erreichen,aber für die M Variante habe ich nichts gefunden.
Wie sind euere Werte?


----------



## DimensionFX (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Zweites noch schnelleres PCGH-Notebook mit mattem Display, Geforce GTX 570M und Core i7-2670QM sowie SSD zum Top-Preis [Anzeige]*

du musst bedenken das lüfter ja die cpu und gpu befeuern muss  da hat er dann folglich mehr zu tun!


----------



## loop (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Zweites noch schnelleres PCGH-Notebook mit mattem Display, Geforce GTX 570M und Core i7-2670QM sowie SSD zum Top-Preis [Anzeige]*

Ich kann dir auch keine konkreten Zahlen nennen, jedoch halten Notebook GPUs in der Regel mehr aus, als ihre Desktopvertreter. Trotzdem sollte die Temperatur der GPU die 90°C Marke nicht unbedingt überschreiten. Das gleiche gilt auch für die CPU, welche maximal 90°C erreichen sollte. Mit deinen 75°-80°C bist du eigentlich im normalen Bereich, der eigentlich immer erreicht werden wird, wenn du etwas neuere 3D-Games spielst. Ich schätze sogar, dass du bei aufwendigeren Titeln ca. 85°C erreichen wirst.

PS: Die maximale Temperatur der GTX 570 liegt bei 97°C. Nach meiner obigen Faustregel sollte die GTX570M ca. ~115°C aushalten können. Davor wird sie von selbst anfangen runterzutakten, was du durch Ruckeln bemerken würdest und wenn das nicht reicht, schaltet sie sich ab. Trotzdem halte dich mal an die Grenze von 90°C. Wenn diese permanent überschritten wird, kann man über einen Tausch der Wärmeleitpaste nachdenken.


----------



## Russel Grow (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Zweites noch schnelleres PCGH-Notebook mit mattem Display, Geforce GTX 570M und Core i7-2670QM sowie SSD zum Top-Preis [Anzeige]*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Wir haben uns sowohl beim ersten als auch beim zweiten PCGH-Medion-Notebook für 15,6 Zoll + Full-HD-Auflösung entschieden, weil damit eine sehr hohe Pixeldichte erreicht wird. Da fällt mangelnde Kantenglättung nicht so stark ins Gewicht. Apropos: Außerdem sind derartige Geräte leichter als 17-Zöller und damit portabler.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff


 Tachchen, gibts ne Möglichkeit den Brenner gegen einen BR-Player (der aber auch DVDs brennen kann) zu tauschen?


----------



## DimensionFX (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Zweites noch schnelleres PCGH-Notebook mit mattem Display, Geforce GTX 570M und Core i7-2670QM sowie SSD zum Top-Preis [Anzeige]*



QU4DC0R3 schrieb:


> Tachchen, gibts ne Möglichkeit den Brenner gegen einen BR-Player (der aber auch DVDs brennen kann) zu tauschen?


 
ja das ist möglich! einfach die schrauben der hinten abdeckung lösen und dann noch eine schraube ein bisschen überhalb des laufwerks. Dann die Tastatur am besten rausmachen und von oben vorsichtig rausschieben.


----------



## Fragnail (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Zweites noch schnelleres PCGH-Notebook mit mattem Display, Geforce GTX 570M und Core i7-2670QM sowie SSD zum Top-Preis [Anzeige]*

hm musst du die Klavierlackabdeckung eigentlich ab machen um die tastatur rauszuholen? hab mir auch zusätzlichen Speicher geholt aber natürlich erst mal unten reingeknallt, da ich an der Tastatur nicht rum"brechen" wollte - geht die denn einfach ab?


----------



## Craiph (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Zweites noch schnelleres PCGH-Notebook mit mattem Display, Geforce GTX 570M und Core i7-2670QM sowie SSD zum Top-Preis [Anzeige]*

Also der Laptop klingt ja ziemlich interessant, zumal mein hp mir eh die Nerven raubt...


----------



## DimensionFX (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Zweites noch schnelleres PCGH-Notebook mit mattem Display, Geforce GTX 570M und Core i7-2670QM sowie SSD zum Top-Preis [Anzeige]*



Fragnail schrieb:


> hm musst du die Klavierlackabdeckung eigentlich ab machen um die tastatur rauszuholen? hab mir auch zusätzlichen Speicher geholt aber natürlich erst mal unten reingeknallt, da ich an der Tastatur nicht rum"brechen" wollte - geht die denn einfach ab?


 
klavierabdeckung geht mit der tastatur weg und da die nur meiner meinung nach notdürftig unter die clips gedrückt wurde ist das jetzt wieder schwierig hinzubekommen... aber da fällt mir wie immer was ein 

Tastatur eigentlich leicht raus... unten die zwei tastatur schrauben lösen und oben vorsichtig die tastatur "rausclipsen"... nicht wunder die ist noch noch mit doppelseitigen Klebeband festgemacht.


----------



## OpamitKruecke (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Zweites noch schnelleres PCGH-Notebook mit mattem Display, Geforce GTX 570M und Core i7-2670QM sowie SSD zum Top-Preis [Anzeige]*

Der Laptop sieht aus wie ein Klon der GX660R Serie von MSI. Ich würd Geld drauf setzen


----------



## loop (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Zweites noch schnelleres PCGH-Notebook mit mattem Display, Geforce GTX 570M und Core i7-2670QM sowie SSD zum Top-Preis [Anzeige]*

@OpamitKruecke:
Das Medion basiert auf einem Whitebook von MSI (eben diesem GX660R) nur ohne der Displaydeckelbeleuchtung und dem Hochglazfinisch, sowie die MSI Designelemente.


----------



## scotschy (17. Oktober 2011)

Hammer teil sage ich nur dazu


----------



## OpamitKruecke (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Zweites noch schnelleres PCGH-Notebook mit mattem Display, Geforce GTX 570M und Core i7-2670QM sowie SSD zum Top-Preis [Anzeige]*

Hmm dann sind die Scharniere wohl genau so ein Schrott wie bei meinem GX660R 
Und der Lüfter is auch nen schöner Föhn


----------



## Jascha82 (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Zweites noch schnelleres PCGH-Notebook mit mattem Display, Geforce GTX 570M und Core i7-2670QM sowie SSD zum Top-Preis [Anzeige]*

Hi Jungs,
Hab mir das Medion nun auch geholt (hatten ja am anfang des montas nen thread aufgemacht gaming notebook bis 1300 Euro) ich bin leistungstechnisch naja nich ganz unzufrieden aber mich stört ein bissl was und zwar hab ich 3d mark vantage laufen lassen und komme auf 9200 Punkte ..... die Cpu taktet auf maximal 2.2 GHZ und in diesem thread auf seite 5 hat ja jemand benchmark ergebnisse eingestellt und er kommt bei 3d mark vantage auf ~11500 Punkte. Also iwas haut da doch net hin bei mir oder ?

Gruß Jascha

Edit : Also hab das system neu aufgesetzt nu läufts wie es soll (so halbwegs) ich erreiche zumindest im netzbetrieb 11400 3D mark Vantage punkte. im akkubetrieb allerdings nur 1300...... weil sich die gpu so stark runtertaktet auf : GPU Core clock 74 MHZ     Memory Clock : 135 Mhz      Shader Clock : 101 Mhz....  Hab alles ausprobiert energie einstellungen auf max gemacht sowohl im netz wie auch akkubetrieb. Ich mein das sie runtertaktet ok aber so extrem das man diashow hat naja isses bei euch auch so ? wenn nich wie kann ich das ändern ? Ansonsten hätt ich mir ja nen desktopsystem kaufen können wenn ich mitm laptop dauernd am netz hängen muss um die volle leistung haben zu können...


----------



## Oberon (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Zweites noch schnelleres PCGH-Notebook mit mattem Display, Geforce GTX 570M und Core i7-2670QM sowie SSD zum Top-Preis [Anzeige]*

Ich habs mir gekauft, aber habe eine Weile überlegt.
Lieber hätte ich ein 17" Display gehabt, trotz geringerer Pixeldichte, aber bei Full-HD Auflösung bricht man sich ja die Augen 
Blu-Ray Player wenigstens wenn schon kein Blu-Ray Brenner.
8GB Ram und
1TB Festplatte (sehr löblich das kein Modell mit 5400 Umdrehungen eingebaut wurde, die sind viel zu langsam).
Die oben genannten Änderungen wären mir auch einen Entsprechenden Aufpreis wert.
Vielleicht sind sie ja im 3. Notebook enthalten...


----------



## DimensionFX (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Zweites noch schnelleres PCGH-Notebook mit mattem Display, Geforce GTX 570M und Core i7-2670QM sowie SSD zum Top-Preis [Anzeige]*



Oberon schrieb:


> Blu-Ray Player wenigstens wenn schon kein Blu-Ray Brenner.
> 8GB Ram und
> 1TB Festplatte (sehr löblich das kein Modell mit 5400 Umdrehungen eingebaut wurde, die sind viel zu langsam).
> Die oben genannten Änderungen wären mir auch einen Entsprechenden Aufpreis wert.
> Vielleicht sind sie ja im 3. Notebook enthalten...


 
Blurayplayer ist ganz leicht einzubauen hab mein BR LW für 30 euro bei ebay gezockt... 16GB Ram von Corsair für ca. 70... und 1TB 7200er Platten gibt es bis jetzt nicht für Notebooks nur welche die original nicht in Notebooks passen 

Alles in allem 100 Euro aufpreis


----------



## DimensionFX (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Zweites noch schnelleres PCGH-Notebook mit mattem Display, Geforce GTX 570M und Core i7-2670QM sowie SSD zum Top-Preis [Anzeige]*



Jascha82 schrieb:


> Edit : Also hab das system neu aufgesetzt nu läufts wie es soll (so halbwegs) ich erreiche zumindest im netzbetrieb 11400 3D mark Vantage punkte. im akkubetrieb allerdings nur 1300...... weil sich die gpu so stark runtertaktet auf : GPU Core clock 74 MHZ     Memory Clock : 135 Mhz      Shader Clock : 101 Mhz....  Hab alles ausprobiert energie einstellungen auf max gemacht sowohl im netz wie auch akkubetrieb. Ich mein das sie runtertaktet ok aber so extrem das man diashow hat naja isses bei euch auch so ? wenn nich wie kann ich das ändern ? Ansonsten hätt ich mir ja nen desktopsystem kaufen können wenn ich mitm laptop dauernd am netz hängen muss um die volle leistung haben zu können...


 
Lade dir MSI Afternburner runter da kannst du dann verschiedene Profile anlegen... ist ganz easy!


----------



## Jascha82 (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Zweites noch schnelleres PCGH-Notebook mit mattem Display, Geforce GTX 570M und Core i7-2670QM sowie SSD zum Top-Preis [Anzeige]*

Kannste knicken funzt net ! Alles ausprobiert. Ich hab die vermutung da stimmt was nicht, wenn ich im Bios einstellungen ändern und auf save settings geh etc. Startet er nicht neu das muss ich dann manuell durch drücken der powertaste machen. wär nett wenn sich auch mal ein pcgames hardware kollege dazu meldet . Da Medion ja kein wert auf Support legt als ich angerufen hatte und ein " Hochmotivierter" Mitarbeiter am Telefon war und sagte stellen sie im energieverwaltungsmodus auf maximale leistung was ich bis dato ja schon getan habe sagte er ja dann ist das wohl so und nich vorgesehen und zum bios problem sagte er aber anchdem sie die powertaste gedrückt haben hat er die änderungen übernommen und startet normal ? ich antwortete mit ja und was kam ja dann passt das doch ! ...... ich  muss am 3.11 ins krankenhaus für 6 monate und habe kein bock mich wochen zu langweilen bis ich den laptop (falls er defekt sein sollte) wiederhabe . Aber ist mal wieder typisch nen Kollege von mir hat sich vor Jahren nen Pc zusammengestellt nach Pc Games vorgaben wohlgemerkt, mit nem Athlon XP also schon jahre her aber er hat alles bis aufs kleinste detail so gemacht und bestellt wie es damals in der pc games stand und was war es lief nichts nur ärger gehabt mit dem ding ! ich hab wie damals und auch heute die vermutung wer am meisten für werbung bezahlt bekommt dementsprechend auch ne bessere bewertung ... Sry aber ich bin Stinkesauer ich hab 1200 € ausgegeben und bekomme weder von seitens Medion ne ordentliche Antwort noch von Foren bzw. hier meldet sich auch keiner zu wort von Pc games wahrscheinlich weil der thread schon zu alt ist ..


----------



## milamber-lan (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Zweites noch schnelleres PCGH-Notebook mit mattem Display, Geforce GTX 570M und Core i7-2670QM sowie SSD zum Top-Preis [Anzeige]*

@jasch82:

schon mal das handbuch gelesen? ich hab mir mal das Handbuch vom x6813 runtergeladen und das hat einen eco modus den du mit fn+F5 aktivierst und der vermutlich dein problem ist


----------



## Jascha82 (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Zweites noch schnelleres PCGH-Notebook mit mattem Display, Geforce GTX 570M und Core i7-2670QM sowie SSD zum Top-Preis [Anzeige]*

eco modus ist deaktivert .... ganz dumm bin ich auch nich  und btw. die Graka ist bei mir schreibgeschützt in der registry so das sie dauerhaft im adaptivem modus bleibt


----------



## milamber-lan (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Zweites noch schnelleres PCGH-Notebook mit mattem Display, Geforce GTX 570M und Core i7-2670QM sowie SSD zum Top-Preis [Anzeige]*

hmm.. dann kanns eigentlich nur mehr der powermizer sein:

Disable PowerMizer **Tested**

An sich ist es aber normal das GPUs im AKKU betrieb nicht voll takten, weil die Akkulaufzeit sonst darunter leiden würde


----------



## Jascha82 (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Zweites noch schnelleres PCGH-Notebook mit mattem Display, Geforce GTX 570M und Core i7-2670QM sowie SSD zum Top-Preis [Anzeige]*

hab ich auch schon probiert  ging auch nicht mit Nvtweak und Maximalen leistungsmodus da hab ich gesehen das die graka weiterhin auf adaptiv bleibt. Naja und runtertakten ist ja auch ok aber net so drastisch das 3D mark vantage mit 1-2 fps ruckelt bzw. ne drosselung von 90 %. Hintergrund iss ja das ich am 3ten ins krankenhaus muss für 6 Monate und wenn ich dann mal vor die tür will für ne halbe stunde das ich mal eine rauchen kann und ich da dann auch wow weiterzocken kann etc. das es halt funzt und so


----------



## gandalix (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Zweites noch schnelleres PCGH-Notebook mit mattem Display, Geforce GTX 570M und Core i7-2670QM sowie SSD zum Top-Preis [Anzeige]*

*@DimensionFX*


Wo sitzen denn die Original verbauten RAM, unter der Tastatur oder unter der Unterplatte?

und das Laufwerk was du dir gekauft hast ist ein Compo Gerät, also kein Blu ray brenner, oder?


----------



## stretch4u (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Zweites noch schnelleres PCGH-Notebook mit mattem Display, Geforce GTX 570M und Core i7-2670QM sowie SSD zum Top-Preis [Anzeige]*

Vielleicht ne blöde Frage:
Wenn ich mir noch ein 8GB Ram-Kit bestelle, muss ich die schon verbauten 4GB (2x2GB) raus nehmen, oder kann ich sie auch einfach drin lassen und somit hab ich dann 12GB. Habe keine Ahnung wie das bei einem Notebook wegen Double- bzw. Triple Channel ist und ob so eine Kombination nicht eher leistungsmindernd ist. Hoffe ihr könnt mir da was dazu sagen. Danke schon mal.


----------



## m1ch1 (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Zweites noch schnelleres PCGH-Notebook mit mattem Display, Geforce GTX 570M und Core i7-2670QM sowie SSD zum Top-Preis [Anzeige]*

warum kooperiert ihr eing mit medion?
habe das nb bestellt, und das hat nun qwerty layout 
warum nehmt ihrn icht schenker oder deviltech ins boot? (die das glieche nb nur ein bisschen teurer anbbieten)
den der service von medion ist wirklich utner aller sau.
1 woche lieferzeit, dan falsche tastatur (schickcen nichtmal ein modell zum wechseln).... unterm strich warte ich somit über einen MONAT auf ein gerät das sofort hätte lieferbar sein sollen. und ich bin da kein einzelfall. in anderen foren finden sich ähnliche fälle.

von daher sollte PCGH sich bei der partnerwahl mehr ums eigene image kümmern als um das gled das sie für den namen bekommen.


----------



## Bierverkoster (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Zweites noch schnelleres PCGH-Notebook mit mattem Display, Geforce GTX 570M und Core i7-2670QM sowie SSD zum Top-Preis [Anzeige]*

ich finde es nur dünn, dass es für die GeForce 570M (noch) keine treiber gibt (zumindestens auf der Nvidia-Seite) ....... hoffentlich ändert sich das noch


----------



## Sirrave (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Zweites noch schnelleres PCGH-Notebook mit mattem Display, Geforce GTX 570M und Core i7-2670QM sowie SSD zum Top-Preis [Anzeige]*

Also als ich das Notebook gekriegt hab stand noch einer auf der nvidia seite drin nur dieser wurde nicht vom medion ünterstützt irgendwas mit treiber nur von der hersteller hompage bli bla blup


Unter anderem ist Mein Notebook seit Freitag im Arsch wollte mich gemütlich ins Bett Pflanzen ein wenig Zocken machs Netzteil rein Notebook ging sofort aus und nun erkennt er nicht mal mehr das Bios  
Wird Montag zurückgeschickt dann kann ich mal was zu der Aktuellen Service Abwicklung von Medion Berichten


----------



## PCGH_Marco (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Zweites noch schnelleres PCGH-Notebook mit mattem Display, Geforce GTX 570M und Core i7-2670QM sowie SSD zum Top-Preis [Anzeige]*

Offizielle Aussage zum Thema Akkubetrieb von Medion:

_Man hat die Grafikleistung im Batterie Mode reduziert, um den Energieverbrauch und somit den Entladungsstrom zu reduzieren. Sonst würde die Batterie zu stark und zu schnell Entladen, was eine starke und schnelle Erhitzung der Zellen zur Folge haben würde, was über die Sicherheitslimits hinausgeht. Die Batterie würde ohnehin nach ein paar Minuten bei solcher Entladung, aus Sicherheitsgründen,  sich selbst ausschalten. Aus Sicherheitsgründen würde der Stromkreis so konfiguriert, dass im Batterie Modus trotzdem eine moderate Grafikleistung erreicht wird und die Batterie und das System nicht Sicherheitstechnisch beschädigt werden.Wir gehen davon aus, das diese Gamer/Multimedia Konfiguration überwiegend im AC-Mode betrieben wird, um alle Eigenschaften des Systems zu nutzen.Das betrifft auch alle Gamer NBs (X6811/X6813/X6817/X6819)._


----------



## DimensionFX (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Zweites noch schnelleres PCGH-Notebook mit mattem Display, Geforce GTX 570M und Core i7-2670QM sowie SSD zum Top-Preis [Anzeige]*



gandalix schrieb:


> *@DimensionFX*
> 
> 
> Wo sitzen denn die Original verbauten RAM, unter der Tastatur oder unter der Unterplatte?
> ...


 
Die originalen Rams sind unter der Tastatur. Die freien Steckplätze sind normal von unten erreichbar. Ich hab ein Combogerät geholt da ich nie im leben Blurays brennen... Aber mal eine abspielen ist eher drin  Ich wollte eben auch ein slotin lw 

@stretch4u  ja die rams kannst du kombinieren original sollten eigentlich hynix verbaut sein. Die laufen eigentlich mit zu gut wie jedem Riegel zusammen...


Was mir aber gerade immer mehr auffällt das mir die FullHD Auflösung auf 15,6" beim normalen office betrieb viel zu winzig ist! Hatte früher auch mal eins mit FullHD da ist mir das nicht so aufgefallen aber mittlerweile ist das echt übel  Finde es schade das das Bild bei jeder niedriger Auflösung richtig kacke ist. Hat da vielleicht jemand einen Tipp.


----------



## pille77 (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Zweites noch schnelleres PCGH-Notebook mit mattem Display, Geforce GTX 570M und Core i7-2670QM sowie SSD zum Top-Preis [Anzeige]*

Also erstmal das notebook ist soweit ich das in der ersten Woche beurteilen kann top ! Verarbeitung ist gut genauso wie die Leistung, das man im AC-mode Spielen muss ist auch noch vertretbar.

ABER warum bekommt man für die GTX 570m keine aktuellen Treiber ? Ich denke mal das man dem Team der PCGH nicht erklären muss das treiber nunmal ziemlich wichtig sind um aktuelle Spiele laufen zu lassen. Im forum bei NVIDIA geht ein gerücht rum was besagt das NVIDIA nicht alle ANBIETER supportet. Nun meine Frage an das Team und euch, ist da was wahres drann oder nicht ? Denn was bringt mir eine high-end-gpu wenn ich keinen teiber-support bekomme ? Wenn dies wirklich zutreffen würde ist das ein grund von dem notebook abzuraten und evtl. 14 Tägige Rückgaberechte in Anspruch zu nehmen.Man stelle sich nurmal vor ich kaufe einen BMW und BMW selbst verweigert die inspektion nur weil ich den in der falschen Niederlasung erworben habe.

Untragbar meiner Meinung nach.

Wenn jemand eine Erklärung für das Treiberproblem hat wäre ich für eure hilfen sehr dankbar, wenn sich ein Moderator noch zu Wort melden würde zu besagtem problem wäre das auch super.

velen dank schon einmal für evtl. hilfestellungen...


----------



## Jascha82 (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Zweites noch schnelleres PCGH-Notebook mit mattem Display, Geforce GTX 570M und Core i7-2670QM sowie SSD zum Top-Preis [Anzeige]*

Joar die das die Taktung deswegen gethrottelt wird hab ich mir schon gedacht. Nur leider ist es so das man nich für die Leistung eine Notebooks werben kann wenn es diese nicht mal annähernd im Akkubetrieb erreicht ! Das ist eine Vortäuschung falscher Tatsachen ! Aber wie gesagt derjenige der am meisten für Werbung bezahlt bekommt auch ne bessere Bewertung seiner Hardware! Leider bin ich über die 2 Wochen Rückgabefrist drüber ma gucken werds wohl bei Ebay verscherbeln und mir eins holen was wenigstens im Akkubetrieb noch ein bisschen Leistung bringt! Und zum Support von Medion joar sehr "Hochmotivierte" Mitarbeiter (Achtung Ironie),die sollten sich mal ein Beispiel an Logitech oder Gigabyte nehmen. Meine G19 hats zerschossen und iss 5 Monate über Garantie, anhand der PID sogar 7 Monate aber Logitech hat sich nicht geziert und regelt das auf Kulanz sowas ähnliches iss auch mit meiner G500 passiert ging superfix der Austausch und Gigabyte genauso. Die Firmen wissen wie man ihre Kunden zufrieden stellt oder sich für die nächsten Produkte sichert scheint Medion ja nicht nötig zu haben da ich vor ca. 1 woche ne support anfrage gestellt habe und bis heut noch keine Antwort bekommen hab! genauso wie von PCGH.               

Baba zusammen, werd mich hier abmelden in solchen stümperforen hab ich kein bock zu stöbern

P.s. : Danke an die die versucht haben mir zu helfen !


----------



## PCGH_Marco (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Zweites noch schnelleres PCGH-Notebook mit mattem Display, Geforce GTX 570M und Core i7-2670QM sowie SSD zum Top-Preis [Anzeige]*

Ich fasse das Feedback hier zusammen und sende es an Medion. Dieser Art Probleme sind auch für uns so nicht in Ordnung. Das Treiber-Problem werde ich sofort angehen und zusammen mit Raff, Medion sowie Nvidia zeitnah lösen. Bei Schwierigkeiten mit dem PCGH-Notebook könnt ihr euch auch direkt an mich unter ma@pcgh.de wenden.

Marco


----------



## DimensionFX (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Zweites noch schnelleres PCGH-Notebook mit mattem Display, Geforce GTX 570M und Core i7-2670QM sowie SSD zum Top-Preis [Anzeige]*

ja mich hat es jetzt auch erwischt... Mein Notebook verweigert den Dienst... ich komme nicht ins Bios und auf beiden Sata Plätzen wird keine HDD erkannt... yeah! Super! Ich sehe nur den Startbildschirm mit Medion und ab da an kommt nur noch die meldung das ich ein Bootfähiges Medium einlegen soll. Auch von CD booten ist nicht möglich!


----------



## PCGH_Marco (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Zweites noch schnelleres PCGH-Notebook mit mattem Display, Geforce GTX 570M und Core i7-2670QM sowie SSD zum Top-Preis [Anzeige]*

*Workaround zum Akkuproblem (auf eigene Gefahr)*

Wir haben mithilfe des nvInspectors den Takt im Akkubetrieb anheben können. Dazu startet ihr das Tool und klickt auf "Show Overclocking"  - "Ja". Wählt oben "Performance-Level [1] - (P8)" aus. Anschließend könnt ihr unter "Shader Clock" den Shader- und GPU-Takt von 147 auf 294 bzw. von 74 auf 147 MHz anheben. Sobald ihr auf "Unlock Max" klickt sind auch bis zu 600 MHz GPU-Takt möglich. Da die Spannung im P8 nicht angepasst werden kann, stürzte unser NB bereits bei mehr als 420 MHz ab. Ein Stabilitätstest läuft aktuell noch, wir updaten die Meldung, sobald weitere Infos vorliegen.

*Update 1*: Das Notebook lief mit unseren erhöhten Taktraten im Akkumodus ohne Probleme, die Temperaturen des Akkus gingen nicht über 33 Grad Celsius (Messsensor außen). Im 3D Mark 11 messen wir nun P1.300 statt vorher P306 (im Netzbetrieb erreicht das NB P2.302). Leider lässt dich der Takt des VGA-RAMs im P8-Modus nicht anheben, jeder Versuch wurde bisher mit einem Absturz des Treibers quittiert. Mit höherem RAM-Takt wären sicher noch bessere 3D-Werte möglich. Durch unsere Maßnahme verringert sich natürlich die Akkulaufzeit; einen Messwert haben wir noch nicht.

Marco


----------



## pille77 (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Zweites noch schnelleres PCGH-Notebook mit mattem Display, Geforce GTX 570M und Core i7-2670QM sowie SSD zum Top-Preis [Anzeige]*

Na das hört sich zumindest für den Akkubetrieb schonmal ganz gut an. Wenn man das nicht zu arg übertreibt könnte man mit dieser Lösung eine gutes Verhältniss zwischen Leistung und Akkulaufzeit hin bekommen, ohne das der Akku zu drastisch entläd.

Hierzu eine Frage wenn man den diese Werte im AC-Mode ausliest und diese ggf. nur um die Hälfte im Akkubetrieb einsetzt, sollte dies doch langen können um ein bestmögliches Verhältnis zu haben, auch ohne die Risiken die Medion nennt ?

Wobei ich mich schon frage, da ich nicht ganz soviel Wert auf den Akkubetrieb lege, was einem 60 - 90 minuten im Akkubetrieb bringen sollen. Nen Raid bei WoW, wie hier einer schrieb, würde eh die dauer überschreiten was einen wieder ans Netz zwingen würde.

mit freundlichem Gruß

EDIT: 
Nebenbei finde ich es nicht angebracht immer gleich ausfallend zu werden, man sollte den leuten schon ihre Zeit lassen eine evtl. Lösung zu finden. Die es ja vielleicht durch nvInspector gibt und man wenn man es besser könnte auch selbst darauf gekommen wäre.


----------



## kaepernickus (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Zweites noch schnelleres PCGH-Notebook mit mattem Display, Geforce GTX 570M und Core i7-2670QM sowie SSD zum Top-Preis [Anzeige]*

Klingt ja nicht übel, allerdings gibts das Teil im österreichischen Store nicht und im deutschen darf ich nicht einkaufen. 

Naja hol ich mir halt das Schenker XMG P511, kostet praktisch dasselbe. Außerdem kann ich mir das Schenker auch noch ein wenig anpassen.


----------



## gandalix (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Zweites noch schnelleres PCGH-Notebook mit mattem Display, Geforce GTX 570M und Core i7-2670QM sowie SSD zum Top-Preis [Anzeige]*



DimensionFX schrieb:


> Die originalen Rams sind unter der Tastatur. Die freien Steckplätze sind normal von unten erreichbar. Ich hab ein Combogerät geholt da ich nie im leben Blurays brennen... Aber mal eine abspielen ist eher drin  Ich wollte eben auch ein slotin lw



Danke für deine Antwort 


@All

ist jemand hier der mit dem Laptop Restlos zufrieden ist, außer dieses Treiber Problem natürlich, und natürlich mehr damit macht als internet ?


----------



## pille77 (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Zweites noch schnelleres PCGH-Notebook mit mattem Display, Geforce GTX 570M und Core i7-2670QM sowie SSD zum Top-Preis [Anzeige]*



> ist jemand hier der mit dem Laptop Restlos zufrieden ist, außer dieses Treiber Problem natürlich, und natürlich mehr damit macht als internet ?


 
Moin, kommt darauf an was du genau wissen willst

hier erstmal nen Test von dem Notebook Medion Erazer X6819 (MD97908): Tests, Technische Daten, Erfahrungsberichte / 30013110

Ansonsten hab ich den für office arbeiten was er gut meistert, im akkubetrieb komm ich auf ca. 4 Stunden, je nach anwendung halt.
Spielen geht halt atm. nur im AC-mode aber ist für mich z.B. in Ordnung. Das Treiberproblem wird sich sicher auch klären, da bin ich guter Dinge.
Metro 2033 geht fullHD nur auf mittel bis Hoch, wenn das als referenz langt, auf 720p auch max ohne grossen qualitätseinbußen. Es ist und bleibt nunmal ein notebook mit kleinen einschränkungen die in dem Bereich zu verkraften sind, meiner Meinung nach. Starcraft II fullHD Ultra kein problem aber da ich noch keinen mods gespielt hab wie marinearena kann ich nichts dazu sagen wie er sich bei unmegen an Einheiten verhält aber auf mittel bis Hoch sicher auch kein Problem.

Wenn du was spezielles wissen willst dann einfach anfragen. 

Grüße


----------



## ertsch (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Zweites noch schnelleres PCGH-Notebook mit mattem Display, Geforce GTX 570M und Core i7-2670QM sowie SSD zum Top-Preis [Anzeige]*



> Wenn du was spezielles wissen willst dann einfach anfragen.


hi, hätte da ein paar fragen zum office betrieb:
ist der lüfter deutlich hörbar, läuft er ständig oder unregelmäßig? wie sieht es beim akku betrieb aus mit der runtergetakteten graka? die föhn-atmosphäre meines acer 5920g möchte ich nicht unbedingt wieder haben  unter last beim spielen ist mehr lärm vertretbar, aber sonst sollte er dann doch eher ruhig sein....
ist das fhd-display zum arbeiten praktikabel oder schon sehr winzig? (hab leider noch keins in natura gesehn auf 15")

alternative wäre das schenker p511, falls das medion in österreich wirklich nicht mehr erscheinen sollte... könnte kühlung/lüfterverhalten beim schenker eventuell etwas besser sein oder ist das bei beiden gleich?

mfg


----------



## pille77 (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Zweites noch schnelleres PCGH-Notebook mit mattem Display, Geforce GTX 570M und Core i7-2670QM sowie SSD zum Top-Preis [Anzeige]*

Also der Lüfter läuft konstant weiter, anders wie bei dem Dell von meiner Freundin der schaltet sich nur ab und an zu, glaube das meintest du. Was genau willst du denn wissen im Akkubetrieb mit der Graka ? Wenn du den Lüfter im Akkubetreieb meinst der läuft da weiter egal ob AC-mode oder Akkubetrieb aber er ist sofern keine 3D-Anwendungen laufen die, die Gradzahlen in die Höhe hauen ziemlich leise. Unter last im AC-mode hört man ihn zwar aber find ich jetzt nicht störend zumal wenn man spielt der Sound das alles übertönt, auch ohne auf 100% zu stellen 

Das fhd-display ist soweit in Ordnung sei es für office-arbeiten oder email-verkehr. Im Browser kann man sich ja das Bild vergrössern denn dort find ich es ab und an etwas klein alles, ist beim Dell^^ mit niedrigerer auflösung das gleiche problem ( vielleicht ist bald ne brille fällig ) 

Die Ausleuchtung find ich sehr gut sogar fast zu gut, für spiele mag die helligkeit gut passen aber im office betrieb muss ich meist ganz runter sonst schmerzen irgendwann die Augen wenn es zu hell ist. Was aber wiederum gut für die Akkulaufzeit ist wenn man damit arbeitet und nicht spielt.

Alles in allem bis jetzt ein Top Gerät zu dem Preis meiner Meinung nach. Hier haben zwar schon zwei Leute über defekte Notebooks geschrieben aber naja sowas kann immer passieren und muss nicht an Medion liegen, manchmal fallen Pakete auch mal beim Transport Runter, so geschehen bei meinem Bruder mit nem Desktop PC, den der DHL Mitarbeiter von 1,5 Metern höhe einfach mal hat fallen lassen weil er meinte es sei besser den vom Boden zu nehmen, nur dumm wenn man dabei gesehen wird 

Ich hoffe das konnte dir helfen. 

Gruß


----------



## ertsch (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Zweites noch schnelleres PCGH-Notebook mit mattem Display, Geforce GTX 570M und Core i7-2670QM sowie SSD zum Top-Preis [Anzeige]*

danke für die schnelle antwort, genau das wollte ich wissen 

mfg


----------



## PCGH_Marco (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Zweites noch schnelleres PCGH-Notebook mit mattem Display, Geforce GTX 570M und Core i7-2670QM sowie SSD zum Top-Preis [Anzeige]*

Der Verde-Treiber 285.62 funktioniert mit unserem Notebook:

NVIDIA DRIVERS 285.62 WHQL

Marco


----------



## pille77 (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Zweites noch schnelleres PCGH-Notebook mit mattem Display, Geforce GTX 570M und Core i7-2670QM sowie SSD zum Top-Preis [Anzeige]*

Wunderbar...gleich mal testen...wurde auch erst vor zwei tagen freigegeben.

Das die GTX 570m nicht bei den unterstützten gpu´s dabei ist find ich zwar eigenartig aber probieren geht über studieren. Hoffe nur das er auch stabil läuft und nicht öffters abchmiert.

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe...

Gruß


----------



## Astray (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Zweites noch schnelleres PCGH-Notebook mit mattem Display, Geforce GTX 570M und Core i7-2670QM sowie SSD zum Top-Preis [Anzeige]*

Danke für den Tipp mit den Verde-Treibern.

Zum Thema Stabilität von den Verde-Treibern, habe jetzt knapp eine Stunde druchgehend BF3 gespielt, ohne fps-drops etc. 
(Temps sind soweit auch okay). Mit den alten Treibern (Auslieferungszustand) hatte ich nach ca. 2-10min standardmäßig einen Freeze oder ein B2D.

Was bleibt ist die Frage, warum die 570m nicht offiziell gelistet ist?


----------



## pille77 (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Zweites noch schnelleres PCGH-Notebook mit mattem Display, Geforce GTX 570M und Core i7-2670QM sowie SSD zum Top-Preis [Anzeige]*

Ja kann ich auch nur bestätigen scheint wirklich stabil zu laufen, hab ca. 5-6 Stunden gestern abend mit verschiedenen Titeln und Benchmarks die GPU ausgelastet und läuft wunderbar. Und auch um einiges besser, was klar sein sollte, wie der Treiber im Auslieferungszustand.

Naja ob gelistet oder nicht er funzt. Vielleicht hat NVIDIA vergessen das Sie noch eine GTX 570m im eigenen Sortiment haben 

Nochmals Danke an das pcgh Team 

Gruß


----------



## Joffa (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Zweites noch schnelleres PCGH-Notebook mit mattem Display, Geforce GTX 570M und Core i7-2670QM sowie SSD zum Top-Preis [Anzeige]*

Schönen guten Tag liebe Leute und PCGH Members.

Ich hätte da mal 3 Fragen wo ich entweder a.) zu dumm bin diese Funktionen zu finden oder b.) das handbuch zu schmal is um es rauszulesen 

#1 Wie aktiviert man Prozessortechnisch den ,,Turbo" Modus? Gibt es da wie bei MSI NB eine Taste bzw Tastenkombination oder schaltet sich das automatisch nach Ressourcenbedarf ein?

#2 Sind die WASD Tasten zu beleuchten oder nur für die vieleicht etwas älteren Gamer makiert, die sonst nur Desktops gewöhnt sind?  Wenn ich diese Spektakülare Beleuchtungstaste neben dem Power Knopf drücke, leuchten ja nur die Lampen unterhalb des Laptops.

#3 Ist es Empfehlenswert das Notebook neu aufzusetzen oder nur aufzuräumen nachdem es angekommen ist? Ich für meinen teil habe es erstmal nur ,,entschlackt" und frage mich aber nun ob eine Frische Installation des Systems nicht eine noch bessere Optimierung wäre.

Alles in allem bin ich mit dem Notebook bis jetzt SEHHR zu frieden. Top Display, Starke Leistung und gute Verarbeitung. Und endlich auch mit Funktionierendem Treiber. Danke PCGH.

P.s. Ich hatte mit Medion keine Probleme. Gut Amazon etc sind in der Auslieferung zwar schneller aber darüber habe ich jetzt einfach mal hinweg geschaut.


----------



## pille77 (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Zweites noch schnelleres PCGH-Notebook mit mattem Display, Geforce GTX 570M und Core i7-2670QM sowie SSD zum Top-Preis [Anzeige]*

Also zu Punkt eins, soweit ich weiss wurde auf eine Manuelle zuschaltung verzichtet. Soll angeblich bei MSI eh nicht wirklich funktionieren.

Die WASD Tasten sind nur farblich hervorgehoben, aber da obendrüber direkt der FHD-Display ist sollte die ausleuchtung langen um ned blind suchen zu müssen 

Der letzte puntk liegt an jedem selbst, wenn du weniger prozesse willst dann neu aufsetzen z.B. Dann kannst bestimmen was alles drauf ist und zum Start geladen wird. Ebenso wenn du die SSD nur für Games haben willst und Windows von der HDD läd weil Zeit keine Rolle Spielt. Ist eher der persönliche geschmack find ich.

mfg.


----------



## Joffa (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Zweites noch schnelleres PCGH-Notebook mit mattem Display, Geforce GTX 570M und Core i7-2670QM sowie SSD zum Top-Preis [Anzeige]*

Vielen dank für die schnellen Antworten.

Eine Sache stört mich denoch ein wenig. Beim booten des Laptops kurz nach dem Medion Bios Screen kommt kurzzeitig eine Ladescreen wo man F11 drücken könnte um ein Recovery Programm zu starten. Ist es möglich dieses zu aktivieren da ich im BIOS dafür keine einstellung gefunden habe. Ich weiss das es sich da nur um 2-3 Sekunden handelt aber dennoch stört es mich irgendwie  .


----------



## PCGH_Marco (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Zweites noch schnelleres PCGH-Notebook mit mattem Display, Geforce GTX 570M und Core i7-2670QM sowie SSD zum Top-Preis [Anzeige]*



Joffa schrieb:


> #1 Wie aktiviert man Prozessortechnisch den ,,Turbo" Modus? Gibt es da wie bei MSI NB eine Taste bzw Tastenkombination oder schaltet sich das automatisch nach Ressourcenbedarf ein?



Der Turbo-Modus ist immer aktiv. Die Taktfrequenz, die dabei erreicht wird, hängt allerdings vom thermischen Budget und von der Last ab. Sozusagen, gut gekühlt bedeutet mehr Turbo. Übrigens funktioniert der Turbomodus auch im Akkubetrieb. Beispielsweise mit CPU-Z kannst du den Takt prüfen.



Joffa schrieb:


> #2 Sind die WASD Tasten zu beleuchten oder nur für die vieleicht etwas älteren Gamer makiert, die sonst nur Desktops gewöhnt sind?  Wenn ich diese Spektakülare Beleuchtungstaste neben dem Power Knopf drücke, leuchten ja nur die Lampen unterhalb des Laptops.



Nein, die Tastatur ist nicht beleuchtet.



Joffa schrieb:


> #3 Ist es Empfehlenswert das Notebook neu aufzusetzen oder nur aufzuräumen nachdem es angekommen ist? Ich für meinen teil habe es erstmal nur ,,entschlackt" und frage mich aber nun ob eine Frische Installation des Systems nicht eine noch bessere Optimierung wäre.



Ja, Medion installiert sehr viel vor. Entweder deinstallieren, per msconfig deaktivieren oder Windows 7 neu aufsetzen.

Marco


----------



## Snix (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Zweites noch schnelleres PCGH-Notebook mit mattem Display, Geforce GTX 570M und Core i7-2670QM sowie SSD zum Top-Preis [Anzeige]*

hallo
vorweg ich liebe diesen laptop ! super arbeit 

zwei kleine fragen
habe mir als präventivmaßnahme, wegen intensiven zocken von bf3 und anderen strapazierenden programmen ein laptop kühlpad gegönnt. 
1)mich würde mal interessieren,wie man den lüfter von staub befreien kann! da ich technisch nicht sehr begabt bin und ein laie auf dem gebiet würde ich mich über eine kleine erklärung freuen 
2) kann man noch mehr aus dem laptop rausholen? sprich übertakten oder wie man das nennt?

lg  und nochmals 1a laptop bin überglücklich!


----------



## wusa (3. November 2011)

*AW: Zweites noch schnelleres PCGH-Notebook mit mattem Display, Geforce GTX 570M und Core i7-2670QM sowie SSD zum Top-Preis [Anzeige]*

Hi miteinander,

Ich interesiere mich sehr für den Schleptop er ist wirklich ein preisleistungskiller, doch wie schon einige hier angemerkt haben fehlt mir auch das Blue Ray Laufwerk ... sonst hätte ich sofort zugeschlagen naja gut fast zugeschlagen ein weitere Frage wäre noch zu klären wie gut läuft Bf3 auf dem Brett und wie sieht es mit dem Teibersupport in der zukunft aus...???

Wenn ich mit 720p zocke, wie sieht der Bildschirm aus, weil er nicht auf seine Originalauflösung läuft?

Wieviel Fps werden bei BF3 mit verschiedenen Auflösungen erreicht, kann ich alles auf Maximum stellen?

Wenn ich mir ein Bl-Ray Laufwerk einbaue hab ich dadurch ein Garantieverlust?

Welche Bl-Ray laufwerke kann ich einbauen die auch wirklich passen? (Eine Liste wäre Nett.)

vielen Dank schonmal im Voraus...  Iiiii freu mi... 

Ich würde es auch befürworten wenn einige Leute nicht gleich so rumheulen würden falls sie nicht zufrieden sind, es gibt immer noch die möglichkeit das Teil wieder zurück zuschicken oder im normal erträglichen Tonfall sich darüber auszutauschen


----------



## pille77 (4. November 2011)

*AW: Zweites noch schnelleres PCGH-Notebook mit mattem Display, Geforce GTX 570M und Core i7-2670QM sowie SSD zum Top-Preis [Anzeige]*



> ein weitere Frage wäre noch zu klären wie gut läuft Bf3 auf dem Brett und wie sieht es mit dem Teibersupport in der zukunft aus...???


 
Da ich BF3 nicht habe kann ich dazu nichts sagen, zum Treibersupport hoffe ich mal das Nvidia das genauso handhabt wie bei den restlichen ihrer Karten....



> Wenn ich mit 720p zocke, wie sieht der Bildschirm aus, weil er nicht auf seine Originalauflösung läuft?


 
Das hab ich bei einigen meiner Titel aussprobiert und habe dabei festgestellt das man 720p recht gut vertreten kann, aber jeder schaut da etwas anders hin, für meinen Teil aber in Ordnung.



> Wenn ich mir ein Bl-Ray Laufwerk einbaue hab ich dadurch ein Garantieverlust?


 
Das ist eine gute frage, da ich mir zusätzlich noch ram einbauen möchte bin ich mir da nicht sicher, bei einem Desktop PC ist das kein Problem da man die Tower einfach aufmachen kann, wie es da aber bei einem Notebook aussieht das man aufschrauben muss keine Ahnung. Vielleicht weiss wer anders Rat und könnte uns da aufklären. Irgendwo hab ich mal gelesen das es keine Void aufkleber gibt die auf einen Garantieverlust hinweisen aber ob das langt, keine Ahnung.

mfg.


----------



## gandalix (4. November 2011)

*AW: Zweites noch schnelleres PCGH-Notebook mit mattem Display, Geforce GTX 570M und Core i7-2670QM sowie SSD zum Top-Preis [Anzeige]*



Snix schrieb:


> hallo
> vorweg ich liebe diesen laptop ! super arbeit
> 
> zwei kleine fragen
> ...


 

Zu 1) hab selber so ein Kühlpad, soweit ich sehen kann, kann man das einfach aufschrauben, oder wenn du das nicht willst versuche erstmal den Staubsauger an die Ritzen zu halten Staub müsste so einfach rausgehen. ABER ACHTUNG, DAS KÜHLPAD ERST VON LAPTOP TRENNEN, UND DANN DIE VINTIES MIT EINEM SCHRAUBENDREHER ODER ÄHNLICHEN FIXIEREN BEVOR DU MIT DEM STAUBSAUGER DRAN GEHST SONST KANN WAS KAPPUT GEHEN!

Zu 2) Übertakten ist Theoretisch möglich, also von der CPU her, die Frage ist nur ob das Medionbord das auch kann und ob Medion dafür auch ein BIOS update bereitstell, aber momentan ist es nocht nicht möglich!

Außer die GPU also Grafikkarte kann man jetzt schon ohne weiteres mit MSI Afterburnner übertakten, hier ist aber auch Vorsicht geboten da so die Graka sehr Heiß wird, und wie lange sie das mitmacht, keine ahnung 

@*Joffa*

Ne das kann man glaube ich nicht, und sei Froh das man es, gut sehen kann bzw "so lange" denn wenn dus mal brauchst biste froh drum zuwissen welche Taste du drücken musst, bei meinen Desktop PC sehe ich das ganz vielleicht 1.5 sec wenn überhaupt, und da hatte ich schon sehr oft das Problem, dann rauszufinden welche F-Taste ich für was drücken muss, also das lange warten macht schon sinn!


----------



## gagaalf (4. November 2011)

*AW: Zweites noch schnelleres PCGH-Notebook mit mattem Display, Geforce GTX 570M und Core i7-2670QM sowie SSD zum Top-Preis [Anzeige]*

Kann mir mal zu diesem Thema jemand sagen, wie denn nun die Reaktionszeit des Displays vom x6819 ist? Denn mir wurde gesagt die Beträgt sehr schlechte 29ms !!!
Ich finde dazu leider auch nirgendwo Informationen was irgendwie schon seltsam ist. Vielleicht weiß ja einer von euch bescheid!

MfG gagaalf.


----------



## everest (5. November 2011)

*AW: Zweites noch schnelleres PCGH-Notebook mit mattem Display, Geforce GTX 570M und Core i7-2670QM sowie SSD zum Top-Preis [Anzeige]*

Hallo Leute...grüß euch!
Habe diesen Thread zum x6819 gefunden und dachte mir, da es leider nirgendwo im Netz nen vernünftiges Forum zu dem Ding gibt, einfach mal anmelden.
So, jetzt frage ich mal direkt ob denn jemand von euch weiß ob es möglich ist das BIOS vom msi gt683dx zu nutzen, im Prinzip dürfte das ja kein Problem sein da beide Geräte quasi die gleichen sind. Ich frage, weil ich mir von dem msi BIOS mehr Einstellungen erwarte, was den Speicher,Timings etc. angeht.

Gruß!


----------



## wusa (6. November 2011)

*AW: Zweites noch schnelleres PCGH-Notebook mit mattem Display, Geforce GTX 570M und Core i7-2670QM sowie SSD zum Top-Preis [Anzeige]*

Dank dir Pille77 für deine Antwort.
Es wäre schön wenn sich noch Andere zu meinen oder zu den Fragen der anderen User melden würden bzw. auch ein Admin sich seiner Kenntnisse ihres zusammengestellten PCGH-Notebooks hier entledigen würde.

Danke schonmal...


----------



## PCGH_Marco (7. November 2011)

*AW: Zweites noch schnelleres PCGH-Notebook mit mattem Display, Geforce GTX 570M und Core i7-2670QM sowie SSD zum Top-Preis [Anzeige]*



gagaalf schrieb:


> Kann mir mal zu diesem Thema jemand sagen, wie denn nun die Reaktionszeit des Displays vom x6819 ist? Denn mir wurde gesagt die Beträgt sehr schlechte 29ms !!!
> Ich finde dazu leider auch nirgendwo Informationen was irgendwie schon seltsam ist. Vielleicht weiß ja einer von euch bescheid!
> 
> MfG gagaalf.



Die 29 Millisekunden haben wir gemessen. Zum Vergleich: Bei einem Gamer-LCD messen wir mit der gleichen Methode 16 bis 20 ms. Notebook-Displays reagieren fast immer deutlich langsamer als Desktop-Monitore, da keine Overdrive-Technik zum Einsatz kommt. Das LCD des PCGH-Notebook 2. Gen. zeigt bei schnellen Bewegungen im Spiel Schlieren. 

Marco


----------



## Smoothen (8. November 2011)

*AW: Zweites noch schnelleres PCGH-Notebook mit mattem Display, Geforce GTX 570M und Core i7-2670QM sowie SSD zum Top-Preis [Anzeige]*

Hallo Marco, Hallo Community,

ich habe das X6819 seit ca 5 Wochen und bin sehr zufrieden!
Es ist allerdings ein Problem aufgetreten und hoffe, jmd kann mir helfen:
Habe vor ein paar Tagen 2x 4GB Ram (Mushkin Select MC702G/A-MU) aus dem Angebot von alternate erworben. Abdeckung auf, rein damit und alles lief gut..
Gestern ist Win beim Betrieb plötzlich eingefroren. Es ging nichts mehr, außer Power-Knopf für paar Sek. gedrükt und Neustart. Er ist normal hochgefahren, dann nach wenigen Min wieder das selbe...habe es 4-5 mal wiederholt, aber nach 5-10 Min kam immer der Freeze..(Win7 Speicherdiagnose und memtest86 haben keinen Fehler gefunden). Hab die beiden neuen Riegel raus gemacht, jetzt läufts wieder!
Hat jmd schon den Speicher aufgestockt? Wenn ja, welche Riegel (Hersteller, Takt, etc..)? Im www kursieren auch Gerüchte, ein Microsoft Hotfix würde helfen, hat das schon wer probiert?
@PCGH: Gibts eine Kompatibilitäts-Liste, welche RAM zu Medion, bzw zum verbauten Intelboard (HM67) passen?

Vielen Dank schonmal

Tim


----------



## everest (8. November 2011)

*AW: Zweites noch schnelleres PCGH-Notebook mit mattem Display, Geforce GTX 570M und Core i7-2670QM sowie SSD zum Top-Preis [Anzeige]*

Also, das klingt auf jeden Fall nach Kompatibilitätsproblemen beim RAM. Ich würde an deiner Stelle nur die neuen Riegel testen, Tastatur raus, den Hynix raus, neuen rein und testen. Ich denke dann erledigt sich dein Problem. RAM mischen ist immer schlecht, unabhängig davon obs aussieht "als ob" es passt, Windows verwaltet ja alles.


----------



## Daniel_M (8. November 2011)

*AW: Zweites noch schnelleres PCGH-Notebook mit mattem Display, Geforce GTX 570M und Core i7-2670QM sowie SSD zum Top-Preis [Anzeige]*

Ja, ich würde es auch so machen wie everest. Um das alte RAM ausbauen zu können, musst du die Tastatur entfernen.


----------



## gandalix (8. November 2011)

*AW: Zweites noch schnelleres PCGH-Notebook mit mattem Display, Geforce GTX 570M und Core i7-2670QM sowie SSD zum Top-Preis [Anzeige]*

also ich habe mir 2x2GB von Hynix gekauft, also genau die RAM Marke die schon verbaut ist, hat wohl 2 vorteile billig und ist kompatibel, bin soweit sehr zu frieden mit den RAM.
Das aufstocken hat sich auch echt gelohnt, mein Lappi läuft seitdem sehr viel runder


----------



## Smoothen (8. November 2011)

*AW: Zweites noch schnelleres PCGH-Notebook mit mattem Display, Geforce GTX 570M und Core i7-2670QM sowie SSD zum Top-Preis [Anzeige]*

Vielen Dank everest und Daniel,
werde es mal testen.
Nur eins noch: In den Produktdetails des X6819 auf pcgh.de steht, der Speicher (hynix) ist 8-8-8-22 getaktet (CPU-Z sagt allerdings 9-9-9-24),woran kann das liegen?
Im Bios hab ich leider nichts zum verändern entdeckt, oder gibts da ne Möglichkeit (evtl. per Software oder so)? Ich habe näml. weder bei alternate noch bei div. anderen Händlern S0-Dimm mit CL8-8-8-22 gefunden.
@gandalix: Wo hast du denn die Hynix-Dinger gekauft?

Achso, nur so nebenbei: CPU-Z 1.58 zeigt bei der CPU einen Core i7 2720QM (obwohl 2670QM verbaut sein soll) an. Kann mir jmd dieses Phänomen erklären?

nochmals Danke für die Unterstützung!


----------



## everest (9. November 2011)

*AW: Zweites noch schnelleres PCGH-Notebook mit mattem Display, Geforce GTX 570M und Core i7-2670QM sowie SSD zum Top-Preis [Anzeige]*

Der Speicher läuft 9-9-9-24, Fehler in den Produktdetails. Den verbauten Hynix kann man nicht finden, weil zu neu, nur die vorherige Revision die aber auf jeden Fall kompatibel sein sollte. Leider gibts im Bios wie du schon sagst keine Einstellungen um den Speichertakt und die Timings zu editieren.
Die CPU wird so angezeigt weil es im Grunde eine 2720 ist die nur im max. Turbo-Takt etwas "beschnitten" wurde. 3,3 auf 3,1ghz glaube ich mich zu erinnern.


----------



## Smoothen (10. November 2011)

*AW: Zweites noch schnelleres PCGH-Notebook mit mattem Display, Geforce GTX 570M und Core i7-2670QM sowie SSD zum Top-Preis [Anzeige]*

So, habs getestet und es sind die verdammten Mushkin-Riegel (auf denen übrigens ganz klein "Apple" aufgedruckt ist). Es hat keine 10 min gedauert, da hatte ich den ersten Freeze. Sogar die USB-Ports waren "eingefroren", sowohl die ext. optische Maus als auch die ext. Tastatur waren tot (hat nichts mehr geleuchtet). Werde die Dinger Alternate zurückbringen. Habe dort im Online-Shop allerdings keine Hynix-Ram gefunden. Hat jmd ne andere Empfehlung?

LG


----------



## wusa (11. November 2011)

In euren nächsten Notebook solltet ihr eine 6990M von Ati verbauen aumen:

Wann wird das nächste N-Book voraussichtlich kommen


----------



## gandalix (12. November 2011)

*AW: Zweites noch schnelleres PCGH-Notebook mit mattem Display, Geforce GTX 570M und Core i7-2670QM sowie SSD zum Top-Preis [Anzeige]*



Smoothen schrieb:


> Vielen Dank everest und Daniel,
> werde es mal testen.
> Nur eins noch: In den Produktdetails des X6819 auf pcgh.de steht, der Speicher (hynix) ist 8-8-8-22 getaktet (CPU-Z sagt allerdings 9-9-9-24),woran kann das liegen?
> Im Bios hab ich leider nichts zum verändern entdeckt, oder gibts da ne Möglichkeit (evtl. per Software oder so)? Ich habe näml. weder bei alternate noch bei div. anderen Händlern S0-Dimm mit CL8-8-8-22 gefunden.
> ...



hier: Amazon 


zu den CPU-Z: bei mir steht als Name Core i7 2720QM, und weiter unten bei Spec. steht Core i7 2670QM, also passt!

___________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

@*wusa*

 Die zweit Auflage des Eraser x6819 wird wohl am 15.11.2011 kommen, glaube kaum das PCGH, jetzt schon ein neues Laptop rausbringen will!?

___________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

@All

hab selbst auch noch eine Frage und zwar habe ich das Laptop an meinen TV per HDMI angeschlossen, aber das Bild was ich geliefert bekam hat mich irgendwie enttäuscht, dachte es wird einem PS3 feelingen sehr nahe kommen aber puste Kuche, hat wer einen Rat, woran das liegt bzw ob es besser geht oder nicht?


----------



## Daniel_0815 (12. November 2011)

*Lange gewartet ...*

und nun ist es endlich da, ganz ohne PCGH-Kastration 

<LI id=tn_bc3>MEDION® ERAZER® X7815 (MD 97927) 

Kein Glanz, SSD, Blueray, +4GB, 17", SDXC-Unterstützung 

für schlappen 100€ mehr 

Na, ist denn schon Weihnachten


----------



## gandalix (12. November 2011)

*AW: Lange gewartet ...*



Daniel_0815 schrieb:


> und nun ist es endlich da, ganz ohne PCGH-Kastration
> 
> <LI id=tn_bc3>MEDION® ERAZER® X7815 (MD 97927)
> 
> ...





Nuja Kastration?! Bis dahin war es das beste Medion was es gab!

Blu-ray Laufwerk / Multi-Standard DVD-/CD-Brenner mit DVD-RAM und Dual Layer Unterstützung, heisst soviel wie combo laufwerk?

4GB mehr bekommt man auch recht günstig!

Also alles im allem zwar ganz nett aber besser als die PCGH-Kastration, ist das auch nicht, das kann man alles selbst für genau das selbe Geld nachrüsten, selbst ist der Mensch 

Edit:

nuja gut geb mich geschlagen hat ein mattes 43,9 cm/17,3, Display, sehr gut für alle die ein großes Display wollen/wollten, ich bin froh das nicht mehr so ein riesen schinken hab, insofern geschmackssache.

SDXC-Unterstützung ist zwar ganz nett, aber brauchen tuen es die wenigsten, gibst überhaupt schon so große (mehr als 64GB ) SD Karten?


----------



## Daniel_0815 (12. November 2011)

*AW: Lange gewartet ...*

Sicher kann man sich RAM selber besorgen ... man sieht ja was dabei herum kommen kann 

Man kann sich auch nen DELL, Asus, Schenker etc kaufen ... 

Nur, jetzt finde ich, paßt der Preis und die Ausstattung für ein Gerät mit Full-HD-Auflösung.
Ein Mickey-Mouse-Kino für 1200€ ... Solch ein Gerät ist schließlich nicht einzig zum Spielen da,
sondern auch zum Arbeiten. Zumindest für meinen Geschmack. Und da machen die 2x3cm Mehrumfang
den Braten auch nicht fetter als er schon ist.

Vielleicht liegt es dadran, dass am 7815 ein paar Millimeter weniger Plastik um's Display verbaut sind 

Ob man SDXC braucht oder nicht wird die Zukunft zeigen. Schaden kann es erstmal nicht. Einzige Frage wäre,
welche Geschwindigkeit erreicht der interne Kartenleser. Größe ist schließlich nicht alles, sondern das Hin und Her 

Nichts nervt mehr, wenn es nicht voran geht in der heutigen Zeit.

Wünschenswert wäre noch, seitens Medion, wenn man hier sein Wunschgerät selber konfigurieren könnte.
Angefangen beim Betreibssystem, Ausstattung und Service natürlich. Würde mich nicht wundern, wenn da nicht
einiges mehr an Kunden bei herumkommen würde.

So, wo bleiben die Rabatt-Gutscheine


----------



## gandalix (12. November 2011)

*AW: Lange gewartet ...*



Daniel_0815 schrieb:


> Sicher kann man sich RAM selber besorgen ... man sieht ja was dabei herum kommen kann
> 
> Man kann sich auch nen DELL, Asus, Schenker etc kaufen ...
> 
> ...



Naja solange du jetzt zu frieden bist 

hast du schon was von Medionshop bestellt, also Online? Das würde deine Frage warum man sich den Laptop noch nicht selbst konfigurieren kann, aber es doch eigentlich sinnvoll wäre beantworten, weil genauso sieht das Support aus man könnte doch dann wäre es Kundenfreundlicher, aber sie tun es nicht, weil? keine ahnung 

ja bei Medion liegt in kundenservicebereich noch sehr vieles in argen, wenn sie das mal in den griff bekommen sollten, könnten sie wirklich ernzunehmende konkurrenten, im Laptopbereich werden, aber so erstmal nicht, der Ruf eilt ihnen sehr sehr weit vorraus!

Wobei wie ich finde man auch ganz ehrlich sagen muss das, dass eigentliche Gerät weniger schlimm ist als der Ruf von Medion selbst, also ich kann bis jetzt noch keine wirklichen Quälitäts mängel finden, die jetzt rechtfertigen würden weswegen man nicht auch ein Medion in betracht ziehen sollte.


----------



## Daniel_0815 (12. November 2011)

*AW: Lange gewartet ...*

Nein, bisher hatte ich das Glück bei Aldi in der Schlage stehen zu dürfen 

Dafür seit 2004 mit meinem jetzt noch funktionierenden MD95300 keinerlei Probleme 
Aber irgendwann kommt die Zeit, da muß auch mal gut sein 

Andererseits kann man sich auch gerne ein Bild machen mit dem Blick ins www, nur, ob
dies wirklich alles so wiederspiegelt, wie es in Wirklichkeit auf die breite Masse bezogen ist ?

T-Online ist Schrott ... nur Probleme ... DHL...das aller Letzte ... meinpaket.de ...ohjemineee 

Tja, oder doch nur die Minderheit derer, die den Mund aufmachen und meckern im Verhältnis zur
Mehrheit, die nie etwas sagen, weil sie nie Probleme hatten oder aber es ganz normale Probleme sind 
nur man selber meint, die Welt um einen herum müsse so perfekt sein, wie man selber nicht ansatzweise ist 

Ob ich mit dem 7815 glücklich werde liegt in erster Linie am Durchhaltevermögen. Ob andere Markengeräte
dies besser meistern, wer weiß ?  Auf das permanente negative Geschreibsel, was man im Netz zu Medion findet
habe ich noch nie etwas gegeben, ebenso wenig zu der Lobpudelei von der Computerbild 

Die Medion-Geräte, die seit Jahren bei uns in der Familie im Einsatz sind, laufen. Und das sind einige.
Der einzige Ausfall bisher war eine Grafikkarte und diese wurde umgehend und termingerecht vor Ort ersetzt.

Im Endeffekt zählt auch kein Test irgendeiner Firma, sondern was das Gerät zu Hause für einen selber leistet.

Auch lustig, wenn dann selbsternannte PC-Firmen ala Schädel-Knochen versuchen "Ihre" Geräte mit Eigenschaften
an den Mann zu bringen, die nichtmals stimmen. Man sie drauf aufmerksam macht, sie dennoch weiter behaupten,
es wäre so und nach 1 Monat plötzlich das beworbene Feature einfach von der Webseite verschwindet. 

Da sind dann so Dinge wie Temperaturprobleme und ein Zwangsheruntertakten doch fast noch normaler Beschiss.
Man muß es halt nur richtig verpacken.

Und zum Glück muß ich mich auch nicht mit Spielen am PC herum schlagen. 
Gibt sinnvoller Beschäftigung die Bits und Bytes im Kreis drehen zu lassen.


----------



## Smoothen (13. November 2011)

Tachchen,
eine Frage an alle Besitzer der PCGH-Edition: Läuft bei euch der Lüfter auch permanent? Egal ob Idle, Word, usw.. ständig läuft das Ding... hat jmd ne Lösung? Funktioniert Speedfan auch bei Laptops? ich pers. finde, dass es ganz schön nervig ist... Freue mich auf RATSCHLÄGE oder Meinungen..!

zum vorigen Thema:

bei 17" leidet für mich eindeutig die Mobilität. Möchte das Ding auch mal in ner ganz normalen Tasche verstauen können und mir keinen Bruch heben  wenn man ein größers, besseres und schnellers Display möchte, kommt man meiner Meinung nach nicht um einen ext. Monitor herum. Wenn man die Bits und Bytes eh anders außer beim zocken "drehen" möchte, braucht man sowieso kein Gerät mit solch einer Ausstattung! PCGH hat für mich mit dem 15"-Teil alles richtig gemacht..!

LG


----------



## gandalix (14. November 2011)

Smoothen schrieb:


> Tachchen,
> eine Frage an alle Besitzer der PCGH-Edition: Läuft bei euch der Lüfter auch permanent? Egal ob Idle, Word, usw.. ständig läuft das Ding... hat jmd ne Lösung? Funktioniert Speedfan auch bei Laptops? ich pers. finde, dass es ganz schön nervig ist... Freue mich auf RATSCHLÄGE oder Meinungen..!
> 
> 
> LG


 
Mein Lüfter läuft auch ständig, aber für mein empfinden sehr anständig im Wordbetrieb oder internet, unter Last braucht man schon fast einen Pilotenschein, aber das stört mich ebenfalls nicht, bin da zum glück nicht zu empfindlich 

Speedfan, habe ich selbst mal versucht, aber keine ahnung wie das gehen soll, ich habs nicht hinbekommen, da was am Lüfter zu drehen!


----------



## mojo0020 (14. November 2011)

Hi Leute,

überlege mir auch gerade dieses Notebook zu kaufen! Doch wo bekomm ich es sonst noch wenn es über die Medion Seite nicht lieferbar ist?
Gibt es da Alternativen?


----------



## wusa (15. November 2011)

Es wäre nett wenn mir jemand nochmal verraten könnte welche Bl-Ray Laufwerke ich in das Notebook bauen kann, ich hatte die Frage schonmal gestellt.

THX


----------



## honk! (15. November 2011)

Mir wäre die Optimus-Technologie wichtig. Soweit ich weiß, ist der auf dem Chipsatz der kleine Grafikchip verbaut. Kann man denn nicht einfach ein Schenker-Bios, Deviltech, MSI, etc.  oder ein anderes Bios eines anderen Vertreibers des baugleichen Chasis aufspielen und dadurch die zusätzliche Nutzung des kleinen Grafikchips freischalten?


----------



## PCGH_Marco (15. November 2011)

*Kurze Ankündigung:* Medion wird demnächst selbst in diesem Foren-Bereich Fragen beantworten und gegebenenfalls auf eure Probleme eingehen. Im optimalen Fall startet das Projekt noch diese Woche.

Marco


----------



## gandalix (15. November 2011)

wusa schrieb:


> Es wäre nett wenn mir jemand nochmal verraten könnte welche Bl-Ray Laufwerke ich in das Notebook bauen kann, ich hatte die Frage schonmal gestellt.
> 
> THX


 
Du kannst jedes Laptop Blue ray Laufwerk einbauen, such dir einfach eins raus, die sind alle genormt da gibt nichts besonders worauf man achten muss!

@*mojo0020*

Das erazar 6819, war nenn kassenschlager wenn nicht im Medionshop zu haben ist wirste es auch sonst nirgens bekommen

P.s ab heute is es wieder auf Lager, also vielleicht solltes du gleich zuschlagen? oder doch noch einbischen warten vielleicht gibs bald wieder Rabatt Codes ^^
http://www.medion.com/de/electronic...n+(MD97908)/30013110A1?category=search_erazer


----------



## Callidor (15. November 2011)

Hey!

Schön das es wieder da ist 

Meine Befürchtungen haben sich aber leider bestätigt. Man kann es nicht mit 0% Finanzieren!

Kann ich mir Hoffnungen machen, dass die 0% Finanzierung für das ERAZER X6819 in ein paar Tagen, oder Wochen möglich ist??

Falls nicht, wäre dann eine Teilfinanzierung möglich, also sofort 500€ bezahlen und den Rest in Raten?


----------



## Allwisser (15. November 2011)

mattes display heißt auch immer matte farben, mattes schwarz, matter schlonz

von daher ein nogo.

ich erwarte von meinem display klare, knusprige, knallscharfe darstellung, mit ordentlichem tiefeneffekt.

da geht nix über higloss verspiegelung!


----------



## wusa (15. November 2011)

Danke gandalix für deine Antwort ich hab einige im Preisvergleich bei idealo gefunden, hast du dir ein Laufwerk verbaut wenn welches? Ich würde gerne wissen ob ein "Slot in"-Laufwerk passen würde.

An die, die sich noch ein Notebook bestellen wollen nicht den Gutschein-Code "PCGames" vergessen einzugeben das gibt nochmal 50€ Rabatt aumen:

Thx


----------



## Daniel_0815 (15. November 2011)

*Medion erazer x7815 (md 97926)*

 Jetzt ist auch die XXL-Variante des 17" gelistet, wenn auch noch nicht kaufbar

X7815 (MD 97926) 

16GB RAM
750GB HD
160GB SSD

fehlt nurnoch das passende OS 

20€ Gutschein 16.11-30.11 393-ZRK4-R4DB-8AKR


----------



## El Sativa (15. November 2011)

Allwisser schrieb:


> mattes display heißt auch immer matte farben, mattes schwarz, matter schlonz
> 
> von daher ein nogo.
> 
> ...


 jo, da muss ich dir beim klapprechner irgendwie widersprechen. 
klar sind knackige und klare farben cool. blos werden beim glaredisplay die den monitor umgebenen gegenstände schon bei normaler umgebungsbeleuchtung im display deutlich reflektiert. das ist weitaus störender als ein display mit laschen farben.
für zuhause würd ich das teil eh am moni oder an der glotze betreiben, aber für draußen ist ein helles und mattes display die bessere wahl, auch wenn die farben etwas blasser rüberkommen.
aber mal abseits vom glanz. mit 29ms. ists latte, da es zum zocken wohl eh abködelt.
ansonsten finde ich das gerät passend. nicht zuwenig leistung bei nicht zu hohem preis. zudem ist die garantieabwicklung mit medion auch recht gut und schnell.....falls bei dem "billigteil" doch mal was klemmt.


----------



## Shaitaan (16. November 2011)

Hallo Leute,


endlich hab ich meinen Medion hier.

Eine Frage wo kann ich das heruntertakten ausschalten wenn ich im AKKUBETRIEB bin da kann ich imo kein Game zocken?


----------



## MEDION-ERAZER (16. November 2011)

@Shaitaan: Zum Heruntertakten im Akkubetrieb hat PCGH_Marco schonmal einen Beitrag gepostet, der Deine Frage beantworten sollte:



PCGH_Marco schrieb:


> Offizielle Aussage zum Thema Akkubetrieb von Medion:
> 
> _Man hat die Grafikleistung im Batterie Mode  reduziert, um den Energieverbrauch und somit den Entladungsstrom zu  reduzieren. Sonst würde die Batterie zu stark und zu schnell Entladen,  was eine starke und schnelle Erhitzung der Zellen zur Folge haben würde,  was über die Sicherheitslimits hinausgeht. Die Batterie würde ohnehin  nach ein paar Minuten bei solcher Entladung, aus Sicherheitsgründen,   sich selbst ausschalten. Aus Sicherheitsgründen würde der Stromkreis so  konfiguriert, dass im Batterie Modus trotzdem eine moderate  Grafikleistung erreicht wird und die Batterie und das System nicht  Sicherheitstechnisch beschädigt werden.Wir gehen davon aus, das diese  Gamer/Multimedia Konfiguration überwiegend im AC-Mode betrieben wird, um  alle Eigenschaften des Systems zu nutzen.Das betrifft auch alle Gamer  NBs (X6811/X6813/X6817/X6819)._


----------



## nandroltom (16. November 2011)

gandalix schrieb:


> Mein Lüfter läuft auch ständig, aber für mein empfinden sehr anständig im Wordbetrieb oder internet, unter Last braucht man schon fast einen Pilotenschein, aber das stört mich ebenfalls nicht, bin da zum glück nicht zu empfindlich
> 
> Speedfan, habe ich selbst mal versucht, aber keine ahnung wie das gehen soll, ich habs nicht hinbekommen, da was am Lüfter zu drehen!


Ich bin von der Lautstärke im Idle etwas erschrocken. Ich hätte nicht erwartet, dass der Lüfter immer mit so einer Stärke drehen muss. Bei Last ist mir das relativ egal, aber es muss doch möglich sein, mit dem Notebook ruhig im Internet zu surfen. Dafür wäre ich auch bereit, massiv auf Geschwindigkeit zu verzichten.


----------



## MEDION-ERAZER (16. November 2011)

Das Laufen des Lüfters ist natürlich im Idle-Betrieb zu hören, das Gerät ist aber nicht übermässig laut, jedenfalls nicht so laut wie das hier angesprochen wird. Sofern sich die Geräuschentwicklung tatsächlich in einem nicht zumutbaren Geräuschpegel befindet, ist es ratsam den telefonischen Support zu kontaktieren. Auf diese Weise kann das Problem von einem unserer Techniker telefonisch analysiert und zeitnah weitere Schritte veranlasst werden.


----------



## honk! (16. November 2011)

Was ist denn nun mit Optimus? Die Hardware dafür ist doch verbaut? Wird das per Bios-Update noch freigeschaltet? Ist es technisch möglich ein Bios eines anderen Vertreibers z.B. Schenker oder dergleichen aufzuspielen?


----------



## MEDION-ERAZER (16. November 2011)

1. Optimus wird nicht unterstützt
2. Ein fehlerfreier Betrieb des Gerätes mit einem alternativen BIOS kann zum Einen nicht garantiert werden und zum Anderen empfehlen wir aus gewährleistungstechnischen Gründen, ausschließlich die  über das offizielle MEDION Serviceportal angebotenen BIOS Versionen zu  verwenden. Diese sind speziell auf die Geräte abgestimmt.


----------



## nandroltom (16. November 2011)

MEDION-ERAZER schrieb:


> Das Laufen des Lüfters ist natürlich im Idle-Betrieb zu hören, das Gerät ist aber nicht übermässig laut, jedenfalls nicht so laut wie das hier angesprochen wird. Sofern sich die Geräuschentwicklung tatsächlich in einem nicht zumutbaren Geräuschpegel befindet, ist es ratsam den telefonischen Support zu kontaktieren. Auf diese Weise kann das Problem von einem unserer Techniker telefonisch analysiert und zeitnah weitere Schritte veranlasst werden.


 
So natürlich finde ich es nicht, daß ich den Lüfter auch im Idle-Betrieb höre. Ich sitze gerade an einem Laptop, bei dem mir das nicht gelingt. Das Geräusch geht im Rauschen der Festplatte unter.
Nun ist das Erazer sicher kein Office-Notebook. Auch würde ich den Geräuschpegel nicht als unzumutbar deklarieren, ein Blick auf die ausgelesenen Sensor Messdaten zeigt mir aber, dass die Temperatur über Gebühr tief gehalten wird. Das erkauft man sich dann mit einem lauten Geräusch, auch bei schwacher Last.
Vielleicht bin ich aber auch nur verwöhnt. Mein 8 Jahre altes Notebook ist beim normalen Websurfen zu 80% passiv. Es gibt da sogar die Möglichkeit, den Lüfter überhaupt nicht laufen zu lassen und nur durch extremes Runtertakten zu kühlen.
Leider hat die Technik hier in den letzen Jahren wohl keine Fortschritte gemacht. Wie bei einem Auto erkauft man sich höhere abrufbare Leistung mit einem erhöhten Verbrauch. Und damit mit höherer Wärmeabgabe. Schade.
Zu der Optimus Thematik möchte ich auf Google verweisen. Das System scheint mehr zu schaden als zu nützen. Viele Nutzer möchten es lieber dauerhaft aktivieren. Hier kann ich die Entscheidung, es nicht zu unterstützen, durchaus nachvollziehen.


----------



## svigo (16. November 2011)

ich hab den Laptop neu aufgesetzt, hab aber die die Wallpaper nicht mehr 
kann man die irgendwo laden


und noch ein Hinweis was mich besonders als Esportler stört gerade in BF3

die Strg Taste ist zu klein und man kommt dann auf die FN Taste, sowas ist echt ärgerlich hab mir deswegen jetzt auch ne 5€ Tastatur geholt


----------



## MEDION-ERAZER (17. November 2011)

@svigo - Wir können für die Wallpaper einen Downloadlink bereitstellen. Sobald dieser verfügbar ist, werde ich ihn hier verlinken - stay tuned 

So hier gibts nun ein paar Wallpaper von MEDION


----------



## wusa (17. November 2011)

@svigo Hi ich würde gerne mal wissen mit welchen Settings du BF3 zockst und wieviel Fps das Book schafft. Ich war selber e-sportler und wir hatten immer die besten config´s 

Ich würde gerne wissen ob ein Blue-Ray "Slot in"-Laufwerk passen würde und ob das Game World of Tank´s im Akkubetrieb gut laufen würde da ja die Leistung wegen Stromverbrauches stark gedrosselt wird Minimale Systemvoraussetzungen:

Minimale Systemvoraussetzungen für World of Tanks:
CPU: 2 GHz
RAM: 1 GB
Video: GeForce 6600GT (128 MB) / ATI analog

Dankeschön im Voraus.


----------



## MEDION-ERAZER (17. November 2011)

@wusa - technisch würde ein BLU-ray Slot-In LW zwar passen, das Ganze würde aber rein optisch sicherlich (blendentechnisch) nicht wirklich schön aussehen und NEIN wir haben keine bestellbaren Blenden für Slot-In Laufwerke auf Lager 

Zu Deiner Spielefrage: wir haben hier nicht die Möglichkeiten jedes Spiel in Verbindung mit den Geräten zu testen. Ausgehend von den Systemvoraussetzungen spricht nichts dagegen.


----------



## gandalix (17. November 2011)

nandroltom schrieb:


> So natürlich finde ich es nicht, daß ich den Lüfter auch im Idle-Betrieb höre. Ich sitze gerade an einem Laptop, bei dem mir das nicht gelingt. Das Geräusch geht im Rauschen der Festplatte unter.
> Nun ist das Erazer sicher kein Office-Notebook. Auch würde ich den Geräuschpegel nicht als unzumutbar deklarieren, ein Blick auf die ausgelesenen Sensor Messdaten zeigt mir aber, dass die Temperatur über Gebühr tief gehalten wird. Das erkauft man sich dann mit einem lauten Geräusch, auch bei schwacher Last.
> Vielleicht bin ich aber auch nur verwöhnt. Mein 8 Jahre altes Notebook ist beim normalen Websurfen zu 80% passiv. Es gibt da sogar die Möglichkeit, den Lüfter überhaupt nicht laufen zu lassen und nur durch extremes Runtertakten zu kühlen.
> Leider hat die Technik hier in den letzen Jahren wohl keine Fortschritte gemacht. Wie bei einem Auto erkauft man sich höhere abrufbare Leistung mit einem erhöhten Verbrauch. Und damit mit höherer Wärmeabgabe. Schade.
> Zu der Optimus Thematik möchte ich auf Google verweisen. Das System scheint mehr zu schaden als zu nützen. Viele Nutzer möchten es lieber dauerhaft aktivieren. Hier kann ich die Entscheidung, es nicht zu unterstützen, durchaus nachvollziehen.



Ich glaub einfach das ist von Mensch zu Mensch sehr verschieden, ich höre die Geräusche auch sehr deutlich, und bin auch bei jeden Gerät froh wenn es lautlos oder fast lautlos ist, aber trotzdem stört mich der Lüfter kaum, das ist halt einfach so, so wie manche Menschen mit Licht im Zimmer schlafen können und andere eben nicht, blöd wenns einen wirklich stört!


----------



## svigo (18. November 2011)

ich höre seit gerade immer eins ganz leises Klick  ( Klick ............ Pause ........ Klick....................Klick)

ich glaube es kommt von der normalen Festplatte, ist das normal wenn sie arbeitet?

Hd Tune sagt alles ist iO

@wusa
puh textur ultra rest mittel und aa 4x bei 35-55 FPS


----------



## MEDION-GoPal (18. November 2011)

Hi svigo,
auf dieser Seite findest du vom Hersteller der HDD ein Tool zum testen:
Downloads
Wir haben hier das CD Image genommen.
Damit das Programm funktioniert, muss man im Bios unter Advanced bei Sata Mode Selection von AHCI auf IDE umstellen.
Wir haben das Gerät ebenfalls getestet und haben keine Fehlermeldung erhalten.
Es ist normal, dass die HDD zu hören ist.
Dies liegt zum größten Teil am Windows 7 Index Dienst.


----------



## amaleika (19. November 2011)

Hallo,

kann man das laptop im "homebetrieb" problemlos an einem größeren monitor anschließen? und fährt es sich dann bei geschlossener "Klappe" automatisch runter?

externe tatatur und mouse sind ja über usb sicher kein problem 


danke für die antworten


----------



## everest (19. November 2011)

Ich würde mich auf jeden Fall freuen wenn wenigstens für eine gewisse Zeit "Treiberpflege" seitens Medion betrieben würde.
Also weitaus neuere Treiber wären zum Beispiel erhältlich für Chipsatz, Intel-SSD-Toolbox, USB 3.0 Renesas, Wlan 1030, Lan, VGA-Nvidia, Sound-ALC892. Weitere fallen mir auf Anhieb nicht ein aber möglich dass ich was vergessen habe. Verlinkt habe ich bewusst nicht um evtl. Probleme nicht auf meine Kappe nehmen zu müssen, jedoch betreibe ich alle aufgeführten in den aktuellsten Versionen ohne irgendein Problem!

Gruß!

Um generell noch ein paar Worte zu verlieren nach jetzt ungefähr einem Monat Betrieb, Medion hat meiner Meinung nach ein insgesamt und bis zu diesem Zeitpunkt unschlagbares Paket zusammengeschustert mit dem x6819. Zum Display sage ich dass es wirklich sehr gut ist und ich habe keine Schlieren oder sonstiges feststellen können bisher, meist läuft er aber an nem externen 24". Temperaturtechnisch ist es auch überdurchschnittlich gut meiner Meinung nach und gemessen an Erfahrungswerten mit Clevo, MSI und Asus. Ich habe die "Werks"-Wärmeleitpaste auf CPU und GPU durch MX-4 ersetzt und zudem die Pads der CPU-Einheit getauscht. Dies ist aber absolut nicht notwendig, denn von den Temperaturen bin ich tatsächlich nicht besser jetzt, vielleicht 1 Grad aber wie gesagt...nicht wirklich notwendig. Bei Books die ich in der Vergangenheit besaß war dies eine unumgängliche Maßnahme um alles im Rahmen zu halten und ich erzielte teilweise Gewinne um bis zu -8-10 Grad. Blu-Ray Laufwerk kann wie schon erwähnt jedes verwendet werden, bei mir z.B. ein Sony 5500, einfach Schraube raus, Laufwerk raus, Blende ab, auf neues drauf, Laufwerk rein, schraube rein, booten...fertig!

So, ich hoffe hier wird sich noch fleißig ausgetauscht und ich wünsch allen mal ein gutes WE!

---------- Posting hinzugefügt am 19.11.2011 um 13:51 ----------

@amaleika

Klar, du kannst ganz problemlos zuhaus einen externen Monitor betreiben. Mit dem Zuklappen ist auch kein Problem wobei ich im Betrieb davon abraten würde, weil es geschlossen natürlich wärmer wird als offen, zudem gibt es ein Problem wenn du es wieder aufklappst , tust du dies wird der Schalter angesprochen und es schaltet sich das interne ein und das externe aus, dieses ist aber bei so ziemlich allen Books die ich kenne so.


----------



## MEDION-mobile (20. November 2011)

@amaleika:
"Homebetrieb" sollte problemlos funktionieren. Du musst aber noch ggf. das Verhalten des Schalters ändern. 
Dazu gehst du nach Systemsteuerung\Alle Systemsteuerungselemente\Energieoptionen, klickst auf "Auswählen, was beim Zuklappen des Computers geschehen soll" und setzt die Aktion auf "Nichts unternehmen".
Zum Thema Wärmeentwicklung sehe ich hier auch keine großes Problem, da der Bildschirm ja abgeschaltet ist und das Notebook seitlich und hinten atmet.

@everest:
Selbstverständlich pflegen wir regelmäßig Treiber nach. 
Es kann natürlich immer mal vorkommen, dass beim Hersteller der einzelnen Komponenten bereits neuere Treiber als bei uns verfügbar sind. Wir müssen dann testen, ob diese Treiber dann auch wie gewünscht in dem Gesamtpaket funktionieren, und erst dann werden sie freigegeben und erscheinen bei uns im Downloadbereich.
Du kannst gerne die Treiber die durch den Hersteller oder WindowsUpdate bereitgestellt werden nutzen, wenn Du allerdings auf Nummer sicher gehen willst dann nimm die von uns freigegebenen.


----------



## everest (20. November 2011)

Das hört man gern, bezüglich der Treiberpflege!
Mit dem Schalter meinte ich den Hardwareschalter der merkt ob ich das Display schließe oder wieder öffne, es spielt leider keine Rolle was in Windows konfiguriert ist und dies ist leider bei vielen Books genauso, das nichts unternehmen bezieht sich hauptsächlich auf die Energieoptionen, sprich Runterfahren, Energie sparen etc...der Hardwareschalter fürs Display wird immer angesprochen beim auf- oder zuklappen.


----------



## gandalix (20. November 2011)

nett wäre noch ein kleines Programm tool was auf die neusten software seitens Medion Prüft, steige grad nicht wirklich durch welche versionen ich schon habe und welche nicht, alles einzel zu checken ist mir jetzt einbischen zu mühsam


----------



## MEDION-mobile (20. November 2011)

@everest:
Es gibt nur einen Schalter, dieser hat zwei Funktionen:
1) Windows mitzuteilen, dass gerade der Deckel geschlossen wurde. Hier kann in den Energieoptionen konfiguriert werden was passieren soll (Energiesparmodus, Ruhezustand, Herunterfahren).
2) Der Grafikkarte mitzuteilen, dass ein Display entfernt wurde. Hier gibt es nichts zu konfigurieren, schon allein damit das Display nicht die Tastatur anstrahlt.

Ich habe es gerade mal den Betrieb an einem externen Monitor ausprobiert:
Externer Monitor per HDMI angeschlossen, beide Displays sind eingeschaltet. Wenn ich nur den externen Monitor nutzen möchte klappe ich das Notebook einfach zu. Wenn ich damit fertig bin klappe ich es wieder auf und habe wieder beide Displays.

Man kann zusätzlich noch mit Fn+F2 zwischen internen/externen Display wechseln oder beide einschalten, analog dazu kann man diese Einstellungen auch direkt in der NVIDIA Systemsteuerung vornehmen.

@gandalix:
MEDION bietet seit diesem Monat eine automatische Treibersuche im Downloadportal an: MEDION Deutschland - Downloads
Es werden dabei alle passenden Treiber für Dein Notebook herausgesucht. 
Allerdings wird momentan nicht die Version der einzelnen Treiber überprüft, dies müsstest Du leider selber machen. Du kannst allerdings das Herausgabedatum als grobe Orientierung nutzen.


----------



## gandalix (20. November 2011)

*@MEDION-mobile*

vielen dank 

@All die MSN Nummer findet man auf der Unterseite des Laptops..


Edit:

ist das verbaute Medionboard rein von der Hardware dazu in der Lage die CPU zu Übertakten, also wäre es möglich das man durch ein bloses Update der Bios Software, das Übertakten zu ermöglichen?


den Grafiktreiben der bei euch auf der seite ist, ist schon wieder veraltet, der neuste ist dieser hier: [url=http://www.nvidia.de/object/notebook-win7-winvista-64bit-285.62-whql-driver-de.html]*285.62 WHQL*

http://www.nvidia.de/object/notebook-win7-winvista-64bit-285.62-whql-driver-de.html 		[/URL]


----------



## everest (20. November 2011)

@Medion

Auf die Art und Weise habe ich es noch nicht probiert aber wenn ich nur einen externen Monitor betreibe, also das interne über nvidia deativiert, dann das Notebook zuklappe und irgendwann wieder auf schaltet sich entgegen den Einstellungen das interne einfach mit ein.


----------



## Callidor (20. November 2011)

Guten Abend!

Sagt mal gibt es den x6819 schon wieder nicht mehr?

Ich kann ihn auf der Medion Homepage nicht mehr finden!


----------



## PCGH_Marco (21. November 2011)

Hi Callidor, das Notebook war innerhalb weniger Tage ausverkauft. Voraussichtlich im Januar 2012 wird es etwas neues geben.

Marco


----------



## Green Lantern (21. November 2011)

Ich suche jetzt seit ca. 2 Wochen intensiv nach einem neuen Gaming Notebook. Habe zur Zeit noch ein 17"er aber präferiere nach reiflichem Überlegen speziell bei dieser Barebone-Reihe für ein 15"er, da sie von den Abmessungen ja schon ziemlich wuchtig sind für ihre Zoll-Klasse. Deshalb habe ich nun vor ein paar Tagen das X6819 doch wieder näher ins Auge mit dem Gedanken es Anfang dieser Woche vielleicht doch zu erwerben.

Lange Rede, nun zum Sinn:
Mich wundert es ehrlich gesagt, dass das Notebook bereits so schnell ausverkauft ist. Spezielle Edition hin oder her.
Ich weiß wer zuerst kommt, malt zu erst. Möchte mich auch sicherlich in der Hinsicht keinesfalls beschweren.
Aber das Notebook passt preis-/leistungstechnisch betrachtet genau in das Portfolio von Medion. Außer dem Namen ist m.M.n. nichts Besonderes an dem Notebook im Vergleich zum restlichen Angebot.
Weswegen ich mich wundere, dass vom X6819 keine größere Charge geordert, bzw. verfügbar gemacht wurde (auch im Interesse von Medion).


----------



## Daniel_0815 (21. November 2011)

Green Lantern schrieb:


> Lange Rede, nun zum Sinn:
> Mich wundert es ehrlich gesagt, dass das Notebook bereits so schnell ausverkauft ist. Spezielle Edition hin oder her.
> Ich weiß wer zuerst kommt, malt zu erst. Möchte mich auch sicherlich in der Hinsicht keinesfalls beschweren.
> Aber das Notebook passt preis-/leistungstechnisch betrachtet genau in das Portfolio von Medion. Außer dem Namen ist m.M.n. nichts Besonderes an dem Notebook im Vergleich zum restlichen Angebot.
> Weswegen ich mich wundere, dass vom X6819 keine größere Charge geordert, bzw. verfügbar gemacht wurde (auch im Interesse von Medion).




Muß man sich da wirklich wundern ?

Das X7815 97927 wird ebenso als nicht mehr verfügbar geführt bzw nicht mehr geführt.
Das 97926 wird zwar geführt, aber nicht kaufbar .... einfach wunderbar.

Wohl alles Flutopfer    und da das alles so wunderbar ist,
wird es wohl doch ein G74SX-91266V R.O.G. mit 2670QM werden.
Das ist wenigsten auch lieferbar ... wunderbar


----------



## Green Lantern (21. November 2011)

Das wundert mich insofern, dass das X6819 und auch das X7815 beide preislich klasse waren, aber im Verhältnis zu vergleichbaren Notebooks von anderen Herstellern auch nicht besser gestellt waren als ältere Modelle mit älteren vergleichbaren Modellen. Will sagen, dass das Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis genauso ist wie jeher, nicht schlechter und nicht besser...

Doch der Clue an der Sache ist halt, dass zumindest die meisten älteren Modelle noch zu haben sind, im Gegensatz zu den oben genannten. Da hätte man auch ruhig eine größere Marge, vorallem von der 15" Version, in Auftrag geben können. Und das schlimme an der Geschichte ist jetzt noch, dass ich es jetzt erst recht nicht einsehe bei Schenker oder so für etwas Vergleichbares rund 200€ draufzulegen. Da warte ich lieber bis zum Sanktnimmerleinstag -.-


----------



## gandalix (21. November 2011)

Green Lantern schrieb:


> Das wundert mich insofern, dass das X6819 und auch das X7815 beide preislich klasse waren, aber im Verhältnis zu vergleichbaren Notebooks von anderen Herstellern auch nicht besser gestellt waren als ältere Modelle mit älteren vergleichbaren Modellen. Will sagen, dass das Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis genauso ist wie jeher, nicht schlechter und nicht besser...
> 
> Doch der Clue an der Sache ist halt, dass zumindest die meisten älteren Modelle noch zu haben sind, im Gegensatz zu den oben genannten. Da hätte man auch ruhig eine größere Marge, vorallem von der 15" Version, in Auftrag geben können. Und das schlimme an der Geschichte ist jetzt noch, dass ich es jetzt erst recht nicht einsehe bei Schenker oder so für etwas Vergleichbares rund 200€ draufzulegen. Da warte ich lieber bis zum Sanktnimmerleinstag -.-


 
kannst ja mal bei MSI vorbei schauen


----------



## Callidor (21. November 2011)

Hallo Marco, danke für die Info!

Etwas neues im Januar bedeutet x6819 ist wieder verfügbar oder komplett neue Notebooks?


----------



## MEDION-ERAZER (23. November 2011)

@Callidor - zu Deiner Frage: Es wird ein MEDION ERAZER X6819 mit besserer Hardware. Preislich wird sich das Ganze um € 1.299,- bewegen. Mehr wird an dieser Stelle aber nicht verraten


----------



## amaleika (23. November 2011)

Hallo,

ich bin etwas enttäuscht von medion und dem support.

ich will kurz meinen fall schildern:

bestellung 18.11.2011 mit gleichem tage wurde die bestellung in der bestellhistorie mit versandt markiert. bis heute dem 23.11.2011 ist das paket noch nicht von dhl als übernommen bestätigt...

2 anrufe in der hotline (kostenlos) brachten mir null erkenntnis. mit gleichem datum bestellte ich zwei artikel über amazon welche beide am 19.11.2011 ankamen.  in der hotline konnte mir keiner sagen wann es denn überhaupt ankommen würde... 5 werktage für den postweg erscheint mir in 2011 schon etwas als zuviel des guten oder wurde es nur mit verschickt zum schein makiert ist und  gar nicht mehr vorrätig und ich bekomme eventuell einen warenrückläufer wenn diese retour gehen?

wenn das paket bis freitag nicht da ist werde ich es nicht mehr annehmen und woanders mein geld "verprassen".

bitte um aufklärung seitens medion. werde auch eine pm an den medium supporter hier im forum mit der auftragsnummer zukommen lassen.


mfg

amaleika


----------



## gandalix (23. November 2011)

*@amaleika*

War bei mir nicht anders, hatte am 10.10 bestellt, Versendet wurde am 25.10 das Paket selbst kam am 26.10, also alles im allen vergingen 14 Tage bevor das Paket von mir Versendet wurde, Medion hat im Servicebereich noch deutlich nachhol bedarf, auch wenn sie es hier wohl nicht gerade gern hören werden 

Hier muss man deutlich schneller werden, oder wenn mal was nicht so läuft wie es soll, transparenter damit auch der kunde nachvollziehen kann, was genau passiert auch muss man hier den Kunden entscheiden lassen ob er die Bestellung noch will, trotzdem es so lange dauert.


----------



## Daniel_0815 (23. November 2011)

amaleika schrieb:


> wenn das paket bis freitag nicht da ist werde ich es nicht mehr annehmen und woanders mein geld "verprassen".


 
Dafür kann ich dir Startseite empfehlen 

Gestern Abend bestellt, heute schon mit DHL auf dem Weg.  

Wenn Du über meinpaket.de etwas passendes dort finden solltest, aktuell sind
16%-Gutscheine vorhanden. Da darf es dann auch schonmal etwas mehr sein.
Bis 2000€ Warenwert.


----------



## amaleika (24. November 2011)

hallo,

andere anbeiter arbieten da um einiges transparenter.

wenn von anfang an klar ist. lieferzeit 10-14 tage weis jeder bescheid aber so ist das alels andere als für den kunden nachvollziehbar.

mfg

amaleika


----------



## MEDION-ERAZER (24. November 2011)

@amaleika - wir bedauern die Dir entstandenen Unannehmlichkeiten, können aber an dieser Stelle nur auf unseren Willkommensthread verweisen:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...llkommen-im-pcgh-supportforum-von-medion.html

Gerne sind wir bereit über dieses Forum auf Fragen einzugehen, die nicht in unserem Serviceportal bzw. dem FAQ-Portal beantwortet werden. *Dieses Supportforum dient also nicht  dem Zweck, Fragen zu Serviceprozessen (Reparatur, Bestellungen etc.),  Ersatzteilen, Garantievorgängen zu beantworten.* Dazu nutzt bitte die  oben erläuterten Wege!


----------



## Green Lantern (24. November 2011)

MEDION-ERAZER schrieb:


> @amaleika - wir bedauern die Dir entstandenen Unannehmlichkeiten, können aber an dieser Stelle nur auf unseren Willkommensthread verweisen:
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...llkommen-im-pcgh-supportforum-von-medion.html
> 
> Gerne sind wir bereit über dieses Forum auf Fragen einzugehen, die nicht in unserem Serviceportal bzw. dem FAQ-Portal beantwortet werden. *Dieses Supportforum dient also nicht  dem Zweck, Fragen zu Serviceprozessen (Reparatur, Bestellungen etc.),  Ersatzteilen, Garantievorgängen zu beantworten.* Dazu nutzt bitte die  oben erläuterten Wege!


 

Na wenn das mal keine kompetente hilfreiche Anwort ist amaleika   


Hatte die Woche erst auch nicht gerada positive Erfahrungen mit der Hotline gemacht.
Anfang der Woche wurde das X6819 urplötzlich wieder im Angebot gelistet. Nach mehrmaligem F5-Absichern ich also sofort in den Warenkorb getan und schon gefreut, dass ich doch noch eines bekommen habe (auch wenn es wohl nur ein Rückläufer war, aber hätte es ja bei irgendwelchen Mängeln dadurch ebenso einfach wieder zurückschicken können).
Nach ein paar Minuten und der Feststellung, dass bei der Summe mit Paypal wohl nichts geht wollte ich das Ganze also abschließen. Doch beim Drücken des finalen Buttons kam dann ne Nachricht von wegen nicht mehr verfügbar.
Ich also die Hotline angerufen und gefragt wieso das Teil nicht reserviert wurde als ich es in den Warenkorb getan habe.
Antwort: "Tja hab ich auch gedacht, dass das dann normalerweise reserviert ist. Aber wenn es hart auf hart kommt haben sie da wohl Pech gehabt."

Nach dieser netten und kompetenten Antwort aufgelegt, und mich dafür entschieden lieber woanders etwas mehr Geld auzugeben aber dafür auch mehr erwarten zu können.

Dachte echt, dass sich Medion inwzischen bemüht hat und an seinem Ruf gearbeitet hat, aber naja...


----------



## wusa (24. November 2011)

Ich hab das Nb nach 2 Tagen bekommen 

Mein Kumpel auch 

Wenn nur eine bestimmte Anzahl vorhanden sind gibt es immmer einen Letzten 

Jetzt wo ich höre das es im übernächsten Monat schon ein neues Nb gibt hätte ich gerne 2 Wochen auf mein Nb gewartet um diese erfreuliche Nachricht zu hören und mich noch eine kleine Zeit zu gedulden... 

Aber jetzt hab ich´s und bin sehr zufrieden...


----------



## ulibe (24. November 2011)

Ich, als neuer Besitzer eines Erazer 6819, habe mit dem Gerät Probleme, zu denen ich gerne mal andere Meinungen hören würde.

Obwohl die Performance als solche unstrittig sehr gut ist, gibt es bei meinem Gerät Probleme mit der sogenannten "DPC-Latency". Vereinfacht gesagt, blockieren einzelne oder mehrere Treiber das Gerät in einer Weise, dass - unabhängig von der Prozessorlast und sonstigen Auslastung des Gerätes der Ton während einer Videowiedergabe oder im Videochat kratzt oder kurz aussetzt. Die Aussetzer treten nur dann gehäuft auf, wenn das Wlan Modul in Betrieb ist, also z.B. bei Aufruf einer Internetseite über den Browser. Ein geeignetes Tool ( "DPC-Latency Checker" ) zeigt in diesem Moment starke Hänger der Systems an, die sich auf zeitkritische Echtzeitaktionen wie z.B. Video oder Tonwiedergabe auswirken. Beim Surfen über Kabel ( nach Deaktivieren des WLAN-Moduls im Gerätemanager ) ist alles in Ordnung. Ich habe schon die neuesten Intel Treiber versucht, sowie das Gerät in den Grundzustand versetzt - aller erfolglos, beim Áufruf von Webseiten über WLAN kratzt der Ton öfters... Der Effekt wird schwächer wenn man in den Energieoptionen "Höchstleistung" einstellt, also das Heruntertakten der CPU verhindert. Dies ist aber keine echte Lösung, da die Störungen bleiben und die Auslastung der CPU gar nicht das Problem ist ( in beiden Fällen unter 15% ) ...

Vielleicht hat mal jemand den "DPC-Latency Checker" probiert, man sieht deutlich das die Hänger im System ( normal sollten konstante ca. 300 bis 1000 Microsekunden auftreten ) beim Browsen über WLAN bis auf 20000-30000 Microsekunden ansteigen, dies ist schon eine hörbare Verzögerung.. ( *knack* )

Ich bin jetzt sehr interessiert an euren Erfahrungen....


Grüsse,

Ulli


----------



## ZeDe67 (25. November 2011)

Ich bin auch im Besitz des PCGH Erazers und habe mal das DPC Latency Tool drüber laufen lassen.

Also bei mir hält sich das ganze in Grenzen. Normalerweise schwankt es zwischen 500 und maximal 2000. Ganz selten gehts auch mal auf die 16000 hoch. Aber für mich gibts keine sichtbarten, bzw hörbaren Probleme. 


Andere Frage: Ich habe per HDMI einen externen Monitor angeschlossen. Jedoch habe ich, sobald ich den Monitor aktiviere keinen Sound mehr vom Laptop (egal ob auf oder zugeklappt). Egal ist auch in welchem Modus ich bin (Nur Bild auf externem Monitor anzeigen/Bild auf beiden Monitoren) Sobald ich den externen anhabe, ist der Sound weg.

Kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich das umstellen kann?


Vielen Dank, Gruß ZeDe


----------



## everest (25. November 2011)

Kommt darauf an worüber du den Sound haben willst. Den Sound via HDMI stellt man im Nvidia Center ein, deaktivierst du ihn dort hast ihn wie gehabt ansonsten wird dein Soundsignal mit über HDMI auf den Monitor übertragen.


----------



## Sirrave (25. November 2011)

Oder halt Unten Rechts in der Taskleiste auf Lautsprecher symbol rechte Maustaste Wiedergabegeräte und dann dort auswählen worüber du den sound haben magst^^


----------



## ZeDe67 (26. November 2011)

danke euch 

noch mal eine Frage bezüglich Lüfter und Temperaturen: Ist mittlerweile eine Lösung gefunden, wie man den Lüfter im Idle vll runterregeln kann? Die Temperaturen sind sehr niedrig und trotzdem rödelt der lüfter hörbar vor sich hin. wenn man das noch regeln könnte, war es perfekt. Lösung?

Gruß,
ZeDe


----------



## wusa (26. November 2011)

ZeDe67 schrieb:


> danke euch
> 
> noch mal eine Frage bezüglich Lüfter und Temperaturen: Ist mittlerweile eine Lösung gefunden, wie man den Lüfter im Idle vll runterregeln kann? Die Temperaturen sind sehr niedrig und trotzdem rödelt der lüfter hörbar vor sich hin. wenn man das noch regeln könnte, war es perfekt. Lösung?
> 
> ...


 
Das würde mich auch nochmal interesieren ...


----------



## everest (26. November 2011)

Da wird es wohl leider keine User-Lösung geben, die Lüftersteuerung und das ganze "Schaltverhalten" ist im BIOS implementiert und wenn überhaupt nur von Medion zu ändern. Mich würde auch interessieren wann genau der Prozessor unter Belastung "runtergethrottlet" wird, wie notebookjournal es im Test beschreibt.....


----------



## jimbox99 (28. November 2011)

Frage/Hinweis: Festplattenvergrößerung!!!

Habe die 500 MB HD gegen eine 1Tb Samsung Platte gewechselt, danach keine Hardwareerkennung der Festplatte, Windows hängt sich auf,  also Recovery, dann läuft wieder alles. Recovery lief von F\. Ist das auf der SDD drauf oder auf der 2,5`HD?  Hat jemand die kleine  HD bereits gegen eine größere erfolgreich gewechselt?

gruß, jimbox99


----------



## MEDION-ERAZER (28. November 2011)

@jimbox - das von Dir geschilderte Verhalten lässt sich hier leider nicht nachstellen. Wir haben eben den Datenträger 1 (500 GB HDD) gegen eine grössere HDD ausgetauscht. Windows fährt hoch und der Datenträger wird auch erkannt. 

Zu Deiner Frage mit den Recovery Daten hier zunächst einmal die Original-Partitionierung: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf *Datenträger 0* (der SSD) befindet sich in der 1 GB OEM-Partition das WinPE für den Aufruf der Recovery Option. Damit jedoch der Ursprungszustand des Notebooks hergestellt werden kann, werden von *Datenträger 1* die Recovery Daten der Partition *Recover E:* benötigt.


----------



## amaleika (28. November 2011)

Hallo,

nachtrag der laptop kam am samstag morgens bei mir an. ob nun die schilderung des sachverhalts hier in dem forum und die bemühungen des medion mitarbeiters was beschleunigt haben kann ich nicht sagen. aber auf jedenfall danke ich ihm für seine mühen hier auch ausdrücklich.

das laptop ist nach ein paar stunden betrieb  von der leistung absolut ok.

ein problem hab ich der hdmi slot scheint mir nicht ganz ideal zu arbeiten. einfaches reinstecken reicht oft nicht aus um die verbindung mit dem anderen gerät zu haben.
 ein bisschen "rumstochern" nach allen seiten und irgendwann ist der kontakt dann da und alles funktioniert. 

nun hab ich halt damit etwas sorge, was passiert wenn diese "kontaktsuche" mit der zeit immer schwieriger wird? jetzt ist es noch lösbar aber bleibt es auch so. haben andere käufer auch probleme mit dem hdmi anschluss? 

und gibts ausser auf garantie pochen und den anschluß überprüfen lassen eine andere lösung.


mfg


amaleika


----------



## cRz (28. November 2011)

ohjjeee

bis vor kurzen war das Erazer X6819 noch vorhanden. Dann hab ich es in den Warenkorb gepackt und wollte die Bestellung abschicken und dann sagt er mir das der Artikel nicht mehr vorhanden ist. 

Was ist da schon wieder los?


----------



## JürgenNRW (28. November 2011)

amaleika schrieb:


> ein problem hab ich der hdmi slot scheint mir nicht ganz ideal zu arbeiten. einfaches reinstecken reicht oft nicht aus um die verbindung mit dem anderen gerät zu haben.
> ein bisschen "rumstochern" nach allen seiten und irgendwann ist der kontakt dann da und alles funktioniert.
> 
> nun hab ich halt damit etwas sorge, was passiert wenn diese "kontaktsuche" mit der zeit immer schwieriger wird? jetzt ist es noch lösbar aber bleibt es auch so. haben andere käufer auch probleme mit dem hdmi anschluss?
> ...


Ich schließ den F-HD Beamer über die HDMI Schnittstelle an.
Bei mir geht das Kabel eher etwas schwer rein und sitzt absolut fest. Keinerlei Probleme. 

Hast du schon mal ein anderes Kabel ausprobiert?

---------- Posting hinzugefügt am 28.11.2011 um 23:12 ----------




MEDION-ERAZER schrieb:


> Auf *Datenträger 0* (der SSD) befindet sich in der 1 GB OEM-Partition das WinPE für den Aufruf der Recovery Option. Damit jedoch der Ursprungszustand des Notebooks hergestellt werden kann, werden von *Datenträger 1* die Recovery Daten der Partition *Recover E:* benötigt.


Wenn man sich die Recovery DVD gebrannt hat, geht die Systemwiederherstellung auch damit, die 1 GB OEM-Partition ist dazu nicht nötig. 
Auf der Partition E (neue Festplatte) müssen sich allerdings die 10-15GB factory Backup-Daten im Ordner 'Recovery befinden'.


----------



## amaleika (29. November 2011)

hallo,

ich werde auf jedenfall ein anderes hdmi kabel erst ausprobieren bevor ich andere optionen prüfe 


hab gestern 3d mark vintage mit 116xx abgeschlossen(im netzbetrieb ) was ich gut fand.  beim 3d mark 2011 wares es im auslieferungszustand mit altem grafiktreiber was um die 24xx punkte mit dem verde treiber hier in dem thread kam ich dann auf 28xx punkte also grafiktreiber update bringt ordentlich was. programme hab ich bisher keine deinstalliert oder das system neu aufgesetzt.

kann und darf man auch die grafikkarte overcloacken und wenn ja welches tool sollte man dann nutzen und was ist in diesem punkt mit der gewährleistung und garantie 


mfg


amaleika


----------



## gandalix (30. November 2011)

Mit Afterbunner kann man das machen, aber ob man das "darf" kann dir leider nicht beantworten, weiß auch nicht obs so viel bringt, ich hatte so das Gefühl das irgendwie nicht wirklich viel gebracht hat, außer das die Graka deutlich wärmer wurde!


----------



## MEDION-LIFE (1. Dezember 2011)

gandalix schrieb:


> Mit Afterbunner kann man das machen, aber ob man das "darf" kann dir leider nicht beantworten, weiß auch nicht obs so viel bringt, ich hatte so das Gefühl das irgendwie nicht wirklich viel gebracht hat, außer das die Graka deutlich wärmer wurde!


Von einem Eingriff in die tiefere Systemkonfiguration (und dazu zählt die Manipulation von Taktfrequenzen) mit externen Applikationen kann mit Hinblick auf den damit verbundenen Verfall jeglicher Gewährleistungs- bzw. Garantieansprüche nur abgeraten werden.


----------



## tomtom_AUT (1. Dezember 2011)

@ Medion-LIFE ich habe gelesen das im jänner ein neuer rauskommen soll meine frage jetzt 1)wann im jänner ca. 2)wird der auch gleich im österreichischen shop zur verfügung stehen  3) kann man schon erfahren was für eine hardware benutzt wird 4) wird es ein 15 zoll lapi werden ?

DANKE 
mfg
tom


----------



## MEDION-ERAZER (2. Dezember 2011)

@*tomtom_AUT *- dazu gab es hier schonmal eine Antwort:



MEDION-ERAZER schrieb:


> @Callidor - zu Deiner Frage: Es wird ein  MEDION ERAZER X6819 mit besserer Hardware. Preislich wird sich das Ganze  um € 1.299,- bewegen. Mehr wird an dieser Stelle aber nicht verraten



zu 1) Das wird nicht verraten 
zu 2) Nein
zu 3) Nein 
zu 4) X*6*819 => *6*= 16" bzw. *15,6"*


----------



## friedolin (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Zweites noch schnelleres PCGH-Notebook mit mattem Display, Geforce GTX 570M und Core i7-2670QM sowie SSD zum Top-Preis [Anzeige]*

Hallo,

ich möchte nochmals meinen Blick auf die unglaublich starke Drosselung der Grafikleistung im Batterie Modus richten. Ich bin mittlerweile ja selbst davon Zeuge geworden.

*PCGH_Marco* hatte zwar bereits einen ersten Lösungsansatz gepostet, durch Übertakten der GraKa mit Hilfe des nvInspectors. Aufgrund von geringer Erfahrung meinerseits, stelle ich mir aber die Frage, ob dadurch nicht die Hardware nicht beschädigt wird habe zudem gelesen, dass diese Vorgehensweise ein Verfallen des Garantieanspruchs nach sich ziehen kann.
Ich gehe mal davon aus, das liegt nicht im Interesse der Benutzer.

Foglich würde ich gerne wissen, ob es mittlerweile eine *akzepable* *und akzeptierte Lösung*  gibt, in dieser Hinsicht, dass die Leistungsfähigkeit des Notebooks im  Akku- Betrieb nicht einbricht, was das Nutzen des Geräts (für meine  Zwecke weitestgehend) leider unmöglich macht.

__

Ich beziehe mich hier mit auf diese beiden Beiträge hier aus diesem Thema:
Beitrag #88
Beitrag  #94


----------



## MEDION-LIFE (5. Dezember 2011)

Eine Herausforderung bei der Entwicklung(u.a.) eines Notebooks ist es, das Gerät für die gesamte Käuferschicht zu konzeptionieren und die bestmögliche Symbiose aus allen in Frage kommenden Eigenschaften (z.B. Betriebsgeschwindigkeit, Energieverbrauch, Langlebigkeit, Kaufpreis) zu bilden. 
Zweifellos ist es möglich, die Gewichtung überproportional auf einen der gerade genannten Punkte zu verlagern, zumeißt hat dies dann aber auch negative Auswirkungen auf mindestens eine der anderen Eigenschaften. 

In dem erwähnten Fall würden bei einer gesteigerten Spieleleistung im Batteriebetrieb vermutlich Forderungen nach *akzepablen* *und akzeptierten *Akkulaufzeiten nicht lange auf sich warten lassen*...
*


----------



## everest (5. Dezember 2011)

Das ist sicher richtig, meines Erachtens nach jedoch sollte man in diesem Falle dem Anwendungsgebiet gerecht werden. Ich denke niemand würde nach längeren Akkulaufzeiten schreien, da sich diese bei sagen wir mal reiner Officenutzung dann überhaupt nicht signifikant von den jetzigen unterscheiden würden ABER diejenigen die eine KURZE Zeit die annährend maximale Leistung benötigen könnten sie abrufen, was momentan unmöglich ist. Wie gesagt wir unterhalten uns über ein sehr starkes Gaming-Book. Ich persönlich kann aus Erfahrung sagen das mir wenn nötig 40-60 Minuten Leistung lieber sind als überhaupt nicht die Möglichkeit zu haben und zudem hängt es ja wirklich davon ab was der Mensch tut mit dem Book in der Zeit in der es mit Akku betrieben wird, nur wird in diesem Falle gar keine Wahl gelassen...leider.


----------



## wusa (5. Dezember 2011)

Ich würde mir ein Notebook mit einem Glare-Display (glänzend) wünschen. Kann man nicht 2 Versionen bringen? Die Farbbrilianz ist bei einem glänzendem Display einfach um einiges besser


----------



## Ralonso (5. Dezember 2011)

Mit dem Programm "ThrotteStop" und der Gleichsetzung der Einstellungen im Energieschema für Akkubetrieb mit denen vom Netzbetrieb,  müsste es gehen, aus dem X6819 im Akku-Betrieb einiges an Leistungsreseven frei zu schalten..


----------



## everest (5. Dezember 2011)

@medion

Das ist sicher richtig, meines Erachtens nach jedoch sollte man in diesem Falle dem Anwendungsgebiet gerecht werden. Ich denke niemand würde nach längeren Akkulaufzeiten schreien, da sich diese bei sagen wir mal reiner Officenutzung dann überhaupt nicht signifikant von den jetzigen unterscheiden würden ABER diejenigen die eine KURZE Zeit die annährend maximale Leistung benötigen könnten sie abrufen, was momentan unmöglich ist. Wie gesagt wir unterhalten uns über ein sehr starkes Gaming-Book. Ich persönlich kann aus Erfahrung sagen das mir wenn nötig 40-60 Minuten Leistung lieber sind als überhaupt nicht die Möglichkeit zu haben und zudem hängt es ja wirklich davon ab was der Mensch tut mit dem Book in der Zeit in der es mit Akku betrieben wird, nur wird in diesem Falle gar keine Wahl gelassen...leider.


----------



## MEDION-ERAZER (6. Dezember 2011)

@everest: ich verweise an dieser Stelle erneut an die von Marco bereits gepostete offizielle Aussage zum Thema Akkubetrieb (wichtige Stellen in *fett*):



PCGH_Marco schrieb:


> Offizielle Aussage zum Thema Akkubetrieb von Medion:
> 
> _Man hat die Grafikleistung im Batterie Mode  reduziert, um den Energieverbrauch und somit den Entladungsstrom zu  reduzieren. *Sonst würde die Batterie zu stark und zu schnell Entladen,  was eine starke und schnelle Erhitzung der Zellen zur Folge haben würde,  was über die Sicherheitslimits hinausgeht*. Die Batterie würde ohnehin  nach ein paar Minuten bei solcher Entladung, aus Sicherheitsgründen,   sich selbst ausschalten. Aus Sicherheitsgründen würde der Stromkreis so  konfiguriert, dass im Batterie Modus trotzdem eine moderate  Grafikleistung erreicht wird *und die Batterie und das System nicht  Sicherheitstechnisch beschädigt werden*.Wir gehen davon aus, das diese  Gamer/Multimedia Konfiguration überwiegend im AC-Mode betrieben wird, um  alle Eigenschaften des Systems zu nutzen.Das betrifft auch alle Gamer  NBs (X6811/X6813/X6817/X6819)._


----------



## tomtom_AUT (8. Dezember 2011)

@ medion 

wann ist wieder ein erazer x6819 erhältlich im österreich shop ?


----------



## MEDION-ERAZER (8. Dezember 2011)

@*tomtom_AUT* - Wenn auch die 3te deutsche X6819 PCDH Edition erscheint. Vorraussichtlich Anfang Februar.


----------



## wusa (8. Dezember 2011)

Wieviel Notebooks habt ihr mit der 2ten PCGH-Edition verkauft?
Wie sieht es mit Glare-Displays aus?


----------



## JürgenNRW (9. Dezember 2011)

wusa schrieb:


> Wieviel Notebooks habt ihr mit der 2ten PCGH-Edition verkauft?
> Wie sieht es mit Glare-Displays aus?


Innerhalb kürzester Zeit war das x6819 PCGH 2X ausverkauft.

Für mich ist das ein klares Votum für ein nicht spiegelndes Display!
Ich hab' jedenfalls lange darauf gewartet...


----------



## cRz (10. Dezember 2011)

Gibt es schon ein genauen Termin für den nachfolger???


----------



## littledevil85ds (14. Dezember 2011)

Ich habe da mal eine Frage. Möchte gerne etwas mehr Ram in das Notebook einbauen.

Passt dieser ?

G.Skill SO-DIMM 8 GB DDR3-1600 Kit


----------



## MEDION-ERAZER (15. Dezember 2011)

@*littledevil85ds* - Du kannst folgenden RAM nutzen: DDR3 SO-DIMM (PC3-10600 / 1333 MHz) es sind 2 von 4 Slots belegt (die 2 belegten befinden sich unter der Tastatur) und 16 GB werden maximal unterstützt.


----------



## wusa (16. Dezember 2011)

Medion hat nochmal das NB etwas stärker ausgestattet rausgebracht, wer nich bis zum nächsten Jahr warten kann könnte jetzt zuschlagen.  

MEDIONshop Deutschland: MEDION® ERAZER® X6819 (MD 97979)


----------



## Ralonso (17. Dezember 2011)

Ok, aber was heisst "etwas stärker" heraus gebracht?.. 8mb mehr RAM u eine Festplatte, die 140GB mehr Platz bietet, aber dafür fehlt diesem x6819er jedoch leider die SSD-Festplatte und damit wohl das PCGH-Siegel. Meiner Meinung nach ein ziemlicher Nachteil gegenüber dem "Original". Ich für meinen Teil bin jedenfalls froh, noch ein echtes x6819-PCGH-Exemplar ergattert zu haben..!!


----------



## ben425 (18. Dezember 2011)

Hallo Zusammen, 

kann mir jemand sagen, ob man in den "MD 97979" neben der vorhandenen Festplatte auch eine SSD einbauen kann?


----------



## MEDION-ERAZER (19. Dezember 2011)

@ben425 - das Notebook bietet Platz für 2 SATA 2.5" HDDs oder SSDs. Beim MD 97979 ist also noch ein Platz frei.


----------



## wusa (19. Dezember 2011)

Stimmt das mit der Festplatte hab ich völlig übersehen sry, und ich hab  mich schon gewundert wie das Nb so billig sein kann... aber man könnte  eine 2te SSD einbauen und somit wäre alles wieder beisammen 

Wie ist das überhaupt mit den Nb-Gehäusen? Ich habe die billigsten  Notebooks gesehen die bessere Gehäuse haben als das vom Erazer, das  Gehäuse ist ja nun bekanntlich dass welches MSI auch verwendet aber gibt  es keine anderen Alternativen? Bei der Masse die Medion verkauft wird  doch für wenig Geld an den Kunden etwas besseres drin sein oder nicht?  Letztendlich zählt das was drin steckt und das Preis/Leistungsverhältnis  aber manchein Käufer lässt sich vom inneren allein nicht überzeugen und  gibt(spart) mehr Geld aus. Euer Kundenkreis würde ganz sicher noch  etwas ansteigen. 

MfG


----------



## zinki (19. Dezember 2011)

Basiert das Gehäuse eig. auf den Clevo Barbones die auch bei Notebooksguru und co angeboten werden?


----------



## KMD_death (28. Dezember 2011)

So, habe es geschafft einen 800€, MD97979, vom Lkw gefallenen Notebook zu ersteigern!
Jetzt zu meiner Frage:

Welche RAM-Riegel sind genau im 12GB-Model verbaut? Weiß das einer? --> Ich will mir nämlich noch den letzten 4GB-Riegel dazu kaufen und es wäre doch schlecht einen anderen einzubauen?

Ansonsten bin ich grad am schauen ein günstiges BR-Laufwerk zu ergattern!
Achso, kann man die Blende vom Originallaufwerk auf ein anderes Laufwerk dranbasteln? Ne Ahnung?

?? Macht ein SSD-Laufwerk so viel aus? Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass ausser ein bissl schneller Booten und Starten was besser ist. Ich kann mir nich vorstellen das die fps in irgendeiner Weise irgendwas damit zu tun hat?!?!


----------



## Speedy875 (28. Dezember 2011)

Moin

@Medion-Erazer
Hab Ihr Netzteile auch für Pkw/Lkw 12V/24V im Shop

Würd Mir gerne den 97979 Holen bzw dann die 3.Edition (wann kommt die bzw taucht im Shop auf ,welche Technischdaten CPU Speicher usw wird diese haben  )

Speedy
*
*


----------



## S4rg333 (29. Dezember 2011)

KMD_death schrieb:


> So, habe es geschafft einen 800€, MD97979, vom Lkw gefallenen Notebook zu ersteigern!
> Jetzt zu meiner Frage:
> 
> Welche RAM-Riegel sind genau im 12GB-Model verbaut? Weiß das einer? --> Ich will mir nämlich noch den letzten 4GB-Riegel dazu kaufen und es wäre doch schlecht einen anderen einzubauen?
> ...


 
Du hat eindeutig noch nie an einem Rechner mit SSD gesessen


----------



## HomerJ (29. Dezember 2011)

Hallo zusammen!!!

Hat jemand beim X6819 (MD 97979) schon einmal eine SSD nachgerüstet? Ich bekomme einfach das Gehäuse nicht auf..... alle Schrauben sind raus aber nichts bewegt sich....

Danke + Gruß,


HomerJ


----------



## eskalation (30. Dezember 2011)

Speedy875 schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> @Medion-Erazer
> Hab Ihr Netzteile auch für Pkw/Lkw 12V/24V im Shop
> ...




SSDs sind der Hammer 

Die Ladezeiten bei Battlefield 3 z.B. (da geht mir fast einer ab  )


----------



## everest (30. Dezember 2011)

HomerJ schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!!!
> 
> Hat jemand beim X6819 (MD 97979) schon einmal eine SSD nachgerüstet? Ich bekomme einfach das Gehäuse nicht auf..... alle Schrauben sind raus aber nichts bewegt sich....
> 
> ...




Hi....also hoffentlich meinst du nicht wirklich alle Schrauben sondern nur die des "Deckels"! Wenn du die alle raus hast, braucht es nur noch ein bisschen sanfte Gewalt, der Deckel ist "sehr gut" geklemmt.

Gruß und guten Rutsch für Euch in 2012!

Hier mal nen Screen von einer Samsung 830 128gb im 6819!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hysterix (31. Dezember 2011)

Hi
Ich habe auch das Erazer X6819 seit heute und habe den neuesten Nvidia Treiber drauf. Ich habe mal 3Dmark2006 laufen lassen,komme aber nur auf knapp  17500 Points, aber die soll doch 18500 Points machen


----------



## MEDION-GoPal (2. Januar 2012)

KMD_death schrieb:


> So, habe es geschafft einen 800€, MD97979, vom Lkw gefallenen Notebook zu ersteigern!
> Jetzt zu meiner Frage:
> 
> Welche RAM-Riegel sind genau im 12GB-Model verbaut? Weiß das einer? --> Ich will mir nämlich noch den letzten 4GB-Riegel dazu kaufen und es wäre doch schlecht einen anderen einzubauen?
> ...


 
Hi KMD_death,

in diesem Erazer ist Speicher der Firma HYNIX verbaut. Die Modellbezeichnung lautet: H5GQ1H24BFR-T2C.
Es muss aber nicht dieser Speicher eingebaut werden. Speicher mit gleichen Timings von anderen Herstellern funktionieren genauso gut.

Die Blende kann vom Laufwerk gelößt werden. Wir können aber nicht garantieren, ob die Blende an andere Laufwerke passt.

---------- Posting hinzugefügt am 02.01.2012 um 07:30 ----------




Speedy875 schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> @Medion-Erazer
> Hab Ihr Netzteile auch für Pkw/Lkw 12V/24V im Shop
> ...


 
Hi Speedy875,

leider haben wir kein PKW/LKW Netzteil, welches passend für die Leistung unserer MEDION ERAZER Notebooks ist.


----------



## wusa (4. Januar 2012)

Wann kommen denn die mobilen Grafikkarten der 7000er Reihe? Mit der geringeren Abwärme und des kleinen Fertigungsprozesses lässt sich bestimmt einiges an Leistung im gegensatz zu anderen Mobilen Karten rausholen. Das die nächste Version mit so einer GKarte erscheint ist eher unwahrscheinlich oder?


----------



## hysterix (6. Januar 2012)

Also die für Notebooks werden sicher erst 2013 kommen, es dauert ja immer ne ganze Ecke nachdem die Desktop Karten draußen sind, bis es neue für Notebooks gibt.


wusa schrieb:


> Wann kommen denn die mobilen Grafikkarten der 7000er Reihe? Mit der geringeren Abwärme und des kleinen Fertigungsprozesses lässt sich bestimmt einiges an Leistung im gegensatz zu anderen Mobilen Karten rausholen. Das die nächste Version mit so einer GKarte erscheint ist eher unwahrscheinlich oder?


----------



## darkbound (9. Januar 2012)

Wer ist noch alles zufrieden mit seinem 6819?


----------



## pille77 (10. Januar 2012)

Also kann bis jetzt nur gutes von dem Notebook sagen. Das einzigste problem was ich habe ist das meine Internetleistung nicht stimmt aber im Heimnetzwerk volle Wlan Leistung vorhanden ist. Denk aber das ist kein Notebookproblem. Das man mit dem Netzstrom nur zocken kann stört mich auch wenig, was aber auch ansichtssache ist.

Alles in allem noch zufrieden mit dem kleinen Bruder 

mfg.


----------



## Ralonso (10. Januar 2012)

Also, mein x6819 pcgh-Notebook ist absolut ein perfektes Stück Computertechnik,mit allem was mein Herz begehrt! Würde es sofort wieder kaufen! Bin stolz, es besitzen zu dürfen.. Super Gaming-Performance, starke Verarbeitung und absolut durchdachte Konfiguration. Hab mittlerweile 12 GB DDR3 RAM drin und es läuft wie ne 1! Sogar Project Cars läuft mit allen Details durchweg flüssig durch, das ist mal ne Ansage! Ich glaube, das Teil kann es gut mit einigen Desktop-Gaming-PC's aufnehmen! Bin schn ganz gespannt, was es zu rFactor 2 sagt..


----------



## DimensionFX (11. Januar 2012)

weiß jemand ob der esata anschluss auch ein eSATA Anschluss mit Port-Multiplier ist? wäre super wenn sich da jemand von medion melden könnte.


----------



## hysterix (11. Januar 2012)

Hab meins ja nun auch ca 2 Wochen und bin mit dem auch SUUUUPer zufrieden. Sicher könnte es ein wenig leiser sein aber da ich eh mit Kopfhörer zocke is mir das Wurst  


Ralonso schrieb:


> Also, mein x6819 pcgh-Notebook ist absolut ein perfektes Stück Computertechnik,mit allem was mein Herz begehrt! Würde es sofort wieder kaufen! Bin stolz, es besitzen zu dürfen.. Super Gaming-Performance, starke Verarbeitung und absolut durchdachte Konfiguration. Hab mittlerweile 12 GB DDR3 RAM drin und es läuft wie ne 1! Sogar Project Cars läuft mit allen Details durchweg flüssig durch, das ist mal ne Ansage! Ich glaube, das Teil kann es gut mit einigen Desktop-Gaming-PC's aufnehmen! Bin schn ganz gespannt, was es zu rFactor 2 sagt..


----------



## darkbound (11. Januar 2012)

Jap.. ich freu mich schon auf die Ankündigung des 3.Gen Notebooks


----------



## wusa (13. Januar 2012)

Ich denke nicht das es so lange dauert, um den Markt zu gewinnen hilft es auch manchmal der 1. zu sein  AMDs 28-nm-Grafik ab zweitem Quartal auch im Notebook - 12.01.2012 - ComputerBase



hysterix schrieb:


> Also die für Notebooks werden sicher erst 2013 kommen, es dauert ja immer ne ganze Ecke nachdem die Desktop Karten draußen sind, bis es neue für Notebooks gibt.


----------



## cmburns1 (23. Januar 2012)

Hallo

Ich besitze einen X6819 (MD 97979) seit ca. 2 Wochen.
Inzwischen sind 3 Pixel ausgefallen/defekt....wenn das so weitergeht, dann erwäge ich in Zukunft mal das Panel zu tauschen, auch wenn das (noch) kein Garantiefall ist, ehrlich gesagt, mich stört das schlicht und ergreifend.

Daher meine Frage:

Weiss jemand, welches Panel im MD 97979 verbaut wurde (1920x1080, matt)? Hersteller, Modellbezeichnung etc. wäre hilfreich.

Ein paar Informationen kann ich noch zum Gerät abgeben:

- SSD eingebaut (Samsung), läuft wie der Teufel, bootet in 10Sek.
- Speicherbänke zwar 3 belegt (2,3,4) mit 12GB, aber seltsamerweise nicht die 1. Bank. Kein Grund zur Sorge, aber nur mal als Info. Ist es möglich, Speicherbausteine bei Medion direkt zu bestellen, damit das dann 4 'Hersteller-gleiche' sind?
- Versuch, XP parallel zu installieren. klappt NUR, falls man SATA auf IDE umstellt, sonst BSOD.
- XP lief dann auch soweit, selbst der System Control Manager hat funktioniert, aber beim LAN und Videotreiber verließen sie ihn dann auch - keine Chance, zB ist es so nicht möglich, die Helligkeit des Monitors einzustellen/verändern.
- eine Sache, die wirklich stört, aber vielleicht kann da jemand etwas dazusagen:
Skype erkennt die Kamera problemlos, aber es wird KEIN Mikrofon erkannt, somit besteht keine Audioverbindung per Skype.
Es ist aber sehr wohl möglich, unter Win7 per Audio- bzw. Sound Recorder etwas übers Mikrofon aufzunehmen. Auch in der Mixersteuerung wird es angezeigt, alles OK, aber Skype verweigert die Zusammenarbeit!! Hat das jemand eine Idee??

Soweit meine Einschätzung nach 2 Wochen.

mfg

cmburns1


----------



## wusa (23. Januar 2012)

Es wäre wirklich wirklich wirklich schön wenn ihr endlich den Termin zum neuen Notebook release preisgeben würdet... ich warte mir nen Wolf       ... ich schätze mal diesen Monat wirds nichts mehr.   Ihr könntet mir auch ne Mail schicken, ich werd schweigen wie ein Grab


----------



## hysterix (24. Januar 2012)

In dem X6819 ist ein Full HD Mattes Display verbaut Samsung 156HT01-201.




cmburns1 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ich besitze einen X6819 (MD 97979) seit ca. 2 Wochen.
> Inzwischen sind 3 Pixel ausgefallen/defekt....wenn das so weitergeht, dann erwäge ich in Zukunft mal das Panel zu tauschen, auch wenn das (noch) kein Garantiefall ist, ehrlich gesagt, mich stört das schlicht und ergreifend.
> ...


----------



## cmburns1 (24. Januar 2012)

hysterix schrieb:


> In dem X6819 ist ein Full HD Mattes Display verbaut Samsung 156HT01-201.


 

Vielen Dank.

mfg

cmburns1


----------



## darkbound (27. Januar 2012)

Das neue PCGH MEDION !!!

MEDIONshop Deutschland: MEDION® ERAZER® X6819 PCGH-Edition (MD 97957)

i7 2670
gtx570m
8gb ram
120gb ssd
500 hdd
bluray

1299,-


LG


----------



## cRz (27. Januar 2012)

*MEDION® ERAZER® X6819 PCGH-Edition (MD 97957)         

*Artikel erscheint voraussichtlich bis zum 06.02.2012  



wie ich mich freue 


---------- Posting hinzugefügt am 27.01.2012 um 16:39 ----------

Wie lange ist die Akku Laufzeit beim X6819 pcgh im normalen office betrieb??? hat da einer erfahrungen???


----------



## hysterix (27. Januar 2012)

gute 5 Stunden



cRz schrieb:


> ---------- Posting hinzugefügt am 27.01.2012 um 16:39 ----------
> 
> Wie lange ist die Akku Laufzeit beim X6819 pcgh im normalen office betrieb??? hat da einer erfahrungen???




---------- Posting hinzugefügt am 27.01.2012 um 20:37 ----------




cRz schrieb:


> *MEDION® ERAZER® X6819 PCGH-Edition (MD 97957)
> 
> *Artikel erscheint voraussichtlich bis zum 06.02.2012
> 
> ...


 
Naja so der Kracher is das nun nicht,keine GTX580 naja und SSD bekommt man auch mitlerweile für unter 100 Euro,blueray brauch ich nicht. Also von daher find ich das X6819 was ich habe Preisleistungsmäßig besser.


----------



## MEDION-LIFE (31. Januar 2012)

hysterix schrieb:


> ..und SSD bekommt man auch mitlerweile für unter 100 Euro..


Sehr interessant, wenn ich wüsste, wo es die in der Maschine verwendete Intel 120 GB SSD zu DEM Preis gibt, würde ich glatt zwei bestellen...oder zweihundert...


----------



## hysterix (31. Januar 2012)

Also mir reicht ne 80 GB SSD und die kostet unter 100 Euro  Ob nun von Intel oder Corsair is mir egal 


MEDION-LIFE schrieb:


> Sehr interessant, wenn ich wüsste, wo es die in der Maschine verwendete Intel 120 GB SSD zu DEM Preis gibt, würde ich glatt zwei bestellen...oder zweihundert...


----------



## HornOxx (31. Januar 2012)

Hallo Alle
ich hab das Teil nun auch seit einer Woche (leider nicht die PCGH-Edition) und bin auch zufrieden.
Ja, so eine SSD kommt bei mir auch noch dazu - später...
Ja, das Gerät hört man ein wenig pusten, alle meine Vorgängernotebooks (Dell etc.) waren da aber deutlich lauter.
Aber die eingebauten Lautsprecher sind dafür wirklich gut - finde ich !

Hier meine Frage: beim Einrichten von Skype stellte ich fest, dass ich die eingebaute WebCam nicht zum laufen bringe.
Das Micro funktioniert einwandfrei. - Kann mir da jemand einen Tipp geben, wie man die zum Laufen bringt (Tastenkombination vielleicht) ?   bin für jede Hilfe dankbar !!

mfg
HornOxx


----------



## Plasticage (1. Februar 2012)

Halt mich nicht für nen Troll bitte, aber haste es mit Fn F6 probiert? Musst das Teil nämlich noch einschalten.

---------- Posting hinzugefügt am 01.02.2012 um 10:50 ----------

Grüße erstma an das Forum und Danke für die bisherigen Infos, macht weiter so,

ich hätte aber mal selbst ne Frage zur PCGH Edition. Das Ding läuft sehr anständig,bin sehr zufrieden hab aber ich ein paar Fragen:

1. Das Netzteil ist ja wirklich riesig, wiegt ein Kilo und ist darüber auch nicht wirklich lang. Hat jemand eine Ahnung ob man es durch ein anderes ersetzen kann? Ein Multifunktionsteil vielleicht? Welche Angaben müsste man hierbei beachten? 
Ich kenne das so von meine Acer, der eine deutlich schwächeres System drin hatte, dass manche Acer Netzteile nicht mit den Anforderungen mitkamen und der Rechner während anspruchsvollen Spielen nicht genügend Saft bekommen hat. Sowas würde ich beim Kauf gerne vermeiden.

2. Kann man beide Platten löschen und mit der Windows Version die es dazu gab auch installieren? Oder bin ich auf ich auf die Recovery angewiesen und muss immer auf den Auslieferungszustand zurück?
Hab das Problem, dass der Rechner relativ lange braucht um hochzufahren und betriebsbereit zu sein (Anmeldung des Benutzers -- bis sagen wir mal Firefox aufmachen dauert subjaktiv relativ lange)
Würde gerne ein blankes System aufsetzen, geht das mit der mitgelieferten Software? (sorry bin totaler naab)

Thx fürs Lesen und Danke im Voraus!


----------



## HornOxx (1. Februar 2012)

Hallo Plasticage
Du hast Recht!, ja zuerst mal DANKE ans Forum! -hilfreich und interessant !!!

Zur WebCam, ja, ich kann die Cam mit Fn F6 an- und ausschalten [ hat allerdings ne Weile gedauert, bis ich auf die Idee kam, mal ins Handbuch zu schauen ) ], wenigstens poppt unten rechts ein entsprechendes Infofenster auf. Dennoch: kein Bild in Skype oder sonstwie zu bekommen - keine Ahnung warum? Falls jemand ne Idee hat, bitte melden !!!!

Zu Deiner Netzteilfrage: Ich habe hier so ein Universal-Netzteil für ein kleineres Notebook mit variabler Volteinstellung und Anschlusssteckern für alle möglichen Modelle (von TRUST / ca. 30€ bei Expert). Hatte mich nämlich auch interessiert wegen der geringen Größe und dem geringen Gewicht. Mein Rat ist: FINGER WEG - das Ding wird an dem Erazer richtig schnell richtig heiß. - Ein bekannter (IT-ler) berichtete mir, er habe solche Netzteile schon brennen sehen ...  Ich lasse das also so und besorg mir lieber ne stabilere Tasche.

Die Antworten zu Deiner 2. Frage interessieren mich auch. Das steht bei mir nämlich auch noch an ...


----------



## hysterix (1. Februar 2012)

Also ich finde das Kabel vom netzeil gut lang, von meinem Asus G73 is das beteudend kürzer gewesen


----------



## Plasticage (2. Februar 2012)

Also ich finde, dass das schön für dich ist, dass du das findest. Leider bringt mir das bei dem was ich finde überhaupt nichts! 

Also, bevor meine Frage an dieser Stelle durch einen solchen Kommentar  abgewürgt wird, ich hätte immer noch großes Interesse daran ein  alternatives Netzteil zu finden. 
Falls ihr selbst keins kennt, aber eine Ahnung habt, was man bei der  Auswahl beachten müsste, würde ich mich auch auf die Suche machen und  Erfahrungen posten, bin halt was das angeht leider recht unwissend (aber  lernbereit )

Die zweite Frage fände ich noch interessanter...denn je länger ich den  Rechner am laufen habe, um so mehr Zeit stecke ich rein, um ihn zu  optimieren. Ein Aufwand den ich ja nochmal vor mir hätte. Ausserdem gibt  es wohl (siehe Post von Hornoxx) andere Mitglieder des Forums die dies  Thema interessiert!


----------



## stylezwieback (3. Februar 2012)

Ein 150er Watt NT kriegst du bei ebay.
Ansonsten gibt es kaum 180 Watt Alternativen.
Die Clevo-180 Watt Netzteile sind identisch.


----------



## Plasticage (3. Februar 2012)

Super und Danke,

mit dieser Antwort kann ich doch schonmal was anfangen. 

Haste auch ne Ahnung wegen dem Betriebssystem?


----------



## MEDION-LIFE (8. Februar 2012)

Der Systemstart benötigt bei einem im Auslieferungszustand (AZ) befindlichen System vom Einschalten bis zum Erscheinen des Anmeldebildschirms ca. 21 Sekunden. Das ist sehr schnell, wenn man bedenkt, dass die Möglichkeit des F11 recovery Modus noch zwischengeschaltet ist, aber es ist natürlich auch möglich, das System mit der mitgelieferten Windows Recovery Disc manuell und nach eigenem Belieben zu installieren. 

Es sollte dabei beachtet werden, dass die Wiederherstellung des AZ auf der originalen Partitionszuordnung aufbaut und nach Änderungen in der Partitionstabelle nicht mehr funktioniert.


----------



## darkbound (12. Februar 2012)

Hi

Ich habe eine Frage an Medion, ich habe auch das 6819 mit 12gb ram und 640gb hdd.

Ich habe ein glänzendes Display. Das Gerät ist von Media Markt.


Dachte es gibt keine glänznden Dsiplays. Habe auch das gefühl das es einen schlechten Blickwinkel hat das Display.


----------



## MEDION-ERAZER (13. Februar 2012)

@*darkbound *Die Bezeichnung X6819 sagt nichts über die tatsächliche Hardwarebestückung des Gerätes aus, sondern ist eine reine Typenbezeichnung von Barebone / Grundmodell. Das Grundmodell X6819 gibt es in diversen Hardware Konfigurationen (z. B. unterschiedliche Displays, andere Graka, Ram, HDDs etc.). Wichtig sind in diesen Zusammenhang die MD Nummer sowie die MSN (beides auf dem Typenschild). Die MSN gibt eine eindeutige Auskunft über die entsprechende Konfiguration des Notebooks. Welche MSN hat das von Dir erworbene Gerät?


----------



## Loxor (13. Februar 2012)

habe heute auch mein erazer vom Mediamarkt geholt. Geworben wurde mit mattem Display, habe hier allerdings ein glänzendes.

MSN:30013391
eine stellungnahme wäre nett.


----------



## MEDION-LIFE (13. Februar 2012)

Loxor schrieb:


> habe heute auch mein erazer vom Mediamarkt geholt. Geworben wurde mit mattem Display, habe hier allerdings ein glänzendes.
> 
> MSN:30013391
> eine stellungnahme wäre nett.


Nach den MEDION Spezifikationen ist für das MD 97979 (MSN 30013391) definitiv ein 15,6" Non-Glare (Anti-Glare) Panel bestellt und dementsprechend verbaut worden. 
Deswegen würde mich gerne mal die entsprechende Stellungnahme des Mediamarktes interessieren.


----------



## MEDION-ERAZER (13. Februar 2012)

*WICHTIG!* Bitte beachtet, dass die PCGH Varianten des MEDION ERAZER X6819 ausschließlich über den MEDION Webshop verkauft werden. Wie oben bereits erwähnt, kann es durchaus sein, dass ein *X6819 Grundmodell *bei einem anderen Händler verfügbar ist, jedoch entsprechen diese Modelle von der Hardwarekonfiguration nicht den PCGH Geräten!

Hier eine kurze Auflistung der bisher erschienenen MEDION ERAZER X6819 in der PCGH Variante und deren MSNs:
*MSN 30013299* MEDION ERAZER X6819 (*MD 97957*) von 02.2012 - III
*MSN 30013110* MEDION ERAZER X6819 (*MD 97908*) von 10.2011 - II

Das erste PCGH Notebook war das MEDION ERAZER X6813, hier die MSN:
*MSN 30012736* MEDION ERAZER X6813 (*MD 97855*) von 07.2011 - I


----------



## darkbound (13. Februar 2012)

MSN:30013391

Die gleiche hab ich auch.

Glänzt aber!


----------



## Ralonso (13. Februar 2012)

Also, ich kann nur die von offizieller Seite (Madion Staff) gemachten Angaben bestätigen:

Mein x6819-PCGH hat die MSN Nummer 300 13 110 bzw. die MD Nr. 97908 und besitzt ein MATTES Display. Das Gerät wurde über das Medion-Shop von mir erstanden am 18.11.2011. Und ganz nebenbei, das Teil würd ich mir immer wieder kaufen. Aber eben NUR DAS Teil, also keine Derivate davon,ganz gleich in welcher Konfiguration diese sonstwo angeboten werden.. da hab ich schon sehr genau drauf geachtet, schon vor dem Kauf..


----------



## zinki (13. Februar 2012)

Sind die Karte eig. alle im MXM Format und somit "austauschbar" (mit allen Hindernissen die eben MXM Karten so mit sich bringen)? Bestehen die Notebooks eig. auf Clevo Barbone Basis?


----------



## Loxor (13. Februar 2012)

Gut was tut das zur Sache? 

Scheinbar vertreibt MM das x6819 mit glänzendem Display obwohl es online mit mattem Display ausgeschrieben war. 

Halte ich, wenn bewusst falsch deklariert für betrug.


----------



## MEDION-LIFE (14. Februar 2012)

MEDION-LIFE schrieb:


> Nach den MEDION Spezifikationen ist für das MD 97979 (MSN 30013391) definitiv ein 15,6" Non-Glare (Anti-Glare) Panel bestellt und dementsprechend verbaut worden.
> Deswegen würde mich gerne mal die entsprechende Stellungnahme des Mediamarktes interessieren.[/QUOTE]
> 
> *UPDATE*: Meine obige Aussage ist als falsch zu betrachten, denn das angesprochene Notebook MD 97979 wurde mit einem 15,6" FHD Glare Display ausgeliefert.
> ...


----------



## Loxor (14. Februar 2012)

Differenzieren hin oder her. Auch bei den erazern die im mediamarkt bestellt wurden, wurde ein mattes Display versprochen und in der Beschreibung ausgeschrieben. 

Ich denke, dass das ein erheblicher Nachteil ist. 

Wenn dieses auch noch gewusst und gewollt vom mediamarkt / medion gemacht wurde sind wir denk ich auch in einem anderen Bereich.


----------



## MEDION-ERAZER (14. Februar 2012)

Um das Thema "Mediamarkt X6819" einmal abzuschließen => Der Fall sollte vor Ort mit dem entsprechenden Mediamarkt geklärt werden. Es wird sich sicher eine Lösung finden. 

Nun aber bitte wieder zurück zu den PCGH MEDION-Produkten!


----------



## Loxor (14. Februar 2012)

Bubka die Lösung vor Ort besteht darin, den Laptop zurück zu schicken und das Geld zurück zu bekommen. Ist natürlich ärgerlich, da es ja diese Ausstattung des X6819 nicht mehr gibt und man auf die neue pcgh Version umsteigen muss. 

Ein displaytausch oder Preisnachlass geht leider nicht. 

Für mich bspw. lohnt die pcgh version nicht, da ich kein BL Laufwerk benötige und schon ne SSD besitze.

Aber nun gut, da hier seitens medion die unbequemeren Themen schnell im Keim erstickt werden - alles weitere vor Ort und am besten nur lobende Worte äußern.


----------



## darkbound (14. Februar 2012)

Für mich ist es ganz genauso ärgerlich.

Der MM kann da nix machen, was auch. Die Geräte kommen so von Medion.. Punkt.

Vielleicht bietet man uns ja eine kleine Entschädigung seitens Medion an. Das Gerät wurde am 1.2 gekauft.
Es gibt sonst niemanden der das könnte. Schon garnicht der MM.

Davon mal abgesehen ist meine Hitatch HDD 650GB auch DEFEKT ( Bekomme wohl eine neue zugeschickt.


Bisher hält sich meine Begeisterung leicht zurück :/


----------



## Loxor (14. Februar 2012)

Der Fehler liegt ganz klar bei medion. Sehe ich auch so. Naja ich werde ihn wohl oder übel zurück geben und dann die pcgh Version bestellen. 

Rein rechtlich kannst du deinen auch zurück geben, da du ein Produkt erhalten hast, was nicht den bestellten Leistungen entspricht. 

Gruß


----------



## Ralonso (14. Februar 2012)

Loxor schrieb:


> Gut was tut das zur Sache?
> 
> Falls Du "mich" damit meinst, tut das zur Sache, dass man halt genau aufpassen sollte, schon VOR dem Kauf genau hin schaun und sich nicht allein auf die Angaben von Drittanbietern verlassen sollte. MediaMarkt ist glaub ich mittlerweile sowieso ziemlich aggressiv in seiner Verkaufsstrategie geworden und spekuliert bewusst auf Kunden, die sich nur mit der "halben Wahrheit" zufrieden geben, obwohl sie eigentlich die Ganze für sich beanspruchen, was ja eigentlich ja auch nur fair wäre. Da zählt's halt doppelt, dass man sich vor dem Kauf selbst im Klaren sein sollte, was man genau für sein hart verdientes Geld bekommen möchte.


----------



## darkbound (14. Februar 2012)

Mal was anderes..

Hab nun ne Samsung 830 Serie 128GB SSD drinnen. Ist super das Teil


----------



## MEDION-LIFE (15. Februar 2012)

Analysen wie "_Der Fehler liegt bei..xyz_" abzugeben ist ohne Kenntnis der genauen Sachlage (vornehm ausgedrückt) äusserst gewagt..
Um die Spekulationen/Mutmaßungen und dergleichen ein für allemal beenden hier die Information, dass der MM exakt und zu 100% die Ware bekommen hat, wie sie bestellt worden ist, ohne wenn und aber.


----------



## darkbound (15. Februar 2012)

Willst du damit sagen das sich MM die mühe macht die Displays zu tauschen? o_O?!?


----------



## MEDION-GoPal (15. Februar 2012)

darkbound schrieb:


> Willst du damit sagen das sich MM die mühe macht die Displays zu tauschen? o_O?!?



Wie MEDION-LIFE geschrieben hat: Die Geräte wurden vom MM so bestellt, wie sie verkauft werden.


----------



## Loxor (15. Februar 2012)

Seitens mediamarkt wurde mir es genau anders berichtet. 

Nun gut, jeder schiebt dem anderen den schwarzen Peter zu  ist ja auch einfacher.


----------



## darkbound (15. Februar 2012)

Helfen dem Endkunden, also mir, der das Gerät kauft und Umsatz bringt garnichts.

Man hat in der heutigen Zeit überall aus den Augen verloren was eigentlich wichtig ist..

.. ich glaube es war der zufriedene Kunde?!

Dem Kunden sollte es eigentlich egal sein was im Hintergrund abläuft und wer welchen Fehler macht. Das Produkt sollte einfach nur so laufen wie es soll. Normalerweise...


----------



## montilio (16. Februar 2012)

darkbound schrieb:


> Mal was anderes..
> 
> Hab nun ne Samsung 830 Serie 128GB SSD drinnen. Ist super das Teil


 



ich auch....deutlich mehr Leistung^^

---------- Posting hinzugefügt am 16.02.2012 um 14:21 ----------

weiß jemand von euch wie man das CD-Laufwerk ausbaut???
#ich finde keine Schraube damit man es rausziehen kann...

(Ich möchte das Laufwerk gegen einen HDD-Adapter ersetzen)


----------



## darkbound (17. Februar 2012)

ist bei euch das display recht empfindlich? also will nicht sagen locker aber nicht so gut verarbeitet.. hab das gefühl das der displaydeckel keinen sturz mitmachen sollte wie mein asus einmal.. das gehäuse vom display macht bei mir einen sehr instabilen eindruck und macht bei druck auf einige stellen unterhalb des displays geräusche und gibt recht stark nach -.-

meint ihr medion bekommt die gehäuse etwas vereinfacht ausgeliefert in der qualität als wie die msi sie selbst benutzt? 

..sehr ihr des weiteren wenn das gerät zugeklappt, leicht die displaykabel zwischen den schanieren?

---------- Posting hinzugefügt am 18.02.2012 um 17:07 ----------

Checkt mal eure lappis!


----------



## darkbound (2. März 2012)

Kann sich jmd mal bitte meiner Frage annehmen?!

Wäre super nett!


LG


----------



## hysterix (2. März 2012)

Also ich finde das Display ist gut fest aber die Kabel sehe ich auch durch das rechte Schanier.
Also am gehäuse hab ich nix zu bemängeln, außer das auf der Linken seite wo der Handballen aufliegt, das silber dunkel wird, mein Book ist silber^^ Aber sonst alles IO.



darkbound schrieb:


> Kann sich jmd mal bitte meiner Frage annehmen?!
> 
> Wäre super nett!
> 
> ...


----------



## littledevil85ds (10. März 2012)

Guten Morgen zusammen,

ich habe noch mal eine Frage zu diesem Notebook. 
Wenn ich das Notebook starte muss ich immer wieder WLAN einschalten.
Laut Windows ist die WLAN Verbindung aktiv. Laut Intel My Wifi muss ich 
es erst aktivieren. Habe versucht es zu deinstallieren, dass Intel My Wifi
allerdings ist dann auch der WLAN Treiber weg.
Gibt es eine Einstellung wie ich dieses umgehen kann und WLAN automatisch
aktiv ist sobald Windows startet ?


----------



## iTzZent (18. März 2012)

*@montilio *
Unter dem Gerät findest du eine Schraube mit einem Kreissymbol (direkt neben der Schraube für das Keyboard), diese entfernst du einfach. Nun öffnest du dein DVD Laufwerk und ziehst es komplett raus, das ganze Laufwerk kommt nun raus. Es passt ein 12.7mm HD Adapter SATA-SATA, diesen gibt es für 10Euro bei Ebay. Ich habe in meinem X6819 z.B. eine Corsair Nova 4 Series 64GB, eine Seagate Momentus 7200.5 ST9750420AS 750GB 7200u/min und Samsung Spinpoint M8 HN-M750MBB 750GB 5400u/min im DVD Schacht. Das DVD Laufwerk steckt in einem externen Gehäuse, da es selten genutzt wird.

externes Slim Gehäuse: USB 2.0 Slim extern DVD Laufwerk Brenner Gehäuse SATA | eBay
HD Adapter für DVD Schacht: New Laptop 12.7mm SATA TO SATA 2ND HDD HARD DRIVE Caddy | eBay


*@Medion *
Gibt es mittlerweile schon Neuigkeiten von einem neuen Bios wo ggf. meine bessere Lüftersteuerung eingefügt wird ? Denn diese nervt ein wenig, denn selbst beim normalen surfen (wie nun gerade beim Beitrag schreiben!) dreht der Lüfter einfach so hoch, bleibt ein paar Sekunden so, und drosselt sich denn wieder (die Temperaturen sind aber sehr niedrieg und bleibt aber stets gleich!) Sämmtliche anderen MS-16F2 Barebone Geräte sind schon um einiges weiter, dort kommen regelmässig neue Biosversionen raus (aktuell sind sie bei 3.0R). Eigentlich sind die Geräte alle identisch (Medion X6819, Hawkforce Gemini15, Mysn XMG P501 / P511, Deviltech 5700 und und und), nur Medion musste ein angepasstes Bios verwenden... Das Bios an sich funktioniert zwar, aber es gibt dann Probleme mit der Soundkarte.... Windows meldet, das die Soundkarte denn nicht mehr Dolby Theater v4 zertifiziert ist sondern nur noch Dolby Advanced Audio v2 und der Subwoofer wird nicht mehr angesprochen. 

Da es vom eigentlichen Gerätehersteller (MSI) ja aktuelle Biosversionen gibt, warum liefert nur Medion denn keine neueren ?


----------



## Ralonso (18. März 2012)

iTzZent schrieb:


> *@montilio *
> 
> 
> Da es vom eigentlichen Gerätehersteller (MSI) ja aktuelle Biosversionen gibt, warum liefert nur Medion denn keine neueren ?


 
Das ist eine mehr als berechtigte Frage. Wenn man sich die angesprochene, ja bereits vollzogene Weiterentwicklung bei dieser Technik vor Augen führt, ist es unlogisch, warum Medion dieselbe seinen Kunden vorenthalten sollte. Es sei denn, Medion verfügt nicht über ausreichende Ressourcen für einen ansprechenden Techniksupport, was sehr schade wäre. Denn das x 6819 pcgh ist eine Maschine, die einen angemessenen Support verdient hätte. Eine Idee von mir: lasst uns doch die Redaktion von PC Games Hardware darauf aufmerksam machen, schliesslich stammt das Entwiklungskonzept dieses Notebooks ja im Grunde eher von DIESEN Jungs, als von Medion selbst. Ich denke daher, dass uns von dieser Seite womöglich eher "geholfen" werden könnte.. was meint Ihr?


----------



## iTzZent (18. März 2012)

Naja, PCGH hat mit dem Gerät selber nicht viel am Hut... die PCGH Version hat auch nur ne SSD, nen BluRay und halt nen mattes Display im direkten Vergleich zu manch anderen X6819 Versionen.... Die Grundgeräte sind die selben, also Mainboard, Chassie etc...

Ich hoffe echt, das Medion irgendwann mal ein Bios rausbringt für dieses Gerät. Es ist nach dem X6811 (welches ich übrigens auch besitze) echt eines der besten Geräte, die Medion je verkauft hat.

die 4. PCGH Version wird denn wohl auf dem MSI GT60 basieren, welches denn wieder im gleichen Chassie daher kommt (hier und da ein wenig abgerundet), aber diesmal gibt es ENDLICH ein beleuchtetes Keyboard, welches auch in das X6819 passen müsste


----------



## everest (20. März 2012)

Ich sehe das ganz genauso wie ihr, leider scheint Medion nicht besonders interessiert um die Weiterführung ihrer Produkte zu sein. Sie werden aber sicher eine Erklärung dafür haben warum sie dies so handhaben. Auf der zum Notebook gehörenden "Treiberdownloadseite" ist ja außer ein paar der Auslieferungstreiber nichts zu bekommen. Das eines der Topmodelle so einfach nicht supported wird ist natürlich ein Witz, nicht umsonst werden Treiber von den Produzenten der Hardware ständig weiter entwickelt.

@itzzent

Habe ich richtig verstanden, dass du Bios und EC Firmware von msi versucht hast?


----------



## friedolin (21. März 2012)

iTzZent schrieb:


> Gibt es mittlerweile schon Neuigkeiten von einem neuen Bios wo ggf. meine bessere Lüftersteuerung eingefügt wird ? Denn diese nervt ein wenig, denn selbst beim normalen surfen (wie nun gerade beim Beitrag schreiben!) dreht der Lüfter einfach so hoch, bleibt ein paar Sekunden so, und drosselt sich denn wieder (die Temperaturen sind aber sehr niedrieg und bleibt aber stets gleich!) Sämmtliche anderen MS-16F2 Barebone Geräte sind schon um einiges weiter, dort kommen regelmässig neue Biosversionen raus (aktuell sind sie bei 3.0R). Eigentlich sind die Geräte alle identisch (Medion X6819, Hawkforce Gemini15, Mysn XMG P501 / P511, Deviltech 5700 und und und), nur Medion musste ein angepasstes Bios verwenden... Das Bios an sich funktioniert zwar, aber es gibt dann Probleme mit der Soundkarte.... Windows meldet, das die Soundkarte denn nicht mehr Dolby Theater v4 zertifiziert ist sondern nur noch Dolby Advanced Audio v2 und der Subwoofer wird nicht mehr angesprochen.
> 
> Da es vom eigentlichen Gerätehersteller (MSI) ja aktuelle Biosversionen gibt, warum liefert nur Medion denn keine neueren ?


 

Das würde mich auch interessieren.
Die Leute haben sich schließlich wie blöd auf dieses Modell gestürzt, wäre schade wenn es gerade in dem Fall bei den Updates mau aussieht.

__


Habe noch eine Frage zum(/zu der) Netzgerät.
Das Teil ist ja imposant riesig gestatet und wirklich der Klotz am Bein wie er im Buche steht. Auf was muss man denn achten, angenommen man tauscht ein Netzteil aus. Eher nicht zu empfehlen?


----------



## iTzZent (21. März 2012)

@everest ich habe die modifizierte Biosversion von der von mir genannten Page (MSI MS-16F2 Barebone Bios Updates) getestet, ohne EC Firmware, da diese zu einem Crash führen würde. Das Bios musst ich auch erzwingen, aber es hat funktioniert. Ich habe zwar eine modifizierte Version von hacktrixs2006 erhalten, die auch auf dem medion mit Subwoofer funktionieren soll (speziell für das X6819 angepasst mit ausgelesener DEV und VEN ID.), aber ich habe mich denn doch nicht getraut, es zu flashen  Einfach mal den Thread weiter verfolgen da... ich laufe da als "likezero" rum 

@friedolin das Netzteil ist so gross, weil es 150W besitzt... das ist noch das kleine  Das MSI GT783 mit GTX580M (Medion Erazer X7813 nur mit anderer Grafikkarte) kommt z.B. schon mit einem 180W Netzteil. Das Gerät braucht nunmal ordentlich Strom bei der satten Leistung.

@Medion der Support für die Erazer Serie (by MSI) kann doch eigentlich nicht so schwer sein, da es ja eigentlich alles identische Geräte sind. Sicherlich besitzt die 1. Generation (X6811) noch einen anderen Soundchip, aber dennoch ist es ein Realtek Chip... Das Bios ist stets identisch, das solltet ihr problemlos von MSI beziehen können und von mir aus auch wieder mit nem Medion Branding versehen können. 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/74259-everest.html


----------



## zatec (26. März 2012)

wan kommen eigentlich die neuen erazer mit ivy und kepler? brauche umbedingt ein neues notebooks, soweit ich weiss bringt msi die neue generation schon am 20.4 raus.


----------



## ulibe (3. April 2012)

Ich habe erfolglos eine Weile versucht, für mein neues Erazer 6819 einen zweiten Akku zu bekommen. Weder im Medionshop noch bei Medion Vertragspartnern wurde ich fündig.

Die Medion Hotline antwortete auf meine Email-Anfrage, es gäbe für mein altes Gerät ( gekauft im Dezember 2011 ! ) keine Akkus mehr - ich solle mich bei Drittanbietern umsehen. Der genannte Drittanbieter führe den Akku ebenfalls nicht. 

EInen Anruf bei der Hotline getätigt, Ergebnis: Akku nicht erhältlich - lediglich ausnahmsweise als Ersatzteil lieferbar ( mit sehr hohen Versandkosten, nur per Nachname und preislich an der Obergrenze vergleichbarer Akkus ). Man sagte mir, die Akkus wären auf diesem Weg nur eine gewisse, relativ kurze Zeit erhältlich.

Was bitte geht hier ab ? Was machen wir Käufer nach 2 Jahren, wenn die Akkus alle platt sind ??

Weiss jemand ggfs. welche Akkus ( vielleicht von baugleichen MSI-Geräten ) noch passen könnten ?

Grüsse,

Ulli​


----------



## iTzZent (3. April 2012)

Die Akku´s der MSI GT660, GT663, GT680, GT683, GT685, GX660, GX663, GT780, GX780 undundund... passen.

Kurz: GT66, GX66, GT68, GT78 und GX78 Serie von MSI.

Die Akku´s von den Medion Erazer X6811, X6812, X6813, und X6817 passen auch (Kurz, sämmtliche Medion Geräte mit GTX Grafikkarte)

Es ist immer das MSI MS-16F2 Gehäuse, daher passt das Akku immer.

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Original-Gen...91861?pt=Laptop_Batteries&hash=item3f15c6d515

wichtig dabei für dich, das Akku hört auf den Namen: BTY-M6D


----------



## Ralonso (3. April 2012)

Nee, oder?! Also ich will hier ja nicht durchdrehn, aber trozdem: ich glaub, ich spinne, das kann's doch auch nicht sein, das Medion sich nicht in der Lage sieht, seine (High-End) Geräte im Bedarfsfall mit Akkumulatoren zu versorgen.. ok, ich bin nach wie vor sehr glücklich mit meinem x6819 pcgh, aber jetzt weiß ich sicher, dass man von Medion auf Supportseite nichts mehr zu erwarten hat. Schade.


----------



## iTzZent (3. April 2012)

Naja, es handelt sich immernoch um ein Barebone Gerät der MSI Gamingserie, daher ist die Ersatzteilversorgung gesichert  Hersteller wie Mysn/Schenker, Hawkforce, Deviltec, One etc verbauen das gleiche Gehäuse in deren Produktserien.


----------



## Ralonso (3. April 2012)

Na, dann.. Gut zu wissen! "Aber nicht von Medion, Pösel..!" (Zitat aus Didi, der Doppelgänger, 1984 (verändert))


----------



## iTzZent (3. April 2012)

Und das Medion einen echt miesen Support hat, ist doch eigentlich kein Geheimniss... das weiss eigentlich die komplette Community. Reperaturaufträge werden zwar schnell bearbeitet, aber meistens sehr unzuverlässig. Dafür kosten die Geräte nunmal auch sehr wenig und Service kostet nunmal was


----------



## MEDION-GoPal (4. April 2012)

Ralonso schrieb:


> Nee, oder?! Also ich will hier ja nicht durchdrehn, aber trozdem: ich glaub, ich spinne, das kann's doch auch nicht sein, das Medion sich nicht in der Lage sieht, seine (High-End) Geräte im Bedarfsfall mit Akkumulatoren zu versorgen.. ok, ich bin nach wie vor sehr glücklich mit meinem x6819 pcgh, aber jetzt weiß ich sicher, dass man von Medion auf Supportseite nichts mehr zu erwarten hat. Schade.



Wenn ein Akkumulator Online nicht verfügbar ist, wendet euch via Email oder Telefon an an den Support. Ich habe vor ein paar Minuten den Bestand (X6819 (MD 97908)  ) überpfüft und es sind welche verfügbar.


----------



## Astray (4. April 2012)

Hi,
vllt. habt ihr noch Tipps.
Folgendes Problem: Mein X6819 macht seit ca. 1-2Monaten Probleme bei der Dauerbelastung. Sprich nach 5 min BF3 habe ich ca. jede 2min Fps Einbrüche von 50 fps auf 15-20fps. 2 Sekunden später ist alles wieder normal. Trotzdem sind die Einbrüche total inakzeptabel. Treiber habe ich heute, zum lasst mich lügen 4ten mal, neuinstalliert, fast keine Besserung...lediglich die Intervalle scheinen sich zu verlängern. Temperaturen liegen laut cpuid bei knapp 90°C, eig. auch schon recht heftig. Habe den Eindruck dass der Lüfter sich sozusagen runtertaktet. Bin jetzt kurz davor eine komplette Neuinstallation vorzunehmen...

.Astray


----------



## iTzZent (4. April 2012)

Einmal kräftig in den Luftauslass (beide!) pusten, oder halt mit einem Durckluftspray, dann aber bitte den Lüfter festhalte, denn der darf sich nicht zu schnell drehen. Da hat sich in den 1-2 Monaten schon ein wenig Staub gesammelt, wodurch der Lüfter nicht mehr ausreichend frische Luft bekommt, weshalb sich denn die Grafikkarte & die CPU runtertaktet.

Das Gerät wird leider nur von einem Lüfter versorgt, andere Gamingnotebooks in dieser Leistungsklasse besitzen da schon 2 oder mehr. Daher drosseln die CPU und die GPU auch recht schnell, da der eine Lüfter die ganze Abwärme einfach nicht auf einmal entfernen kann.


----------



## Astray (4. April 2012)

Danke, aber leider schon probiert, bringt leider nur minimal was... Mttlw. vermute ich eher auf nen geschossenen Treiber.


----------



## MEDION-GoPal (5. April 2012)

Astray schrieb:


> Hi,
> vllt. habt ihr noch Tipps.
> Folgendes Problem: Mein X6819 macht seit ca. 1-2Monaten Probleme bei der Dauerbelastung. Sprich nach 5 min BF3 habe ich ca. jede 2min Fps Einbrüche von 50 fps auf 15-20fps. 2 Sekunden später ist alles wieder normal. Trotzdem sind die Einbrüche total inakzeptabel. Treiber habe ich heute, zum lasst mich lügen 4ten mal, neuinstalliert, fast keine Besserung...lediglich die Intervalle scheinen sich zu verlängern. Temperaturen liegen laut cpuid bei knapp 90°C, eig. auch schon recht heftig. Habe den Eindruck dass der Lüfter sich sozusagen runtertaktet. Bin jetzt kurz davor eine komplette Neuinstallation vorzunehmen...
> 
> .Astray



Was zwar keine optimale Lösung ist, aber manchmal helfen kann, ist eine Systemwiederherstellung auf einen Zeitpunkt, zu der die FPS Einbrüche noch nicht vorhanden waren.


----------



## iTzZent (6. April 2012)

@*Astray* ich nutze den 269.10 für die GTX570M unter Windows 7 Ultimate 64Bit. FPS Einbrüche habe ich keine bemerkt bis jetzt.


----------



## hysterix (10. April 2012)

Für mich hört sich das eher nach nen Temp Problem an. Ich empfhele jedem die Wärmelitpaste zu wechseln, das bringt ne Menge. Reinigen des Kühlers ist bei dem Book sowas von einfach und auch das abbauen der Heatpipes von GPU sowie CPU.


----------



## iTzZent (14. April 2012)

Naja, nach 2 Monaten ist das Gerät eigentlich noch nicht so verdreckt, das die Komponenten schon nach solch geringer Zeit anfangen zu drosseln.

@medion, gibt es schon Neuigkeiten über ein Biosupdate ? Was sehr nett wäre, wäre die aktivierung der Intel GPU, wie es beim Nachfolger geschehen ist (Basis: MSI MS-16F3). Selbst mit Sandy Bridge CPU ist die Intel Grafikkarte dort aktiv und Optimus springt ein, wenn nichts zu tun ist. Das Gerät wird dadurch zwar nicht leiser (ich hoffe das dadran noch gefeilt wird...) aber dennoch kühler.


----------



## Ralonso (18. Mai 2012)

Hallo?! Dachte mir, wenn's sonst niemand macht, dann "knack" halt ich jetzt mal die magische 300er Beitragsmarke in diesem Forum, so!!.. Ich finde, es könnte mal ruhig etwas weiter gehen, nach so langer Zeit der Funkstille.. oder interessiert sich hier keiner mehr für den x6819 und seiner (un)möglichen Weiterentwicklung bezüglich BIOS-update usw..? Solang jedenfalls aus dieser Ecke nichts mehr neues zu kommen scheint, reg ich mal -so es erlaubt sei- dieses Forum mit folgender neu Frage an: kann das MD 97908 eigentlich die Geforce 580m vertragen? Wer weiss da was bzw. hat in diese Richtung sein Gerät schon aufgerüstet? Danke u viele Grüsse an alle! Ralonso


----------



## Astray (25. Mai 2012)

So knapp ein Monat später, wieder das selbe Thema, mttlw. fast jede Minute Fps-Drops, trotz neustem Treiber etc pp. Mitterweile würde ich es fast auf die Temperaturen zurückführen, Core-Temp schwankt um die 95°C. Allerdings von einer Sekunde auf die andere von knap 70°C auf 90°C dann mal wieder 10 zurück etc. Ich tendiere mal dazu, dass HWMonitor falsch ausliest.
Das interessante ist eigentlich auch, dass der Lüfter im Prinzip nicht gleichmäßig durchläuft, sondern mal schneller und mal langsamer zu drehen scheint. Ich hätte angenommen dass bei den Temperaturen sofern sie denn stimmen der Lüfter dauerhaft unter Volllast läuft?


----------



## stoepselEI (25. Mai 2012)

Die Wärmeleitpaste wechseln kann wunder bewirken  Gerade bei den Medions wird keine gute Paste verwendet.


----------



## Ralonso (3. September 2012)

Hab heut meinem Exemplar -meinem x6819 pcgh- erstmals ne neue Wärmeleitpasten-Kur verpasst. D.h. CPU u GPU frei gemacht, alte Leitpaste entfernt u Kontaktflächen gesäubert (mit Alkohol, u zwar dem aus meinem Rasierwasser hihi), Ventilator u Kühllamellen gereinigt u zu guter letzt eben die neue Wärmeleitpaste, die MX-4, gleichmässig auf die jeweiligen Kühlflächen verteilt (geht am besten mit einer Visiten-Karte aus härterem biegbarem Karton) und das Ergebnis ist besser als erwartet: konkret seien hier nur 2 Beispiele aus meiner Spielpraxis erwähnt: 1. Game: Grand Prix 4 mit dem 2009mod von RSCT Modding Group auf Spa mit Full HD Auflösung: Temperaturen mit der ursprünglichen Leitpaste: CPU: 83°C, GPU: 62°C. Temp mit der MX-4: CPU: 69°C (-14°C!), GPU: 60°C (-2°C). 2. Game: rfactor2 auf Spa 1966 mit dem Senna 1988mod mit allen Details u full HD: Temp. alt: CPU 100°C(!), GPU: 83°C. Temp neu: CPU 77°C (-23°C!), GPU: 79°C (-4°C).
Wie man sieht, sind die CPU-Temperaturen mit der neuen Wärmeleitpaste signifikant zurück gegangen, was sich vermutlich schonend auf die Hardware (bei gleicher Belastung!) auswirken wird! Was die GPU betrifft, ist die Verringerung der Wärmebelastung zwar nicht so stark, aber immerhin messbar. Das bedeutet, dass nvidia ihre Karten von Haus aus wohl mit einer hochwertigen Wärmeleitpaste ausstattet, während Intel hier eher den Sparfuchs einsetzt. Aber einerlei..wichtig ist, Euch wissen zu lassen, dass sich eine effiziente Wärmeleitpaste auf alle Fälle lohnt!! Euer Laptop bringt mehr FPS (da die CPU nicht throttlet, wie sonst bei erreichen der Grenztemperatur) Euer Lüfter dreht nicht mehr ohrenbetäubend laut und Euere Spielmaschine dankt dies Euch mit einer längeren Lebenserwartung!! Was wollt ihr noch mehr?! Ich bin auf jedenfalls voll zufrieden und froh, mir die kurze Mühe mit dem Austausch gemacht zu haben!! Viele Grüsse, Ralonso


----------



## petm (5. September 2012)

ich habe gerade gelesen, dass der x6819 (md 97908) kein nvidia optimus hat, obwohl die cpu eine intel 3000 gpu enthaelt. 

meine frage: kann man im bios zwischen den beien gpus umschalten? 

ich frage das, weil ich schon 2 laptops hatte, wo als erstes die graka den geist aufgegeben hat, wodurch die nutzlos wurden. gaebe es noch eine zweite gpu, mit der man den rechner zumindest fuer office und surfen verwenden kann, waere einiges gewonnen. deshalb wollte ich einen rechner mit optimus kaufen. allerdings klingt mir der x6819 so gut, dass ich ihn trotzdem gern haette. perfekt waere es, wenn man eben im bios oder so waehlen koennte, dass man die nvidia nicht benutzten moechte.

waere nett, wenn da einer mal in seinem bios nachsehen koennte. 

oder ist optimus gar nur ein bios feature? kann man es durch ein bios update dazukriegen? oder erfordert das chips und loeterei?

ich frage mich, warum die das ueberhaupt rausgelassen haben. wieviel moegen die da am preis eingespart haben?


----------



## MEDION-LIFE (7. September 2012)

Nvidia Optimus ist eine Hardware basierende, ursprünglich für den Office Bereich entwickelte Hybrid Technik, die nicht softwareseitig (z.B. durch ein Bios Update) implementiert werden kann.
Während die aktuellen, mit einer Nvidia GTX670M Grafiklösung ausgestatteten PCGH Notebooks (MEDION ERAZER X6821 & MEDION ERAZER X7817) Nvidia Optimus unterstützen, ist das bei älteren Chipsätzen leider noch nicht der Fall gewesen.

Eine komplette Kompatibilitätsübersicht zu den unterstützten VGA Chipsätzen aus dem Hause Nvidia findet man HIER


----------



## petm (7. September 2012)

ein beitrag von medion persoenlich! cool.
danke fuer die aufklaerung. 

es fehlt noch die antwort auf die frage, ob man manuell umschalten kann (sind ja immerhin zwei gpus da, auch wenn diese nicht durch optimus verbunden sind), aber ich habe inzwischen erfahren, dass das auch nicht geht.


----------



## MEDION-LIFE (7. September 2012)

petm schrieb:


> ein beitrag von medion persoenlich! cool.
> danke fuer die aufklaerung.


Bitte, immer zu Diensten



petm schrieb:


> es fehlt noch die antwort auf die frage, ob man manuell umschalten kann...ich habe inzwischen erfahren, dass das auch nicht geht.


 Korrekt, das ist leider nicht möglich


----------



## cyborgrd (20. September 2012)

Weiß jemand was das Problem sein kann. Mein X6819 braucht seit Kurzem sehr lange zum Herunterfahren. Es sind bis zu 5 min. Habe Windows schon neuinstalliert, andere SSD's (Mushkin Chronos Deluxe und Samsung 830)  probiert. Manchmal, ungefähr jedes 3-4 Mal, braucht Windows auch länger bei dem Booten. statt nur 15 Sekunden einige Minuten. Was kann das sein? Im Eventlog ist alles ok


----------



## Ralonso (20. Oktober 2012)

Hallo!

Brauch kurz Eure Hilfe: könnt Ihr mir bitte kurz das Auswahlmenü zum Schnellbooten (beim Start F10 drücken) aufschreiben? Brauch die Reihenfolge der Laufwerke in dieser Liste, um einen Blind flash meiner GPU durch zu führen. Ich sollte wissen, an welcher Stelle im Auswahlmenü sich das usb Laufwerk befindet. Muss, um den Flaschvorgang durch zu führen zu können, meinen x6819 von meinem vorbereiteten, bootfähigen usb-Stick aus starten!

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe!!


----------



## Ralonso (3. November 2012)

Nur so zur allgemeinen Information: hab mittlerweile meinen x6819 pcgh (2.Version) folgendermaßen aufgerüstet: 12GB DDR3 1666Mhz Ram, intel i7 2960XM@2,7-3,7Ghz, Samsung 830 SSD 256GB und (was am Schwierigsten war) letztlich noch eine Gforce GTX 580M eingebaut.

Funktioniert alles TOP, ohne throttling u/o Temperaturprobleme usw.!

Noch ein Beispiel für die Gaming Performance dieser Konfiguration: (ohne jegliches Overclocking) F1 2012 lauft in 1920x1080, Ultra Preset Settings und 2xMSAA mit 53FPS.
Dabei erreicht die CPU Temp 81°C und die GPU läuft mit max. 86°C.


Wünsche noch allen ein schönes Wochenende!

Ralonso


----------



## gandalix (27. Dezember 2012)

Hi

kurze Frage hab ein x6819 (2011), passt dort eine SSD Samsung 830 rein OHNE einbaurahmen?


----------



## Ralonso (27. Dezember 2012)

Rein passen tut sie schon: hab selbst genau so eine. Aber ohne Einbaurahmen lässt sie sich nicht so recht fixieren, da sie etwas schmal daher kommt.. Es sei denn, man schiebt ein passendes Stück Plastik drunter.. das ist aber etwas, dass ich selbst nicht ausprobiert habe. In meinem Fall ist die Platte mit ihrem entsprechenden Einbaurahmen eingebaut.


----------



## gandalix (29. Dezember 2012)

und der Einbaurahmen war schon dabei? oder woher bekomme ich einen für ein Laptop?

Oder kann man einfach die Platikleisten der Intel SSD abschrauben und sie bei der Samsung dran und gut ist?


Ne menge Fragen


----------



## Ralonso (29. Dezember 2012)

Der Einbaurahmen war bei meiner 'damals' (im Oktober 2012) neuen Samsung 830 (256MB) dabei. Kannst aber auch den von der Intel SSD hernehmen. D.h. soweit ich das noch weiss, aus der Erinnerung. Schade ist nur, dass (im Gegensatz zur Intel SSD) die Samsung (jedenfalls meine) Platte keine Schraubgewinde besitzt, mit denen man x Schraube den Einbaurahmen an der Platte fixieren kann (so wie eben bei der Intel SSD).

Man kann halt irgendwie immer wieder und nicht immer alles haben im Leben. Schade.


----------



## Hokur (20. Februar 2013)

Guten Moin an alle

Zunächst mal kurz: bin ebenfalls Besitzer des sehr coolen Notebooks X6819 (MD97908). Es hat mich im Medion-Werksverkauf zu einem äußerst attraktiven Preis angelacht und schwupp: mein erstes Notebook 
Da ich die BIOS Einstellungen von Desktop-PC's gewohnt bin war ich erstmal natürlich etwas 'erstaunt' wie wenig in Laptops einstellbar ist. Ist dann halt so.



MEDION-LIFE schrieb:


> Nvidia Optimus ist eine Hardware basierende, ursprünglich für den Office Bereich entwickelte Hybrid Technik, die nicht softwareseitig (z.B. durch ein Bios Update) implementiert werden kann.
> Während die aktuellen, mit einer Nvidia GTX670M Grafiklösung ausgestatteten PCGH Notebooks (MEDION ERAZER X6821 & MEDION ERAZER X7817) Nvidia Optimus unterstützen, ist das bei älteren Chipsätzen leider noch nicht der Fall gewesen.
> 
> Eine komplette Kompatibilitätsübersicht zu den unterstützten VGA Chipsätzen aus dem Hause Nvidia findet man HIER


 
@Medion:
Woraufhin ich nochmal schnell nachgesehen habe ob ich mich vielleicht verguckt habe. Doch laut Nvidia ist die GTX570M Optimus tauglich. Liege ich also richtig wenn ich vermute 

Grafikkarte: -möglich-
Prozessor: -möglich-
Chipsatz: -nö kann ich nicht- ?

Dann verstehe ich nicht, warum mir ein Mitarbeiter im Werksverkauf sagte "I7 mit HD 3000 und Nvidia GTX570M ? Da können sie Optimus nachinstallieren, einfach eine Mail an Nvidia schreiben, die schicken Ihnen einen Link mit der Software."
Das habe ich vor ein paar Tagen gemacht, war aber schon skeptisch, weil ich eben in diesem und anderen Foren laß, dass es hardwareseitig nicht möglich sei (Da steht man kurz vor der Perfektion und macht schlapp...)
Die Antwort von Nvidia bleibt noch aus, aber ich vermute, dass sich das sowieso erledigt hat.

Mich würde mal interessieren ob es wenigstens möglich ist die GTX570M im Akkubetrieb auf andere Taktraten zubringen. Sodass man seine persönlichen Präferenz-Profile erstellen kann z.b. "Gamingbetrieb" "Officebetrieb" das brauch ja nur im BIOS möglich sein, nichtmal in Windows 7.
Oder ich frag mal anders: taktet überhaupt das BIOS die Grafikkarte im Akkubetrieb auf die knapp 60MHz runter ?

Vielleicht lässt sich auf diesem Wege eine Kompromislösung für uns Optimus-Fans seitens Medion ermöglichen ?

viele Grüße
Hokur


P.s.: Rein aus einem SSD-Interesse: sind die Schnittstellen des Mainboards S-ATA II oder S-ATA III ? im Intel rapid storage werden die Schnittstellen mit S-ATA II angegeben, sind das die Angaben von den angeschlossenen Speichermedien oder von dem Board selbst ?


----------



## Necron666 (21. Juli 2013)

Hi,

sorry, dass ich in den alten Thread poste, aber für alle, die so wie ich auch immer hier rauskommen, wenn sie ein BIOS-Update für das Gerät suchen:

Hier gibts ein gemoddetes BIOS, dass alle möglichen Einstellungen freischaltet (inkl. Original BIOS und allem was man sonst noch für das Update braucht).

Bitte vorsichtig sein! Falls nach der Installation ein Bluescreen beim Windowsstart kommt, muss man ggf. die AHCI Einstellung auf IDE ändern, speichern, wieder zurückstellen und nochmal speichern.


----------



## Ralonso (9. Januar 2014)

Danke für das BIOS update! Hab's soeben durch gebracht, Wahnsinn, was man jetzt alles im BIOS freischalten kann!! Bin gespannt, ob es jetzt mehr Komponenten (bei evtl. Upgrades etc.) erkennt! Nochmals Danke und viele Grüße!


----------



## montilio (24. Juni 2014)

erledigt


----------



## -Shorty- (24. Juni 2014)

Was soll man denn da prüfen?
Ich hab für die Medion Hotline noch nie was zahlen müssen, wäre mir neu. (Mein Gerät hat aber auch noch Garantie...)

Bei dieser reißerischen Aufmachung des Beitrags wird wohl noch einiges verschwiegen, hab ich das Gefühl. 

Besitzt dein Laptop denn noch eine Garantie? Und warum liest man anders wo nichts von solchen Vorfällen oder Defekten?
War der Stecker, die Buchse, das Netzteil vorher schon beschädigt?

Fragen über Fragen...


----------



## wusa (20. Dezember 2014)

Ich hab noch nie Probleme mit meinem Netzteil gehabt und ich benutze es seit zweieinhalb Jahren fast täglich. (Auch auf reisen) 

Was ich aber festgestellt habe, man muß den dreipoligen Kaltgeräte-Stecker immer richtig drinnen stecken haben ansonsten gibt es Kontaktfunken welch aber normal sind bei der Spannung und dem Hunger des Netzteils.

Ich hätte aber mal ne andere Frage.....?????

Mein NB hat die Intelfestplatte 120 GB SSD und die 2. ist ne 500 GB Hdd. Ich schiebe schon immer Daten auf meine Externe 1TB Festplatte was aber etwas nervig ist 

Die neuen Festplatten sind jetzt schon doppelt so schnell wie meine mittelmäßige Intel Festplatte.

1. Welche SATA-geschwindigkeit hat mein NB?                                ----------------------------->Mein NB: PCGH-Edition x6819  GtX 570m mit BlueRay-Laufwerk zum BD und BD 3D schauen 

2. Bei dem Umbau möchte ich nicht unbedingt mein System (Win 7 usw) neu aufsetzen, welches Programm könnte ich dafür nutzen auch wenn die neue SSD eine größere Partition wird bzw Festplatte ist? 

Dass ist nicht so wichtig aber kann ich die Medion einblende beim Start des Nb´s ohne ein Bios Update ausschalten? Ich hab keinen Einstellungspunkt gefunden...

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten.


----------



## littledevil85ds (28. Dezember 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

kann mir jemand eventuell ein Foto von Laptop inneren ohne Kühler machen. 

Ich trottel wollte die Wärmeleitpads erneuern und habe mir nicht gemerkt wo sie hin kommen.
Aktuell kann ich nichts machen was etwas Leistung erfordert. Der PC geht sofort aus unter etwas Last.
Core Temp und CPI Z zeigen, dass die Temperaturen Schuld sind.


----------

